# We Are One Composites



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey folks,

I just wanted to introduce our company to the wheel forum. We are a Canadian carbon rim manufacturer and would like to open the dialogue for any of our products, offer any insight to carbon rim manufacturing and help in any way possible with any questions what so ever.

We hand lay all of our rims and build all of our wheels right here in Kamloops BC Canada. And ship directly to the consumer and through our dealer network.

You all have a great forum going here and we would enjoy being a part of the descussion.

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## tungsten (Apr 7, 2006)

https://weareonecomposites.com/


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

tungsten said:


> Link?


Ditto. Also, I'm here if you ever need a 230 pound test person. 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks @tungsten!

Ya our website is https://weareonecomposites.com

There is some great info on there about our process and who we are. All of our staff stems from a long history in Mountain Biking and we have built this venture from the ground up.

@astom22, we have some really solid physical testers here and have had a really great run at our Local BC Enduro Series rounds. Picking up every win in the Pro Men's field so far this year. Have you tried carbon rims as of yet?

Cheers


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

the project sounds interesting. Do you provide industry pricing to qualified shops?


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Absolutley, we love supporting the employees of our dealers. If you are keen to become a dealer, just email [email protected]



rideit said:


> the project sounds interesting. Do you provide industry pricing to qualified shops?


----------



## DirtMerchantBicycles (May 23, 2014)

Producing carbon products in house and in North America is a huge feat now a days. Few carbon rim offerings can make such a claim and its all too easy to slap a decal on Chinese rims. I was skeptical at first, then came across a few pictures of your facility and molds. Good work!
#showusyourcarbonfacility


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Welcome, very interesting, pricing looks inline with the stuff out of Asia, which is truly amazing. One little thing I might point out, get a native english speaking person to go over the site with your designer and fix the the grammar and spelling, lots of grammatical and spelling errors.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

#showusyourcarbon is exactly that. The AGENT has been in the works for over nine months. It was no easy feat, and we have a very knowledgeable team that is capable of producing a very high-end product.
The beauty of manufacturing over here is that we have made a choice to be small batch and focus on each rim coming out exactly as planned. We do not paint our rims and need to ensure our molds are very tight tolerance. All of our carbon is sourced in the US and cannot be found in Asia. The resin system is extremely strong and pliable.

We worked long and hard at perfecting this product before it came to market and it shows.

Cheers


DirtMerchantBicycles said:


> Producing carbon products in house and in North America is a huge feat now a days. Few carbon rim offerings can make such a claim and its all too easy to slap a decal on Chinese rims. I was skeptical at first, then came across a few pictures of your facility and molds. Good work!
> #showusyourcarbonfacility


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

There is a very long response here about us being in line with the Asian offerings. The short response is that we are small batch and a much smaller manufacturer than most of the Asian manufacturers. We have focused on our business plan and executed on our agenda to improve on our process to reduce the amount of overarching labor from each rim. 
Having a strong understanding of our business model and plan has allowed us to be very competitive with our pricing and we are happy only manufacturing a few rims per month. 
As for the grammar on our site, I will have to look further into this. We did have numerous people preview it and found a few errors.

Thanks for the input



LyNx said:


> Welcome, very interesting, pricing looks inline with the stuff out of Asia, which is truly amazing. One little thing I might point out, get a native english speaking person to go over the site with your designer and fix the the grammar and spelling, lots of grammatical and spelling errors.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

LyNx said:


> One little thing I might point out, get a native english speaking person to go over the site with your designer and fix the the grammar and spelling, lots of grammatical and spelling errors.


I did not proof read the whole site, but these guys are in Kamloops, British Columbia, Canada, and are english native speakers. Probably more focused on engineering and riding.

It's good to see some Canadian manufacturing, good luck.

If there is a cultural homeland for mountain biking, BC is in the running. Our town's mayor, who is a non rider showed up for our club's annual general meeting to express her support, and recognize what mtb has done for the economy.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I'm guessing the 26" is just around the corner


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Travis Bickle said:


> I did not proof read the whole site, but these guys are in Kamloops, British Columbia, Canada, and are english native speakers. Probably more focused on engineering and riding.


Professionalism is important.


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> Thanks @tungsten!
> 
> Ya our website is https://weareonecomposites.com
> 
> ...


I have not ridden carbon rims yet, but I'm looking at upgrading my current wheels after the summer riding season ends. Carbon rims are on the possible upgrade list.

I will check out your site and see what you have to offer.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

You are correct sir. We are Canucks and know more about hockey and Tim Horton's than any punctuation. LOL 
We just launched our website on June 1st, and we did our best to make everything perfect. But hey we are all humans, and it appears we missed some errors. 
Great to get those now and it is always good to be held accountable. All kinds of feedback are important.

Back to building rims now, and getting our initial orders out the door!

Cheers



Travis Bickle said:


> I did not proof read the whole site, but these guys are in Kamloops, British Columbia, Canada, and are english native speakers. Probably more focused on engineering and riding.
> 
> It's good to see some Canadian manufacturing, good luck.
> 
> If there is a cultural homeland for mountain biking, BC is in the running. Our town's mayor, who is a non rider showed up for our club's annual general meeting to express her support, and recognize what mtb has done for the economy.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

One thing I read on your site that I found interesting was a mention of carbon recycling and wanted to know more about this, as I was un-aware that carbon could actually be recycled, similar to styrofoam.

Wasn't trying to be negative, just happen to have been in that business for a while and so pick up on anything, especially the little details people miss. From what I saw, it honestly looked like the person who wrote the text for the site did not speak english as their native language, like it was a french speaking Canadian as that's how the "errors" read.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

LyNx said:


> One thing I read on your site that I found interesting was a mention of carbon recycling and wanted to know more about this, as I was un-aware that carbon could actually be recycled, similar to styrofoam.
> 
> Wasn't trying to be negative, just happen to have been in that business for a while and so pick up on anything, especially the little details people miss. From what I saw, it honestly looked like the person who wrote the text for the site did not speak english as their native language, like it was a french speaking Canadian as that's how the "errors" read.


Couldn't you chop it up and make CFRP? Lots of products use CFRP, especially ones that are difficult shapes to produce or don't require the same strength to weight ratio as straight CF type designs.


----------



## Derp (Aug 20, 2013)

Carbon fiber can be ground up and used in other applications, not really a true recycling in the common sense.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

LyNx said:


> One thing I read on your site that I found interesting was a mention of carbon recycling and wanted to know more about this, as I was un-aware that carbon could actually be recycled, similar to styrofoam.
> 
> Wasn't trying to be negative, just happen to have been in that business for a while and so pick up on anything, especially the little details people miss. From what I saw, it honestly looked like the person who wrote the text for the site did not speak english as their native language, like it was a french speaking Canadian as that's how the "errors" read.


No offense was taken. It was good feedback. I combed the site yesterday and found some honest mistakes. We get better every day and build on feedback like this. So, a sincere thank you for the help. It was greatly appreciated.
As for the carbon recycling, we are collecting information on the process and working with a German company to gain more knowledge of how to better our waste. Chopped carbon is something that can be done, but it is a very extensive process and involves a load of capital. So, for now, we are still working towards that solution, but it is something we see as a huge part of our business as we grow. There is a mountain of spent carbon fiber out there every year and we would like to be a part of a solution for where it ends up.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

If you had a rim that competed with the Teocalli I'd seriously consider it.
As wide as possible under the 400g mark will do very well I think.



LyNx said:


> Welcome, very interesting, pricing looks inline with the stuff out of Asia, which is truly amazing. One little thing I might point out, get a native english speaking person to go over the site with your designer and fix the the grammar and spelling, lots of grammatical and spelling errors.





Jayem said:


> Professionalism is important.


Yep & yep.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

meltingfeather said:


> If you had a rim that competed with the Teocalli I'd seriously consider it.
> As wide as possible under the 400g mark will do very well I think.
> 
> Yep & yep.


I agree 100%, we entered the market based on our previous market research and The AGENT rim and wheel package is our initial offering. In our R&D pipeline, we have a few different designs, widths and weights. We have full intentions of launching other rim products within this year. We will keep you posted as things progress.

Cheers


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Just wanted to drop some cool content for you all to enjoy. The Movement is our way of entering the market and showing you some cool clips of what is to come. Enjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

Both the 29 and 27.5 rim are spec'd at 480g. Is that correct?


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

spsoon said:


> Both the 29 and 27.5 rim are spec'd at 480g. Is that correct?


The AGENT 27.5 is 480g +/- 10g
https://we-are-one-composites.odoo.com/shop/product/a2732w-the-agent-27-5-rim-20

The AGENT 29 is 490g +/- 10g
https://we-are-one-composites.odoo.com/shop/product/a2932w-the-agent-29-rim-46

Our 29 and 27 are only 10g apart


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

The 29 page says 480g.

I'm happy to see this happening in Canada, but I have to say I'm not feeling the value in these offerings when a Flow rim is similar weight and width for a fraction of the price. I realize carbon has benefits other than weight, but it's a big consideration. Hope you guys succeed, I'll be watching for some sub-400g options!


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

dundundata said:


> I'm guessing the 26" is just around the corner


 Haven't you heard 26 has been long dead and 27.5 is now dying........36 around the corner. Five years from now we will be riding full suspension high wheelers.

Made in North America carbon rims at Asian prices........if this works this could be a game changer


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

spsoon said:


> The 29 page says 480g.
> 
> I'm happy to see this happening in Canada, but I have to say I'm not feeling the value in these offerings when a Flow rim is similar weight and width for a fraction of the price. I realize carbon has benefits other than weight, but it's a big consideration. Hope you guys succeed, I'll be watching for some sub-400g options!


Being able to manufacture our rims here in Canada has made us just as stoked. We understand that the cost of carbon rims are not on par with aluminum offerings and will be forever impossible to narrow the cost gap.
But when you look at the same weight rims in alloy's to carbon, you get a much different result in performance. Carbon is a high-performance material. The added lateral stiffness and overall strength of just the rim before it is laced into a wheel is considerably higher. You can fine tune how you want a rim to behave. You can engineer in traits that improve all kinds of behaviors. 
Take Impact resistance for instance. It was a huge target of design for us. We spent more time on that section of the rim than any other. And, we feel that it is strong enough to back it with a 5-year warranty, and no questions asked lifetime crash replacement. 
Our goal when we set out to design The AGENT, was the ultimate Enduro rim. 3.5mm rim lips and a shallow depth for long days without added fatigue. The Agent is not the swiss army knife of rims; it is the sniper. 
What I would recommend is, stay tuned as we have much more in the works.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

As someone who doesn't have carbon wheel money to spend right now, I guess I'm not part of this, but these are my thoughts on this... Personally, as a non engineer, I cannot understand how a 650B rim and a 29er rim can be only 10g different in weight and both maintain the same characteristics.

A 29er rim of the same width as a 650B rim would be in the area of about 10% more surface area, so how can adding only 10g of carbon fibre (roughly 2%) to the 29er offering maintain the same strength and ride characteristics? Know my math is off about the difference in size between the 2 wheel sizes, I'm sure you can give a more accurate figure and would be interested in hearing how this would be accomplished , when to me it would seem like magic.



WeAreOne_Composites said:


> The AGENT 27.5 is 480g +/- 10g
> https://we-are-one-composites.odoo.com/shop/product/a2732w-the-agent-27-5-rim-20
> 
> The AGENT 29 is 490g +/- 10g
> ...


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

LyNx said:


> As someone who doesn't have carbon wheel money to spend right now, I guess I'm not part of this, but these are my thoughts on this... Personally, as a non engineer, I cannot understand how a 650B rim and a 29er rim can be only 10g different in weight and both maintain the same characteristics.
> 
> A 29er rim of the same width as a 650B rim would be in the area of about 10% more surface area, so how can adding only 10g of carbon fibre (roughly 2%) to the 29er offering maintain the same strength and ride characteristics? Know my math is off about the difference in size between the 2 wheel sizes, I'm sure you can give a more accurate figure and would be interested in hearing how this would be accomplished , when to me it would seem like magic.


This is where the testing and understanding how and what each layer is doing to give the rim the characteristic you want as a result. Not every layer is meant to add improved strength. Some are there to improve ride feel and others bridge gaps and connect the puzzle together. 
What you are asking is a great question, but without going into great detail with a response that is more about how we do what we do and give away too much information, this is the best I can offer.
The long and short of it all is, we were able to achieve this through loads of R&D, testing and refining our processes. It all starts with a goal and a design. It is the hard work and engineering that achieves the goal. Combine that with all the data that we recorded throughout the process and 10g heavier is the result.

I hope that isn't too vauge.


----------



## tungsten (Apr 7, 2006)

What do you think of the new Santa Cruz rim with extra meat around each spoke hole.
As someone who built a lot, and I mean _a lot_, of Wolber tubular rims back in the day and saw how too much tension distorted that area supporting the nipple I think that (Santa Cruz's) idea is a good one.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nope, if that's as much as you can share. Still though, I may not be an engineer, but I've had some experience with fibre glass and carbon and you just have to add an extra tea spoon of resin and that's 10g. Just can't see this as possible, not and retain the same strength and ride characteristics, the 29er rim has to be weaker and have more flex relative to the 650B.


WeAreOne_Composites said:


> .......I hope that isn't too_ vague._


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

craigsj said:


> You're intuition is right, LyNx, and you don't need to be an engineer to know when you're being lied to.
> 
> Scaling the rim up to 622 should add 30g, not 10. If the difference is real, which it may not be, then there should be a reasonable explanation. What's offered here is not one.
> 
> What's more likely, that "hard working" engineers accomplish something that defies logic and that is never seen in other products, that a company with no track record pushes out products with different layups that they don't understand, or that a company publishes specs that are inconsistent and at odds with reality?


I do not think we are lying to anyone here. 
The layups are not the same. If they were the same layup, the diameter of the rim would make them behave differently.
The rims were designed for the same purpose, and there are slight variations in the layup to keep the 29 down in weight and keep the performance in line with the 27.5

Our Teams background is complete with experience engineering at Rolls-Royce in the composites department and working with Asian carbon rim manufacturers to better processes and improve their products for the North American market. This product has been in the development stages for eight months. We test all of our products in-house and have a full understanding of what behaviors we engineer into them. All of our processes are done in-house. We machine all of our molds, cut all of our carbon, layup and finish all of our rims here. Nothing is farmed out, and we have full control over the entire manufacturing process.

We recognize that the carbon rim market is murky. There is a load of companies out there that do not even know who makes their products and just apply fancy decals. We pride ourselves on not being grouped into that bracket. Our goal is to be transparent as possible without giving away all of our proprietary data.


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

Good job bringing an in-house product like this to market. Hope to see you guys succeed. I used to live in Kamloops, and if I was still up there I would possibly be considering a set of these wheels.

Your video on YouTube was pretty rad - you guys going to drop some 20" Carbon BMX wheels in the future?


----------



## changingleaf (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice looking rims!


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

*Factory tour*

I just wanted to share a small factory tour video we are showing to introduce out team and show a bit of our process.

Please share your thoughts with me and I would be happy to answer any questions.






Cheers


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You asked for it, so here's my thoughts.........

Nicely produced, utterly useless to a consumer. You want to reassure and make possible future clients trust you, spend sometime with interviews of the actual people working there, show their passion and knowledge, not some nicely lit fluff piece.

FYI, I have nothing against you or your company, I don't trust anything new,especially when they're claiming to have basically designed a "hummingbird" 



WeAreOne_Composites said:


> I just wanted to share a small factory tour video we are showing to introduce out team and show a bit of our process.
> 
> Please share your thoughts with me and I would be happy to answer any questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

LyNx said:


> You asked for it, so here's my thoughts.........
> 
> Nicely produced, utterly useless to a consumer. You want to reassure and make possible future clients trust you, spend sometime with interviews of the actual people working there, show their passion and knowledge, not some nicely lit fluff piece.
> 
> FYI, I have nothing against you or your company, I don't trust anything new,especially when they're claiming to have basically designed a "hummingbird"


Thanks for your honest opinion. In business, nothing happens over night. The team in the video has a long history in the mountain bike industry, and I would love to share our passion with you.

I am the owner, and my name is Dustin Adams. I spent the last 25 years in the mountain bike business, racing World Cup Downhill for Giant in the USA, I have tested for many great companies over the years and am excited to bring We Are One to the world. Most recently, I was part owner of NOBL wheels and an acting agent for Light Bicycle. My role in both of those companies shows in much of their success over the past 18 months. I helped lead the company and bring Onyx to the table and design the NOBL hub. My other roles were the testing and design of the new 33mm rim and took that product from idea to the market. I have been to Light-bicycle and helped improve the layup process and made improvement suggestions for them to grow as a company.

Our Engineer is Fraser Andrew, he came from Rolls-Royce and worked on structural composite components for the engines on may commercial airliners. He has a massive catalog of knowledge with composites and has helped build all of our in-house testing and layup designs. Fraser brings his background working with FEA software, and we utilize this to develop and improve all of our products. Fraser has competed in many EWS races in Europe and North America and has left his post in England to find a job in the bike biz.

Our lead machinist is Gilles Corbiel, Gilles is an ex-Canadian National XC racer and has been machining as a red seal mold maker for almost 15 years now. He makes all of our molds with our Hass VM3 and as a team with Fraser and myself fine tuned our mold process.

Our two layup staff are Shane Jensen and Wayne Parsons. Shane has been racing bikes since he was 12 years old. Shane had a part in an old mountain bike movie called Kranked 2. He wore a huge 16mm helmet camera and filmed me in Kelowna. We go way back together. 
Wayne has helped design tires for Maxxis and with Balfa bicycles in the past. He has always been pushing to improve products in our industry and is well known for his great work in our area.

The passion of our team is undeniable, and our knowledge of composites manufacturing is extensive. We believe in being a transparent company and leaving nothing to question. The goal for We Are One is to create industry leading products through testing and confirmed design. Our focus is innovating our layup design and bringing new materials into our structures that enhance composite rims.

I hope these short few paragraphs shine some more light on who we are, where our passions come from, and what we aim to do as a company.

Cheers


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> Thanks for your honest opinion. In business, nothing happens over night. The team in the video has a long history in the mountain bike industry, and I would love to share our passion with you.
> 
> I am the owner, and my name is Dustin Adams. I spent the last 25 years in the mountain bike business, racing World Cup Downhill for Giant in the USA, I have tested for many great companies over the years and am excited to bring We Are One to the world. Most recently, I was part owner of NOBL wheels and an acting agent for Light Bicycle. My role in both of those companies shows in much of their success over the past 18 months. I helped lead the company and bring Onyx to the table and design the NOBL hub. My other roles were the testing and design of the new 33mm rim and took that product from idea to the market. I have been to Light-bicycle and helped improve the layup process and made improvement suggestions for them to grow as a company.
> 
> ...


Make a comparable rim to the Teocalli and I'll guarantee the sale of at least one pair.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

meltingfeather said:


> Make a comparable rim to the Teocalli and I'll guarantee the sale of at least one pair.


We are in development of something new and up your alley. We are aiming to have something for early fall if testing goes according to plan.

Cheers


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Another small insight to our testing of impact done on our AGENT rims. In this link, you will see the 27.5 rim built to 125Kg/f tension absorb and impact of 70lbs dropped from 17" in height. Notice there deformation of the rim, and the impact zone spokes lose all tension. The load is then sent to the 6,7,8 spokes away from the impact zone and causes a failure to happen. 
This test helped us develop a better nipple bed area layup and optimize spoke tension. Now our rims are pushing drop impact tests of 20" with the same weight. A huge improvement and a huge part of our development.
There is no damage to the impact zone of the rim at all. This was the 8th impact test as you can see on the rim, so the abuse was considerable on the rim at that point. Can carbon be designed to absorb impacts? We are working towards it and have made some very big gains.






Cheers


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/we-are-one-composites-bringing-carbon-manufacturing-to-canada.html


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Curious about this little tid bit and what rims they compared theirs to? Did they compare to an Enve M50/60/70/90, new SC rims, Nox Farlow/Teocali, Ibis, Bontrager Line Pro, Derbie, LB, Nextie..... which did it beat? I'm giving hassle here, because that's a mighty big claim they're putting out there.



> We believe with all of the testing our design is the toughest 30mm wide rim on the market.





Travis Bickle said:


> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/we-are-one-composites-bringing-carbon-manufacturing-to-canada.html


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

LyNx said:


> Curious about this little tid bit and what rims they compared theirs to? Did they compare to an Enve M50/60/70/90, new SC rims, Nox Farlow/Teocali, Ibis, Bontrager Line Pro, Derbie, LB, Nextie..... which did it beat? I'm giving hassle here, because that's a mighty big claim they're putting out there.


For sure those claims are big. But with test data in hand and comparisons done in-house, those are the numbers, and they back up what we are saying. We have tested against a number of companies on your list, and a few Asian manufacturers that are not on your list. 
There is a level of professionalism here where it would be very poor on my part to start calling out names. I hope you understand that I cannot rattle off the names. This may look like I am just throwing crap at a wall, but if my word means anything, the claim supports what we have done.

Cheers


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> There is a level of professionalism here where it would be very poor on my part to start calling out names.


Is this professionalism? Or a bike industry code of silence?

The marketplace is full of direct comparisons between competitors. The bike industry, less so. Essentially, you are telling your potential customers that it is more important that you not create friction with your competitors than to be transparent and data-showing with your customers.

Is it really a dis-service to the bike world if you show your $425 rim surviving potentially destructive tests that are representative of aggressive riding, while showing a $1000 Envy rim fail the same? There is a case to made that it would benefit your business.

I like your design philosophy and hope you succeed, and I'm not suggesting you're lying about your data. But don't expect to get the same credibility with claims supported by hidden/secret data as you would with claims supported by public data.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> In this link, you will see the 27.5 rim built to 125Kg/f tension absorb and impact of 70lbs dropped from 17" in height.


One example of the earlier comments about grammatical errors on the website, note that your linked youtube title doesn't manage to spell "impact" correctly. Friendly fyi.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

InertiaMan said:


> Is this professionalism? Or a bike industry code of silence?
> 
> The marketplace is full of direct comparisons between competitors. The bike industry, less so. Essentially, you are telling your potential customers that it is more important that you not create friction with your competitors than to be transparent and data-showing with your customers.
> 
> ...


I think the level of professionalism comes from being the new guy on the block and not screaming and pounding the drum calling every other company inferior in design. I respect what they all have done as it is no easy task. Out of my respect for their efforts I do not feel the need to drag them by name through the mud. It is not the right apporoach even if I would gain sales or reputation. 
There was a direct question of who we tested against. My answer is a good number of those on the list.
Marketing has focused on graphs and charts stating the claims without any proof of that data even existing. There was a classic case of this on a recent offering dropped by a large bike manufacturer and I see no benefit to joining that club. 
Ask me specific questions about what we compare to and I will support that with numbers and data we collected. If we are less stiff than an M90, M70, IBIS etc...where we sit radially on the chart of test subjects and why we chose that target. 
We will be happy to have those discussions, but thowing up a chart and saying "look we are better because this graph says so" is no our approach.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

InertiaMan said:


> One example of the earlier comments about grammatical errors on the website, note that your linked youtube title doesn't manage to spell "impact" correctly. Friendly fyi.


The joys of being dyslexic and trying to promote a company are always a blast. Thanks for catching this one for me.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

You guys going to have demo sets available at some of the LBS? Nothing like actually trying a product on the trail to determine how great it actually is (And get people to fork over cash when they immediately appreciate it)

You are fitting in just fine to the industry for sure - making claims that your stuff is better/stronger, but not actually throwing the true evidence out there. Good news is we are sheep, and believe boost is better. And pressfit bb. And 27.5 - oh wait, 29 now


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

006_007 said:


> You guys going to have demo sets available at some of the LBS? Nothing like actually trying a product on the trail to determine how great it actually is (And get people to fork over cash when they immediately appreciate it)
> 
> You are fitting in just fine to the industry for sure - making claims that your stuff is better/stronger, but not actually throwing the true evidence out there. Good news is we are sheep, and believe boost is better. And pressfit bb. And 27.5 - oh wait, 29 now


If we gave you every bit of information all at once, what would we have to continue growing our reach with? We are on the long build up here, and there will be more backing to our claims as we go.
I remember chatting with you when I worked for NOBL. My offer that I had put on the table then still stands. Any time you want to go for a ride and try these wheels out, let me know, and I personally will set you up and go for a ride together and get your honest feedback.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> If we gave you every bit of information all at once, what would we have to continue growing our reach with?


Business 101, offer something that no one else does. Continue to change and develop because eventually someone will come along that will do what you do cheaper, faster, more efficiently and better. Right now, the public is waiting to learn how you offer something unique as compared to all the others. Lots of other manufactures are making good carbon rims, so your challenge is to convince the public that your product is worth it (with facts and evidence).


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm sorry, it would seem that maybe, yes, that's exactly what you're doing, seems you're slinging as much BS as those other manufacturers you're eluding to without providing the facts/data to back it up. I should not have to try and guess who you tested against and try to figure out what tests you carried out, I'm not the one trying to convince everyone your wheels are worth it and it's not a load of BS being thrown out.

While I think you guys are probably producing a great product, the direction your marketing is going, does not lead me to believe you guys have a good grasp of that side of the business and are contradicting yourselves at every turn. It's fine if this is the case, but companies don't usually survive unless they have a sound business model, marketing and sales/CS in place -_ people like straight answers, not BS. _ Seems like "you guys" are trying to handle everything, but it might be a good time to actually hire someone/company who does this for a living and concentrate on dealing with the production/design side of the business.



WeAreOne_Composites said:


> For sure those claims are big. But with test data in hand and comparisons done in-house, those are the numbers, and they back up what we are saying. We have tested against a number of companies on your list, and a few Asian manufacturers that are not on your list.
> There is a level of professionalism here where* it would be very poor on my part to start calling out names.* I hope you understand that I cannot rattle off the names. This may look like I am just throwing crap at a wall, but if my word means anything, the claim supports what we have done.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


----------



## cadoretteboat (Aug 27, 2011)

And when Enve state somethings like that, everybody goes nuts like it's the new circle and they are even whilling to paid premium for pre-order.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

The world is full of people who get off just hammering others. In time, the wheels and company will prove to be viable or not. So in the mean time, let's stop the naysaying. Be happy and applaud the entrepreneurial spirit. We need more of that. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

how/why did you guys choose project321 hubs? any chance we can purchase rim only? or with i9's or ck hubs? any colored decals?

in my next wheel purchase, i'd like to get hubs i can service or maybe get locally serviced. many of the lbs in my can service i9s or ck hubs in house.

price wise, 1600-1700 isn't horrible for a carbon wheelset, considering enve m70hv's are like 2900 with ck hubs, but at least enve provides financing.

im glad there's a new carbon rim thats symmetrical. the whole asymmetric rim was driving my OCD off the charts.

definitely interested in how these rims hold up with reviews and comparison tests.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

LyNx said:


> I'm sorry, it would seem that maybe, yes, that's exactly what you're doing, seems you're slinging as much BS as those other manufacturers you're eluding to without providing the facts/data to back it up. I should not have to try and guess who you tested against and try to figure out what tests you carried out, I'm not the one trying to convince everyone your wheels are worth it and it's not a load of BS being thrown out.
> 
> While I think you guys are probably producing a great product, the direction your marketing is going, does not lead me to believe you guys have a good grasp of that side of the business and are contradicting yourselves at every turn. It's fine if this is the case, but companies don't usually survive unless they have a sound business model, marketing and sales/CS in place -_ people like straight answers, not BS. _ Seems like "you guys" are trying to handle everything, but it might be a good time to actually hire someone/company who does this for a living and concentrate on dealing with the production/design side of the business.


I thank you for all of your direct comments on our company and what we could do better. I do just want to point out that there is a lot more to just posting up data that supports claims, especially when you want to name your competitors. 
There are legal ramifications and major implications that can cause more damage than good to a start up. If I were to state a claim that we were better than, say Enve as they are the largest...I am going to be legally obligated to prove in a court of law my data, supply them with it and have a judge agree. Even if the data is all in place it could end up costing me a whack of money to fight that in court. Naming companies isn't just something you can willy nilly fire off and expect no legal ramifications. A 50 million dollar corporation with a probable legal department that handles all of their owned brands is not a good way to prove your data unless you like burning cash in court to do so.

We know internally where we stand, now we need to continue with our roll out as planned and bring our information to the market as we have planned.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

useport80 said:


> how/why did you guys choose project321 hubs? any chance we can purchase rim only? or with i9's or ck hubs? any colored decals?
> 
> in my next wheel purchase, i'd like to get hubs i can service or maybe get locally serviced. many of the lbs in my can service i9s or ck hubs in house.
> 
> ...


For sure you can buy rim only. We sell both of our 29 and 27.5 as rim and wheelset only.

We chose P321 as our premium hub supplier based on their machine quality and tolerances. The bearings they use, EZO, have been proving to be very good. It is a huge improvement to the Enduro bearings they used in the past. The option of both loud and quiet is also a very nice touch. Being personal fans of a more quiet ride, this was one of the coolest options we could have asked for.

The hubs do not have a press fit/o-ring retained freehub. The freehub will not fall apart on the trail if you drop your rear wheel changing a flat. All of the bearings are easy to access and any competent shop that can change and I9 bearing set would be capable of swapping these out and doing service.
The only thing they might need if you wanted to change the ring gear is the removal tool. Other than that the hub is pretty simple to work on.
We have some great videos on how to swap out bearings, and completely tear apart the hubs. The will be up on our site soon.

Cheers


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> I thank you for all of your direct comments on our company and what we could do better. I do just want to point out that there is a lot more to just posting up data that supports claims, especially when you want to name your competitors.
> [...]
> We know internally where we stand, now we need to continue with our roll out as planned and bring our information to the market as we have planned.


Just to provide a counterpoint to LyNx's typical aggro and contrarian attitude, your approach and confidence you have in it is landing very positively with me.
If dingleberry wants to see another cartoon figure so he can then go about peeing all over it, he just wants to continue the paradigm that he so energetically complains about.
Like I said... you've sold one pair of rims already... if you fill that Teocalli sweet spot with a product.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

006_007 said:


> You guys going to have demo sets available at some of the LBS? Nothing like actually trying a product on the trail to determine how great it actually is (And get people to fork over cash when they immediately appreciate it)
> 
> You are fitting in just fine to the industry for sure - making claims that your stuff is better/stronger, but not actually throwing the true evidence out there. Good news is we are sheep, and believe boost is better. And pressfit bb. And 27.5 - oh wait, 29 now


Seriously, quit living in the past and get a 36er.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Just wanted to update you all.

We just added 28 hole rims to our selection as well as a stealth decal option. 

Cheers


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> Just wanted to update you all.
> 
> We just added 28 hole rims to our selection as well as a stealth decal option.
> 
> Cheers


Two thumbs up on both of those additions. Which, if my math is correct, is s total of four thumbs up. :arf:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well despite what you say, when someone says they're better at something than someone else, but shows nothing to back it up, I have a hard time believing them, especially when a business is concerned. As far as not wanting to provide names, well, without providing names they are basically saying they're better than them all. As to the legality of it all and having to go to court to proves their claims if they names names, well, if they've got accurate and true data, then AFAIK, the entity who looses a court case pays all legal fees etc., so no worries there.

Just so you know, I'm actually for this company because I think it's cool how and what they're doing, just don't like people throwing out claims they can't or won't substantiate.



meltingfeather said:


> Just to provide a counterpoint to LyNx's typical aggro and contrarian attitude, your approach and confidence you have in it is landing very positively with me.
> If dingleberry wants to see another cartoon figure so he can then go about peeing all over it, he just wants to continue the paradigm that he so energetically complains about.
> Like I said... you've sold one pair of rims already... if you fill that Teocalli sweet spot with a product.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm interested in these rims. 

Do you guys sell to shops or only direct to consumer?

I ask as my lil hole-in-the-wall town seems to have a plethora of enve clad road and xc rigs. Plus my Chinese carbon rim bikes and a few others on OG NOBLs.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

PUNKY said:


> I'm interested in these rims.
> 
> Do you guys sell to shops or only direct to consumer?
> 
> I ask as my lil hole-in-the-wall town seems to have a plethora of enve clad road and xc rigs. Plus my Chinese carbon rim bikes and a few others on OG NOBLs.


Yes, we have a dealer application we can send you no problems. Just fire us an email to [email protected] and we will be happy to set you up.

Cheers


----------



## Losvar (Mar 21, 2016)

Do you have bead hooks on the rims?
I'm running a hookless carbon wheelset now, and I've noticed a very negative effect on tire security compared to my old alu wheelset with bead hooks.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Losvar said:


> Do you have bead hooks on the rims?
> I'm running a hookless carbon wheelset now, and I've noticed a very negative effect on tire security compared to my old alu wheelset with bead hooks.


Typically, most aluminum rims do not have the channels and humps to the same degree that carbon rims do, so when the tire bead stretches over these to lock in place, it's pretty darn secure. On aluminum rims, this interface is often much looser and they don't have as much freedom to design these shapes in due to the extruding of aluminum.


----------



## Losvar (Mar 21, 2016)

Jayem said:


> Typically, most aluminum rims do not have the channels and humps to the same degree that carbon rims do, so when the tire bead stretches over these to lock in place, it's pretty darn secure. On aluminum rims, this interface is often much looser and they don't have as much freedom to design these shapes in due to the extruding of aluminum.


My problem is that the tires seem to slip over the bead wall thingy on my carbon rims way too easy, and they aren't super shallow either.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Losvar said:


> My problem is that the tires seem to slip over the bead wall thingy on my carbon rims way too easy, and they aren't super shallow either.


Can you share what rims you are running?


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Losvar said:


> Do you have bead hooks on the rims?
> I'm running a hookless carbon wheelset now, and I've noticed a very negative effect on tire security compared to my old alu wheelset with bead hooks.


There are many factors at play to successfully running a hookless bead system. Dimensions have to be super tight at the manufacturing phase of the rim. Once the rim turns into a wheel, a solid manufacturer will have accounted for expansion and shrinkage of the dimensions when the rims turn into wheels. This is sometimes a shortfall of some rims. 
If tight tolerances are followed, and then those are in turn then hand sanded and coated it makes everything fall out of whack. So there is an unknown if they will perform or not.
Tubeless tape can play a huge factor in this as well. If your tape exceeds the bead bump and is smooth, you can aid in the burping of tires. Plus some tire manufacturers are not hookless capable.

As I have noted, there are many factors at play and if you could share more info on your product you have, tubeless tape your running, how far past the bead bump your running your tape it could be a simple fix.


----------



## Losvar (Mar 21, 2016)

I have a set of Zelvy carbon rims, 30 mm internal width and was using 25 mm Orange tape. Blew my Continental Baron Projekt off the rim when seating the bead, pumped it up to 3 bar to sit for a while, then boom! Warped the casing on that tire, and had to retire it.

I used to set up my tubeless tires the exact same way on my alu wheelset with no issues.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Losvar said:


> I have a set of Zelvy carbon rims, 30 mm internal width and was using 25 mm Orange tape. Blew my Continental Baron Projekt off the rim when seating the bead, pumped it up to 3 bar to sit for a while, then boom! Warped the casing on that tire, and had to retire it.
> 
> I used to set up my tubeless tires the exact same way on my alu wheelset with no issues.


There is your problem right there. Continental does not work at all with Hookless rims. We tested all of there De Baron and De Kaiser tires and they all randomly blew off the rims. We have contacted Conti and they say that these tires are not hookless capable. Change tires and you will be in a much better light.


----------



## Losvar (Mar 21, 2016)

A damn shame really, those are both amazing tires.

Do you have any plans for a lightweight trail wheelset in 29"?


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Some great initial thoughts and photos on our Agent 27.5 wheels over at NSMB..com

https://nsmb.com/articles/we-are-one-agent-wheelset/

Look for MTBR.com thoughts soon as well.

Cheers and hope the trails are running fast!


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Losvar said:


> A damn shame really, those are both amazing tires.
> 
> Do you have any plans for a lightweight trail wheelset in 29"?


Ya for sure it is a damn shame. I really enjoy the Der Kaiser tire. It has an amazing brake track and is an unreal shape on a wider rim. But I can only make it half a ride before the whole bead lets go. If you run tubes it will hold as the tube acts like a semi bead lock and holds the bead better. I hope one day soon they get this figured out as I really enjoy the Conti tires.

We are working on our trail line as we speak. Look for a mid Sept-Early October launch.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

We just launched out Hope hub addition to our Agent wheelset line today. Hope as you know has offered a great product at a competitive price for quite some time now. We are happy to bring this product to our wheel package and it has allowed us to shave some dollars and close the gap even further on price.
Check it out below

https://we-are-one-composites.odoo.com/shop/product/the-agent-29-wheelset-hope-81

https://we-are-one-composites.odoo.com/shop/product/the-agent-27-5-wheelset-hope-79

Cheers


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow, $1500CAD which is like $1200USD...you guys are killing it! 

Going to be hard not to pick these up over the winter when the bank account recovers a bit...


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Porch said:


> Wow, $1500CAD which is like $1200USD...you guys are killing it!
> 
> Going to be hard not to pick these up over the winter when the bank account recovers a bit...


Cheers. We were able to finally secure a great line on the Hope product, and it has put us in an excellent position to launch a more price sensitive product line. Look forward to seeing you in the spring.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

We are looking for some feedback from people on what hub we sell is currently sparking your interest, or if there are other hubs on the market you find to be a better selection. Head on over to our Facebook page and we'd love to hear what you think.




__ https://www.facebook.com/weareonecomposites/posts/1430187720390908


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't have FB so I'll leave my comment here. 

Onyx CentreLock hubs on WAO rims is what I'm after. In fact if my shop ever gets back to me that they set up an account with you guys that's exactly what they'll be building for my bike once I supply the hubs.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

PUNKY said:


> I don't have FB so I'll leave my comment here.
> 
> Onyx CentreLock hubs on WAO rims is what I'm after. In fact if my shop ever gets back to me that they set up an account with you guys that's exactly what they'll be building for my bike once I supply the hubs.


Onyx is a great hub, you will enjoy them without question. Let me know if I can help your shop get these rolling for you.
What made you choose the Sprag system over a traditional hub?


----------



## Wagon650B (Mar 3, 2014)

If I were to get the P321 Agent wheelset in 15x100 12x142 (non-boost), are there boost adapters available to "Boostinate" later? If not, could this be done with the Hope Pro4's


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Wagon650B said:


> If I were to get the P321 Agent wheelset in 15x100 12x142 (non-boost), are there boost adapters available to "Boostinate" later? If not, could this be done with the Hope Pro4's


From what I know Wolftooth has not offered the P321 or the Hope 4 Boostinator yet. The dish would be the big concern as the movement could be a bit much for the spoke length used. Being drilled 2mm offset that change could push the limit for sure. 
I would not recommend that option for either of the hubs we sell.

However what I can offer is a hub swap for a nominal fee. We have offered our non-boost customers an upgrade to boost down the road for $75 per hub shell. The build can be done here in-house again, or we send you a new hub and retrieve the old one, and you can have a local shop or build them up yourself.

Let me know if any of those options interest you and I would be happy to help.


----------



## Wagon650B (Mar 3, 2014)

Ok, thanks for info. Seems like a good option for sure.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Wagon650B said:


> Ok, thanks for info. Seems like a good option for sure.


Ya, we think that is a fair way to support those caught up in the non-boost/boost product debate right now for sure.

As for pricing on the two products, we have priced the Hope product based on our OEM costs and to be aggressive with that product offering. Buying Hope in Canadian Dollars vs. P321 in USD is also a factor we need to take into account.

Cheers


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> We are looking for some feedback from people on what hub we sell is currently sparking your interest, or if there are other hubs on the market you find to be a better selection. Head on over to our Facebook page and we'd love to hear what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope with color options. Posted same on Fb.


----------



## Wagon650B (Mar 3, 2014)

Personally, I don't see any need for others. P321 would be first choice, Hope Pro4 are a good deal! I'd just offer all colours in Project 321 and Hope vs adding more hub options, those are two solid options. Although, we all know you can never go wrong with DT Swiss 240, 350 hubs

Maybe at some point could start offering spoke colour options. And maybe offer custom graphics option as well.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> Onyx is a great hub, you will enjoy them without question. Let me know if I can help your shop get these rolling for you.
> What made you choose the Sprag system over a traditional hub?


Wanted to try something different. Actually this entire bike will be a lot of experimenting. Have something like three sets of 240s on different bikes currently. 340 and 350s on other bikes, a set of Hope on the DH bike. CK is a little too pretentious for my liking and besides DT doesn't seem to be many CL hub options out there right now. The one negative with CL DT hubs is one can only run 15mm axle up front. I want the ability to use either 15 or 20 and match! 
Haven't had any of the CL issues people complain about on forums and I've used SRAM IS-6 rotors with adaptors and Shimano CL rotors.


----------



## shoopow (Oct 12, 2015)

Saw a wheelset the other day at Calgary Cycle. Man do they look good. I was going to eventually spring for a set of Nobl's, but now I have these on my mind--especially now that a widely available hub option like Hope is included. 

One nerdy little thing I'd like to see is more decal colour options or perhaps let a company like slikgraphics take care of custom decals.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Any thoughts on offering a warranty to match Santa Cruz'?


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks for the kind comments. I know that once you have seen our products in person you will be sure to understand what we have created here and how much better the quality of the rims are. 
We are working on a colour pallet right now and can get custom graphics with no problems at all. We just need to know what you would like to get for background colour or what you want to match it to and we will make it happen. 
We are working on ironing out the details with a both a Canadian and US based custom decal partner that can handle these demands for us as well. This should be in place in a few weeks time.

In the meantime, if you want something custom, please email [email protected] and it will be taken care of.

Cheers


shoopow said:


> Saw a wheelset the other day at Calgary Cycle. Man do they look good. I was going to eventually spring for a set of Nobl's, but now I have these on my mind--especially now that a widely available hub option like Hope is included.
> 
> One nerdy little thing I'd like to see is more decal colour options or perhaps let a company like slikgraphics take care of custom decals.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

If you read the warranty claims that SC had produced in their launch to what they are offering now, the tone has changed. Instead of over promising and under delivering, we have our "no questions asked" warranty in place and will cover rim damage for 60 months. We send out a new rim to the original customer and ensure they have the chance to get back on their bike as fast as we can. 
Our warranty does not cover building the new wheel, or any wear parts as these are not something we manufacture and are wear parts.

We feal this is a very fair deal and shows we are invested into our customers interests and want them to know we have their back once they buy our products. We have not waivered on this and will continue to ensure it is the case when one of our brothers has an issue.

Cheers



rideit said:


> Any thoughts on offering a warranty to match Santa Cruz'?


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

how tf does the 27.5 set weight 1800 grams?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

FastBanana said:


> how tf does the 27.5 set weight 1800 grams?


480g per rim
64 sapim spokes and probably some brass nips
project 321 hubset - 175g f 275g r

seems pretty believable.....

The rims are not lightweight, but so far they appear to be durable - as a small startup they need durability on their side - they can not afford to have lots of warranty claims.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

I put my money where my mouth is. LBS is ordering two Agent 29 rims to build up


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

006_007 said:


> 480g per rim
> 64 sapim spokes and probably some brass nips
> project 321 hubset - 175g f 275g r
> 
> ...


durability is great. I guess for the price, the value is there. I guess I'm spoiled by ENVE, E13, and Rovals.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

FastBanana said:


> durability is great. I guess for the price, the value is there. I guess I'm spoiled by ENVE, E13, and Rovals.


I know the weight for some is a hard one to swallow. But The Agent is not your typical rim made for all mountain trail riding. It is designed to be the toughest Enduro rim on the market bar none. We have added our Outlier DH rim to the fold and are now in the midst of testing and perfecting our lighter weight rims that will be ready spring of 2018.

We want to make sure that all of our products hit the market without any possible hick-ups. They all have to be tested and ensure that we have achieved our level of quality. This takes time, and we needed to make choices on which one we should start with. The Agent line was our initial section to hit the market with to prove Carbon is a great choice for strength and that you can engineer in ride characteristics that make the wheel better than anything else on the market.

This next round of rims is testing very well, and we are shaving some serious grams to hit the lighter weights. If you laced The Agents with some lighter spokes, you can lose serious grams there and get them into the 1725g range as a wheel. Our target with the next rim is to have a 1575-1625g wheelset out of the box.


----------



## tatchle1 (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm pretty stoked about We Are One wheels! The impact resistance claims and the warranty to back it up have sold me. The only company I know of that has a comparable warranty sells their rims at a price point that is unimaginable to me. I just put in an order today, so WAO wheels are soon to be seen in Southern Mississippi!


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

We wanted to share a quick little edit showing how one of our Agent carbon hoops are made. People often ask how much labor goes into a carbon rim, and we hope this shows just the layup process part of what goes on.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Placed an order for a pair of the Agent's with P321 earlier this week. Stoked to get on a good set of wheels. Some hand made in Canada wheels for my handmade bike. 

I've been running some light alloy rims that just have not been up to the task the last few seasons. In defense of the other rims they are squarely aimed at the light trail category and putting them through things like the Whistler EWS, North Shore, and the WBP was outside their intended use. 

Kinda bummed to read that the Conti tires don't play nice with hookless beads tubeless, I guess the set of Mountain King's I have coming will get tubes. Not a big deal as I have been running tubes again due to the amount of damage in the alloy rims. Hopefully Conti get's it sorted and makes changes to the bead.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

These wheels tick a lot of boxes for me. They look very promising and I am quite happy to support them. 
The one question I have is why are the P321 wheels almost $700 Cdn more than the Hope wheelset (at full price)? It seems a little high when the P321 hubs are only about $400 at the most more expensive than Hope.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

rugbyred said:


> These wheels tick a lot of boxes for me. They look very promising and I am quite happy to support them.
> The one question I have is why are the P321 wheels almost $700 Cdn more than the Hope wheelset (at full price)? It seems a little high when the P321 hubs are only about $400 at the most more expensive than Hope.


Stoked that we are ticking some boxes for you. The price gap between our products has everything to do with how we purchase our hubs. Hope is supplied in Canada at a great rate and we buy in Canadian dollars. P321 we do not buy as aggressively and we pay in USD, pay duties, and shipping. It all adds up. 
The P321 wheel price is very attractive if you compare it to others on the market as well.

I hope that helps explain the gap.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Totally makes sense from that explanation, just doesn’t make sense for my pocket book. I’ll need to put the four kids on rations and scrimp a little to save up. I’ll also need to figure out a way to hide some of the purchase price but asking for forgiveness is always easier than asking for permission!
I read somewhere (maybe this thread) that you offer a really good deal for your customers a hub swap program if they switch bikes and need boost hubs. Is that still true and is it for both brands of hubs?
Eric


----------



## shoopow (Oct 12, 2015)

I was going to wait until spring, But I just ordered a set because I couldn’t say no their Black Friday deal


----------



## babesquatch (Sep 1, 2016)

shoopow said:


> I was going to wait until spring, But I just ordered a set because I couldn't say no their Black Friday deal


^^ This. Very much didn't plan to pull the trigger just yet but now I'm really looking forward to riding my christmas gift to myself


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

rugbyred said:


> Totally makes sense from that explanation, just doesn't make sense for my pocket book. I'll need to put the four kids on rations and scrimp a little to save up. I'll also need to figure out a way to hide some of the purchase price but asking for forgiveness is always easier than asking for permission!
> I read somewhere (maybe this thread) that you offer a really good deal for your customers a hub swap program if they switch bikes and need boost hubs. Is that still true and is it for both brands of hubs?
> Eric


Make sure to take care of your family first Eric. I would hate to have you starve your children in order to get yourself some carbon wheels. 
We currently do not offer any kind of hub shell swap if you change your hub spec's form one bike to the next. I think there are some hub companies looking to offer this to their customers. As we are customers of the hub manufacturers much like you are...we would love for them to come up with a solution for this SKU nightmare all of us are currently involved in as well. Who knows...maybe one day soon we will have that control....says the little birdy


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for clearing up the hub info. I’d love to find where I read it. 
As for the family starving, the four of them are growing way to fast. Maybe is they ate a little less, they would slow down. My eldest has grown over and inch in the past 4 months. 
Looking forward to seeing what kind of hub you guys are going to produce. 
Eric


----------



## critterdesign (Jan 25, 2008)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> I know the weight for some is a hard one to swallow. But The Agent is not your typical rim made for all mountain trail riding. It is designed to be the toughest Enduro rim on the market bar none. We have added our Outlier DH rim to the fold and are now in the midst of testing and perfecting our lighter weight rims that will be ready spring of 2018.
> 
> We want to make sure that all of our products hit the market without any possible hick-ups. They all have to be tested and ensure that we have achieved our level of quality. This takes time, and we needed to make choices on which one we should start with. The Agent line was our initial section to hit the market with to prove Carbon is a great choice for strength and that you can engineer in ride characteristics that make the wheel better than anything else on the market.
> 
> This next round of rims is testing very well, and we are shaving some serious grams to hit the lighter weights. If you laced The Agents with some lighter spokes, you can lose serious grams there and get them into the 1725g range as a wheel. Our target with the next rim is to have a 1575-1625g wheelset out of the box.


I am excited to find out about the new lighter rims, lighter sounds better to me, the 1800g scares me away, as does the noise from a Hope or I9. I am interested in a more all mountain rim as opposed to a heavy Enduro rim. Also very interested in the Onxy hubs, I understand they are also working on a lighter version for their hubs as well. Hopefully everything will be available before spring.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

critterdesign said:


> I am excited to find out about the new lighter rims, lighter sounds better to me, the 1800g scares me away, as does the noise from a Hope or I9. I am interested in a more all mountain rim as opposed to a heavy Enduro rim. Also very interested in the Onxy hubs, I understand they are also working on a lighter version for their hubs as well. Hopefully, everything will be available before spring.


The Agent rim is our specific enduro rim that can be pushed to the extreme. With the right spoke package and hub set it can be light. We have laced them up 32 and 28 hole to DT240's and achieved low 1600g numbers. 
The new rim is right around the corner and is designed to be an AM/Trail rim. The weights will drop as will the internal width. Our expected target for the 27.5 is 390-400g and 29er 420-430g.

Currently, we have been testing our new 29er laced 32 hole and CXRay spokes at a wheelset weight of 1557g. The same set up on 27.5 is 1475g.

Cheers


----------



## MikeyOrange (Feb 25, 2005)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> The Agent rim is our specific enduro rim that can be pushed to the extreme. With the right spoke package and hub set it can be light. We have laced them up 32 and 28 hole to DT240's and achieved low 1600g numbers.
> The new rim is right around the corner and is designed to be an AM/Trail rim. The weights will drop as will the internal width. Our expected target for the 27.5 is 390-400g and 29er 420-430g.
> 
> Currently, we have been testing our new 29er laced 32 hole and CXRay spokes at a wheelset weight of 1557g. The same set up on 27.5 is 1475g.
> ...


I was looking to purchase a wheelset for a while and would be interested in some of those DT wheels... Or at a least CX-Ray spoke option and 28/32 hole option too... something like that popped up a few days ago with multiple unlisted colour options but was soon gone.


----------



## critterdesign (Jan 25, 2008)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> The Agent rim is our specific enduro rim that can be pushed to the extreme. With the right spoke package and hub set it can be light. We have laced them up 32 and 28 hole to DT240's and achieved low 1600g numbers.
> The new rim is right around the corner and is designed to be an AM/Trail rim. The weights will drop as will the internal width. Our expected target for the 27.5 is 390-400g and 29er 420-430g.
> 
> Currently, we have been testing our new 29er laced 32 hole and CXRay spokes at a wheelset weight of 1557g. The same set up on 27.5 is 1475g.
> ...


looking forward to the new Am/Trail rims, what is the Internal width going to be on these new rims?


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Yall clearly state on the website "WHAT YOU SEE IS PERFECTION AND THE HIGHEST QUALITY RIM ON THE MARKET"

What makes your rim better than rims that are twice the price?


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

FastBanana said:


> Yall clearly state on the website "WHAT YOU SEE IS PERFECTION AND THE HIGHEST QUALITY RIM ON THE MARKET"
> 
> What makes your rim better than rims that are twice the price?


For me the fact that they cost half as much!


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

MasterBaker said:


> For me the fact that they cost half as much!


It doesn't say "for the price"

It says the best.

I've owned Reynolds, Enve, Roval, and E13 carbon. Why are these better than those?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

FastBanana said:


> It doesn't say "for the price"
> 
> It says the best.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your question.

Why we are claiming our rim is the best carbon rim on the market is for many reasons. Our process allows for the most accurately made rim, with the highest degree of finish quality. If you have seen our rim in person, being that you have owned all of the listed rims above, you will notice this as the immediate difference.
Inside the layup, our process allows for perfectly placed layup schedules that do not rely on flowing materials into any part of our rim design. This process creates perfect replication and removes any doubt of inconsistencies from 1 rim to the next. 
All of our manufactured products are made in small batches and are only for us. We do not make rims for other companies or have our focus drift from 1 production run to another. All of our staff are dedicated to just manufacturing our products. This ensures high quality and consistency.
Also, our fiber is of the highest quality and is only available to the North American market. We had to sign miles of paperwork that allowed us to use our prepreg, and part of it was to guarantee we did not sell it to Asia. We worked with our fiber supplier and their engineers to produce the best case raw good for our production.

We make such claims because we have seen, experienced, and tested what is currently on the market and if there was a head to head test with anyone's comparable rim and wheel system, we feel we would win that bet. This is why be back our wheels with a 5-year warranty and aim to support our customers as lifelong supporters of what we do and offer the market.

Cheers

Dustin


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

The DH rim is coming soon right? 

I could use a set for my DH rig. Would be the perfect test bike for some new rims, as my other bikes are already decked out.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

FastBanana said:


> It doesn't say "for the price"
> 
> It says the best.
> 
> ...


This is a pretty loaded question and one that Dustin did a very good job at explaining. I'll add my $.02 about what I have seen and experienced in the industry as relating to carbon rims.

Most carbon rim manufacturing is done overseas, and for the most part, they do a pretty decent job. As long as companies are willing to put in the time, money and effort to make several QC trips to China and Taiwan every year, they will likely have a product that turns out well. On that point, its hard to keep your eyes on the product 100% of the time if you live in the US or Canada and have rims made halfway around the world, which leaves room for error and problems.

The one thing that sets the WR1 rims apart from the rest is them being able to have their eyes on the product 100% of the time from start to finish. Every single one of their rims is made in-house in Canada by actual Canadians! If there is a problem that is identified, it can be immediately identified and removed from the lot. There is no waiting for the container to ship from China or finding QC issues once you open up the shipping container.

The one thing that Dustin didn't mention was that him and the rest of the crew at WR1 absolutely rip! I would wager a guess that they are harder on wheels and faster than anyone you ride with or know. These guys built a product that can survive them. I know that if these rims can survive the WR1 crew, I know that they will survive for my customers.

The 5 year warranty doesn't hurt either


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

dustyduke22 said:


> This is a pretty loaded question and one that Dustin did a very good job at explaining. I'll add my $.02 about what I have seen and experienced in the industry as relating to carbon rims.
> 
> Most carbon rim manufacturing is done overseas, and for the most part, they do a pretty decent job. As long as companies are willing to put in the time, money and effort to make several QC trips to China and Taiwan every year, they will likely have a product that turns out well. On that point, its hard to keep your eyes on the product 100% of the time if you live in the US or Canada and have rims made halfway around the world, which leaves room for error and problems.
> 
> ...


Well put. It is a bit of a loaded question, but, I feel when you claim to be the best, with no exceptions, you'd better be willing to back it up.

I appreciate that its made by rippers. I'm not the most gnarly guy I know (I know some fast M'Fers), but I have the worst reputation with wheels, at 200lb and run my suspension hard and high, I have a tendency to bust wheels.

Definitely need a set. My favorite wheel is the Enves (even though I broke one) because the finish is gorgeous, and the wheel is crazy stiff. I hope these are even better.

Any preference for nipples on these? Alloy, brass?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

FastBanana said:


> Well put. It is a bit of a loaded question, but, I feel when you claim to be the best, with no exceptions, you'd better be willing to back it up.
> 
> I appreciate that its made by rippers. I'm not the most gnarly guy I know (I know some fast M'Fers), but I have the worst reputation with wheels, at 200lb and run my suspension hard and high, I have a tendency to bust wheels.
> 
> ...


I prefer either Lilly Precision alloy nips or the double square from Sapim. If you want flashy colors, the Lilly nips are King! Plus, they are 7075 alloy which makes them extremely strong and corrosion resistant

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dustyduke22 said:


> I prefer either Lilly Precision alloy nips or the double square from Sapim. If you want flashy colors, the Lilly nips are King! Plus, they are 7075 alloy which makes them extremely strong and corrosion resistant
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


Where do you find Lilly nipples?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> Where do you find Lilly nipples?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Call Jason Lilly directly. He mainly deals with wholesale accounts and wheel builders, but I am sure he would help you out.

619.667.4039

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

dustyduke22 said:


> Call Jason Lilly directly. He mainly deals with wholesale accounts and wheel builders, but I am sure he would help you out.
> 
> 619.667.4039
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


I've heard this from another builder also. Good tip on the contact info, I've seen photos, amazing colors.

Tend to prefer black nips lately sadly. Big fan of DTs squorx nipples. Great when your spokes are a tad long, and faster to tension up imo

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

FastBanana said:


> I've heard this from another builder also. Good tip on the contact info, I've seen photos, amazing colors.
> 
> Tend to prefer black nips lately sadly. Big fan of DTs squorx nipples. Great when your spokes are a tad long, and faster to tension up imo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


We find that the Sapim or DT Squorx to be a superior nipple for our builds as well. The additional conical head shape perfectly seats the nipple in and allows the articulation of the nipple a bit better than a standard nipple as well.

As for the DH rim....it is ready to roll. Shoot me an email if you are keen to get a set in advance of the product launch.

[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

would love to, but it'll have to wait. working on buying a house this month $$$$$


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

FastBanana said:


> would love to, but it'll have to wait. working on buying a house this month $$$$$


EEEEK!!!! I hope it all works out for you! Let us know when the house warming party is!


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

I used DT Squarox nipples with Sapix blades on my A29s


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

InertiaMan said:


> Is this professionalism? Or a bike industry code of silence?
> 
> The marketplace is full of direct comparisons between competitors. The bike industry, less so. Essentially, you are telling your potential customers that it is more important that you not create friction with your competitors than to be transparent and data-showing with your customers.
> 
> ...


How many companies do that?
Can you show me a comparison from the manufacturer of your frame to other frames? Or any other component on the bike?


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

Fresh from the Wheel Lab...

We Are One Agent 27.5" w/custom, color matched decals from Vidiom Graphics 
Onyx Boost hubs
Wheelsmith DB14 spokes
Sapim DS alloy nipples


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Dang!!! Cannot wait to see the build complete!!!

Please forward some photos when you have it all done. [email protected]

Cheers and welcome to The Movement



carbine_275 said:


> Fresh from the Wheel Lab...
> 
> We Are One Agent 27.5" w/custom, color matched decals from Vidiom Graphics
> Onyx Boost hubs
> ...


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> Dang!!! Cannot wait to see the build complete!!!
> 
> Please forward some photos when you have it all done. [email protected]
> 
> Cheers and welcome to The Movement


Thanks!!!
I'll make sure to send photos of the completed build.
The frame is an Ibis HD3 in 'Green Machine', with Chromag cockpit components, DVO & MRP suspension, Hope Brakes, & SRAM drivetrain.


----------



## verrocchio100 (Jan 20, 2004)

WR1, any release date or for that matter, a lighter version of the 29er Agent?


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

We have been in pre-production of our new XC/AM rim and will be releasing it here shortly. It is a 27mm internal rim with a 33mm external width. They come in both 27.5 and 29 and the weights are 400g for the 27.5 and 420g for the 29.

We will have some new hub options that will be announced as well.

Cheers

Dustin



verrocchio100 said:


> WR1, any release date or for that matter, a lighter version of the 29er Agent?


----------



## shoopow (Oct 12, 2015)

I noticed on the WR1 website, the warranty was upgraded to a lifetime no questions presumably to match SCs warranty. Awesome! 

I wonder if this retroactive to current owners. 

Also, i9, Onyx, DT and King hub options have shown up for the Agent. Also,Insider and Outlier splash pages are now up. 

Exciting times for WR1!

I wish I could ride my set, but the Southern Alberta winter allows only me to admire the finish until I can drive out to Vancouver in March.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Anything coming with internal width in the 33-35 mm range ?


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

shoopow said:


> I noticed on the WR1 website, the warranty was upgraded to a lifetime no questions presumably to match SCs warranty. Awesome!
> 
> I wonder if this retroactive to current owners.
> 
> ...


Cheers for posting this. We've been working hard on the additions to our lineup. Through our testing, we were having some great gains and are confident we can offer the lifetime warranty. The new rims and wheels are live.

We've added a whole host of popular hub offerings, new decal designs, and two new rims.

Look for our press release here shortly. In the meantime, I am happy to chat about the new rims if anyone has questions.

Cheers

Dustin


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

TheBaldBlur said:


> Anything coming with internal width in the 33-35 mm range ?


We are working on a wider format rim. We've been riding 27.5 plus tires on the 30mm Agent in 2.8 and are happy with the performance and tire profile it gives. We found that the thinner cases are causing some rollover and this spurred us to get rolling on the plus rim. We are currently in R&D and have some unique plans for this rim. Target width will be 35-37mm we think.

Stay tuned.


----------



## elcap23 (Sep 14, 2011)

Just picked up a set of Agents with Hopes for my Yeti Sb5.5. Replacing DT E1900. 

I have one ride up here in Tahoe and so far and it's a huge upgrade:

--substantially lighter feeling bike (haven't weighed yet, and probably won't)
--snappier accelaration
--Hope hubs are a big upgrade over my OEM hubs
--Wider rim profile for better traction 

I have Minions mounted up front and rear (DHF's) with a 2.5 in the front and a 2.3 in the rear. I'll update with some pics when the sun warms things up a bit. Nothing flashy with colors though...pretty stealth.

FYI--The Backcountry in Truckee has a couple sets of We Are Ones for Demo...Great shop to work with.


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> Dang!!! Cannot wait to see the build complete!!!
> 
> Please forward some photos when you have it all done. [email protected]
> 
> Cheers and welcome to The Movement


Dustin,
Here's a few teaser shots...









Will follow up with the full set via email.
-LC


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Beauty.

Need to see a full profile shot!!

Yeeewa


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

carbine_275 said:


> Dustin,
> Here's a few teaser shots...
> 
> 
> ...


mixy matching tires. hows the purgatory?


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

FastBanana said:


> mixy matching tires. hows the purgatory?


I haven't had a chance to try out this combo on the trails yet, but I'm hoping that it matches my experience with the Purgatory on other bikes. I've got the same combo on my Django 29er, and it works for me there, so I expect more of the same with the HD3.


----------



## ryjay (May 22, 2016)

After what seemed like forever (2 weeks) I got something in the mail today and wasted no time getting them set up.


----------



## monts (May 24, 2011)

ryjay said:


> After what seemed like forever (2 weeks) I got something in the mail today and wasted no time getting them set up.
> 
> View attachment 1189710
> 
> ...


I just got a set too! Got one short ride in on them as the weather is crap. 
Seriously one of the easiest tubeless setups I've ever done. 2.5 WT Minions went on tool free.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Too scared to run carbon....only weigh 120lbs. ride a 26er with Rohloff....multiple dings in rear rims. Wide rims seem to be the worst.....


----------



## jasec79 (Jun 9, 2016)

ladljon said:


> Too scared to run carbon....only weigh 120lbs. ride a 26er with Rohloff....multiple dings in rear rims. Wide rims seem to be the worst.....


So I have to ask..is this a joke? Apologies if not. I'm 190-195 (down from 220ish). Been riding wer1 agents for ~ 6 months and never have I been 'scared'. Dings, scratches-sure...kinda comes with the territory. But they're awesome. Gnarly descents =  Went with rims only and laced them to hope pro 4 hubs and Sapim race spokes. First MTB carbon wheelset, but pleased to say the least.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

No joke...when I went to 2.1 and 2.4 tires running the same 18-22psi, started dinging rims bad. Went with 35mm wide rims, got worst. Back to 1.7 tires...all better.


----------



## cadoretteboat (Aug 27, 2011)

ladljon said:


> No joke...when I went to 2.1 and 2.4 tires running the same 18-22psi, started dinging rims bad. Went with 35mm wide rims, got worst. Back to 1.7 tires...all better.


This one is a better joke.


----------



## monts (May 24, 2011)

jasec79 said:


> So I have to ask..is this a joke?


I kinda wondered the same thing.... then I just moved on :thumbsup:


----------



## fedfox (Aug 22, 2017)

hi every one,

Does anyone have ridden santa cruz reserve wheels? i cant decide between the agent and the reserve! i have riden enve m60 and i like how they feel but the exaggerated price and no life time warranty makes them a no no. any help will be appreciated, thanks 

Fedfox


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm planning my next build (Knolly Fugitive LT) and your rims are on my short list of considerations. For me, the Insiders' internal width seems just fine, but I'm worried about strength compared to the Agent. I am not a super fast enduro racer and I am not a big huckster, just a guy in his mid 30s that likes to go pretty fast, take some drops and little jumps here and there and not worry about breaking his rims. I'm 200lbs geared up, and I ride some very rocky trails, but with reasonable tire pressure. So, how strong is the Insider compared to the Agent?

I looked for this info on the website, but didn't see it - please just point it out if it is there!


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

inonjoey said:


> I'm planning my next build (Knolly Fugitive LT) and your rims are on my short list of considerations. For me, the Insiders' internal width seems just fine, but I'm worried about strength compared to the Agent. I am not a super fast enduro racer and I am not a big huckster, just a guy in his mid 30s that likes to go pretty fast, take some drops and little jumps here and there and not worry about breaking his rims. I'm 200lbs geared up, and I ride some very rocky trails, but with reasonable tire pressure. So, how strong is the Insider compared to the Agent?
> 
> I looked for this info on the website, but didn't see it - please just point it out if it is there!


Thanks for the consideration for your next wheel choice. We have designed The Insider to be an XC/AM/Trail (and all the other segments that are below enduro  ugh.....
That being said, the classification was not because of strength, it was because of tire size due to the 27mm rim width. 
If you were to take into consideration the overall weight reduction of The Insider and the impact strength it takes, it is actually on par with The Agent. There is a 13% reduction in radial stiffness with The Insider and almost equal drop in lateral stiffness as well. 
I would not shy away from the overall strength of The Insider at all. We have all put this rim through the paces here and are very happy with the way it has performed. I am confident you will find it will perform very well for your needs.

Cheers

Dustin


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> Thanks for the consideration for your next wheel choice. We have designed The Insider to be an XC/AM/Trail (and all the other segments that are below enduro  ugh.....
> That being said, the classification was not because of strength, it was because of tire size due to the 27mm rim width.
> If you were to take into consideration the overall weight reduction of The Insider and the impact strength it takes, it is actually on par with The Agent. There is a 13% reduction in radial stiffness with The Insider and almost equal drop in lateral stiffness as well.
> I would not shy away from the overall strength of The Insider at all. We have all put this rim through the paces here and are very happy with the way it has performed. I am confident you will find it will perform very well for your needs.
> ...


Thanks for the reply - exactly the information I was looking for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

fedfox said:


> hi every one,
> 
> Does anyone have ridden santa cruz reserve wheels? i cant decide between the agent and the reserve! i have riden enve m60 and i like how they feel but the exaggerated price and no life time warranty makes them a no no. any help will be appreciated, thanks
> 
> Fedfox


I have some Reserve 30s on my Wreckoning, and love them. Currently based whats available and warranties, I'd only get the reserves or these WR1s.



WeAreOne_Composites said:


> Thanks for the consideration for your next wheel choice. We have designed The Insider to be an XC/AM/Trail (and all the other segments that are below enduro  ugh.....
> That being said, the classification was not because of strength, it was because of tire size due to the 27mm rim width.
> If you were to take into consideration the overall weight reduction of The Insider and the impact strength it takes, it is actually on par with The Agent. There is a 13% reduction in radial stiffness with The Insider and almost equal drop in lateral stiffness as well.
> I would not shy away from the overall strength of The Insider at all. We have all put this rim through the paces here and are very happy with the way it has performed. I am confident you will find it will perform very well for your needs.
> ...


That's also a question I had been meaning to ask, and thanks for the explanation. I probably would have considered the Agents had I known more about your brand before I purchased the ones referenced above. I'm definitely interested in an Insider/240 set for my xc/trail bike. Now I just gotta find some cash (or a coupon code  ).


----------



## chops-bike (Apr 20, 2006)

Great product built by amazing people. Service after sale is the best I’ve ever dealt with. Buy these suport the people not the man.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

grrrah said:


> I have some Reserve 30s on my Wreckoning, and love them. Currently based whats available and warranties, I'd only get the reserves or these WR1s.
> 
> That's also a question I had been meaning to ask, and thanks for the explanation. I probably would have considered the Agents had I known more about your brand before I purchased the ones referenced above. I'm definitely interested in an Insider/240 set for my xc/trail bike. Now I just gotta find some cash (or a coupon code  ).


Thanks for the consideration and we are happy to know we are on your radar. We are growing slowly and ensuring quality and customer service remain top notch. Feel free to reach out when you have any questions or are ready for those Insider wheels. I will be sure to take care of you.

Cheers

Dustin


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

chops-bike said:


> Great product built by amazing people. Service after sale is the best I've ever dealt with. Buy these suport the people not the man.


Stoked to hear we hit the mark. We aim high and try our best to keep working hard, and customers stoked.

I'll let the crew know how happy you are. They always enjoy hearing positive vibes.

Cheers

Dustin


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

The lifetime warranty definitely was the tipping point for me. Now if I can just find $1300 in my couch cushions....

Seriously though...a set of your wheels will be my next big bike related purchase.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Nubster said:


> The lifetime warranty definitely was the tipping point for me. Now if I can just find $1300 in my couch cushions....
> 
> Seriously though...a set of your wheels will be my next big bike related purchase.


We'll be here when you are ready!


----------



## Truckeemtb (Dec 10, 2006)

Well, I bit the bullet and ordered up some Insider wheels last Sat with 240 hubs and 36T engagement. I have yet to see a review or any feedback on the Insider so I appear to be one of the first. I did call before ordering and was impressed with the customer service. If the wheels are as good as the phone skills they will be great! Hopefully they will be coming soon. LMK if you want any feedback. I am pushing it a little by mounting they up to some 2.6 tires. With a 27mm internal it may be interesting. I really wanted something in the 1,500 g weight and these fit the bill. More to follow once they are received and ridden. Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## monts (May 24, 2011)

Just to piggyback on this thread, rode my Agents hard this past month. Got one pretty gnarly enduro race in on them as well. Definitely took a few hard hits to say the least. Threw them in the stand this week and they are straight as an arrow, no need to true anything!


----------



## ohmygato (Mar 8, 2011)

Truckeemtb said:


> Well, I bit the bullet and ordered up some Insider wheels last Sat with 240 hubs and 36T engagement. I have yet to see a review or any feedback on the Insider so I appear to be one of the first. I did call before ordering and was impressed with the customer service. If the wheels are as good as the phone skills they will be great! Hopefully they will be coming soon. LMK if you want any feedback. I am pushing it a little by mounting they up to some 2.6 tires. With a 27mm internal it may be interesting. I really wanted something in the 1,500 g weight and these fit the bill. More to follow once they are received and ridden. Fingers and toes crossed.


I've got about 200 hard miles on my Insiders so far including one tough race and they are doing great. I have the 240 hubs and cx-ray spokes and 2.35 tires. I am happy so far. I agree their customer service is top notch.


----------



## Truckeemtb (Dec 10, 2006)

How do you think they will work with 2.6 tires? Worst case I keep the stock heavy 35mm internals on the Mach 5.5 I ordered and run some 2.35 / 2.4 HR2 and DHF's on the WR1 setup.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Interested in seeing the review from TruckeeMTB as well. If he rides and lives in truckee then he is in my backyard and I will be considering these for my 40th bday build next year. $450/ea is a tough pill to swallow but if the CS and warranty and ride are what everyone states then I am happy to find the money.


----------



## Truckeemtb (Dec 10, 2006)

gregnash said:


> Interested in seeing the review from TruckeeMTB as well. If he rides and lives in truckee then he is in my backyard and I will be considering these for my 40th bday build next year. $450/ea is a tough pill to swallow but if the CS and warranty and ride are what everyone states then I am happy to find the money.


Will let you know soon, new bike and wheels should be here by next week if everything goes according to plan (which it rarely does). Trails are already dry and still covered in snow. Been riding daily. Will do a semi full report. I have ridden a number of Enve's, Roval's, Reynolds and others. All were OK but some just didn't wow me (for the money).


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Truckeemtb said:


> Will let you know soon, new bike and wheels should be here by next week if everything goes according to plan (which it rarely does). Trails are already dry and still covered in snow. Been riding daily. Will do a semi full report. I have ridden a number of Enve's, Roval's, Reynolds and others. All were OK but some just didn't wow me (for the money).


Thanks dude much appreciated. May have to hook up with you at some point for a ride as I am a person that likes to see things first hand if I can. Trails in Carson are completely dry and awesome right now, so if you have a hankering take the hour trip into town, sample the trails, local beers and food! Hit me up if you want some company as my house is literally 2 miles from Ash Canyon Trail Head.


----------



## ohmygato (Mar 8, 2011)

Truckeemtb said:


> How do you think they will work with 2.6 tires? Worst case I keep the stock heavy 35mm internals on the Mach 5.5 I ordered and run some 2.35 / 2.4 HR2 and DHF's on the WR1 setup.


I don't have a great answer for you on that as I have never even used anything bigger than a 2.4. I am using a 2.35 now and I think you could go a tad bigger, so a 2.6 would probably work. I would ask Dustin (founder I think) what he thinks and go with his recommendation. He seemed to be very knowledgeable about this kind of stuff and I trust his opinion a lot more than my own. Heck I bet they have even tested your exact tire combination or something very similar to it already.


----------



## Truckeemtb (Dec 10, 2006)

Would love to sync up with ya, always up for riding. Never actually ridden Ash Canyon is soooooo far away, probably a whole hour! Heaps of trails up here. Waiting on rims and new bike.


----------



## KoolGrandWizardLuke (Dec 23, 2017)

Hello WeAreOne. Do you have any plans to make molded plastic/rubber rim strips for your rims to seal the rim and replace the need for rim tape? Similar to what Enve uses on their M7 series rims.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Truckeemtb said:


> Would love to sync up with ya, always up for riding. Never actually ridden Ash Canyon is soooooo far away, probably a whole hour! Heaps of trails up here. Waiting on rims and new bike.


It's all about the riding dude! Worth it to take a trip and try something different, you have a lot more locally than I do, so definitely easier for you to stick there. All good, hit me up if you change your mind, will even invite my buddy that used to be a Truckee-ite.


----------



## wooly88 (Sep 1, 2009)

I've got some Insiders too. Have about 100 miles on them so far. I've had Derby, Nox and Enve rims and the WR1's are comparable in quality (or better) in every way. Have mine laced to P321 quiet hubs with Sapim Race spokes. Stiff in the way you'd want but not overly so. Great product guys!


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

KoolGrandWizardLuke said:


> Hello WeAreOne. Do you have any plans to make molded plastic/rubber rim strips for your rims to seal the rim and replace the need for rim tape? Similar to what Enve uses on their M7 series rims.


This is a great idea, and we would love to solve the problem of tubeless tape. We are continuing our development on bettering this with a unique solution. We have not come to an answer yet, but it is in the works.


----------



## Truckeemtb (Dec 10, 2006)

Well it was a good day for me, my Mach 5.5 got built up and as soon as I got home from the shop my WR1 wheels showed up. They are pretty gorgeous and pretty light (Insiders) they are now mounted up tubeless and think they will be fine with the 2.6 tires. Easy to get the bead to seal. Keeping the stock 35mm internal wheels as a backup and just in case they don't work well with this tire size. Also to sell with the bike when I sell the bike and keep the WR1's. The rim tape was nice, valves, stickers etc. My only issue and it's likely my fault is that the 240's were 6 bolt not center lock. I don't see a place on the website to specify. So I bit another bullet and bought some new rotors. Any, it's raining here but will take a quick ride and test everything out.


----------



## Truckeemtb (Dec 10, 2006)

So quick rip on the new bike with new wheels. Hard to judge since everything is new. That being said the Insider's seem to feel good and snappy, not too stiff and didn't feel roll or have any issues with running the 2.6 rubber. I like the mostly quiet 240's over the I9's. Granted I have had 240's on 3 other bikes so it's personal preference. 36t engagement is perfect but it's also what I am used to. Will update with more riding.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Truckeemtb said:


> So quick rip on the new bike with new wheels. Hard to judge since everything is new. That being said the Insider's seem to feel good and snappy, not too stiff and didn't feel roll or have any issues with running the 2.6 rubber. I like the mostly quiet 240's over the I9's. Granted I have had 240's on 3 other bikes so it's personal preference. 36t engagement is perfect but it's also what I am used to. Will update with more riding.


Sweet! Post up some pics of the new whip and wheels. Hoping to get a bit of a dry spell down here tonight so I can get out on the bike, crashed on Monday in Chico and so gave myself a couple days to recuperate but body is still pretty sore. I am so rough on my bikes I always shy away from carbon, already had two friends that I bike with on a regular basis crack their carbon rims here in Carson. One is a no go failure, the other he is riding out until it has a catastrophic failure as the crack started small but expands a little each ride.


----------



## Truckeemtb (Dec 10, 2006)

It's been raining here but the dirt is perfect. 2 rides in 2 days of ownership, will ride again today or tomorrow and this weekend. 2nd ride I was feeling for comfortable with the bike. I feel it rails the corners weeks and has enough internal width to support the 2.6 tires with the Insider 27 internals. Going to do a demo soon with my friend that just got a Mach 5.5 with the Reynolds wheels 35 internal. Some bike and tire setup so it should be interesting. I will throw some calipers on as well. With the Insider's the 2.6 Maxxis DHF up front comes out to about 2.55 inches and the rear Recons at 2.5. It's hard to say if this is due to the narrower internal rim or just tire sizing. This is at 22 psi in the front and 20 in the back. I have heard the Recons are smaller than 2.6 on all rims.


----------



## willydb (Dec 8, 2016)

gregnash said:


> Sweet! Post up some pics of the new whip and wheels. Hoping to get a bit of a dry spell down here tonight so I can get out on the bike, crashed on Monday in Chico and so gave myself a couple days to recuperate but body is still pretty sore. I am so rough on my bikes I always shy away from carbon, already had two friends that I bike with on a regular basis crack their carbon rims here in Carson. One is a no go failure, the other he is riding out until it has a catastrophic failure as the crack started small but expands a little each ride.


What rims are you're friends riding?
actually I hear and see similar results from carbon rims all the time here in Colorado. 
I remain confident that we are dealing with the best product and most importantly the best customer service in the industry.
we will let you know how they ride when I receive mine and can test.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Truckeemtb said:


> It's been raining here but the dirt is perfect. 2 rides in 2 days of ownership, will ride again today or tomorrow and this weekend. 2nd ride I was feeling for comfortable with the bike. I feel it rails the corners weeks and has enough internal width to support the 2.6 tires with the Insider 27 internals. Going to do a demo soon with my friend that just got a Mach 5.5 with the Reynolds wheels 35 internal. Some bike and tire setup so it should be interesting. I will throw some calipers on as well. With the Insider's the 2.6 Maxxis DHF up front comes out to about 2.55 inches and the rear Recons at 2.5. It's hard to say if this is due to the narrower internal rim or just tire sizing. This is at 22 psi in the front and 20 in the back. I have heard the Recons are smaller than 2.6 on all rims.


Great to hear you are testing the 2.6 tires on The Insider. I am personally giving the 2.8 Minion DHF a go on the same rim. We are weighing in our decision to build a plus rim...and at this point I am not convinced that you need a 35-45mm wide rim to take advantage of the plus format. 
I have been running 22psi, a tad higher than standard set up for a plus. But the volume is lower, so it feels VERY similar IMO. The profile is nice and round with aggressive side knobs that stick past the case of the tire, so you can be aggressive and lean in on the tires with huge confidence. No flat or square profile which creates a bunch of drag. 
I am having a blast on this setup. We use to run Michelin when I raced for Giant and loved the 2.8 front tire back then. It brings back that exhilarating ride just like back in the day. Loving it!!!

Cheers

Dustin


----------



## Truckeemtb (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't have a definitive answer at this time if a 2.6 on the Insider is perfect. It feels good and I think it's working well. Right now it's been raining so traction is amazing on anything with 2 wheels. Over the weekend I rode 2 days on my soon to be wife's Yeti SB5C with 2.3 Maxxis DHF and 2.4 HR2 (regardless of what the numbers say these tires are basically the same width). So I now have 3 days on the Insiders with my new Pivot 5.5 with 2.6 tires and I still feel like I can rail the turns with confidence. I can say they have more traction and volume (obviously). My gut is that it's right on the borderline. I am not convinced that you need a 35mm internal for 2.6's. I did try this with a friends Mach 5.5 with the Reynolds and I didn't notice an apparent difference. T I know a 30 internal works well and am reasonably confident the 27mm of the Insiders are sufficient. I was going back and forth between the Agents and Insiders and was willing to take a little risk and give it a go. At the end of the day I was lazy. I should of taken a few laps on the stock wheels with 35 mm then switched them over to the Insiders for a few laps with the same bike and same tires. I can say the Insiders are light, well built and look great.


----------



## Truckeemtb (Dec 10, 2006)

Dustin I think I am now at one with the WR1 and after today's ride I can say I am super happy with the Insider's on 2.6 rubber. Did a trail with some smaller pops, jumps and gaps. Wheels felt perfect. Will be switched out the Rekon once it gets dry here. It rolls well but pretty mediocre in the dry and that's all summer here. Lastly I think my initial uncertainty was not due to the tire and wheels but rather the Fox 36 160 Factory fork. I weight about 145 and was not getting travel or small bump compliance. I originally thought it might of been the wheels. I took out the spacer and aired the fork well below recommended settings. I was ready to sell the fork yesterday. Today I am happy. Getting 5" on the pops, gaps and smaller jumps. I over-jumped one gap pretty good and got close to bottoming out so it's right where I want it. So stoked on the combo and think it works well. Can't speak to 2.8's but sold with 2.6's.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Four rides in and all is good with my Agents. Tore a tire today while running lower than normal pressure (24.5psi, rear, DHR II 2.3). Plugged it and back at it. I’ll keep playing with pressure but I don’t think I’ll go any lower as I felt the tire squirm a little too much for my liking. 
I still can’t believe how quiet the “loud” P321 hubs are. I really need to focus to be able to hear them. 
I should be heading to Bromont for opening day tomorrow. They will get a good workout then. 
I’ll gladly repeat what many have already said, dealing with Dustin is a pleasure and I’m quite confident that if something were to happen to a rim, I’ll be taken care of. 
Eric


----------



## elcap23 (Sep 14, 2011)

I've been really enjoying my Agents on my SB5.5. I have DHF's front and rear (2.5 and 2.3). Running around 22 psi in pretty chunky terrain. So far so good. The hope hubs have been killer and much quieter than I thought they would be.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Came home to this yesterday.
IMG_2400 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
IMG_3674 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

Let me tell you these wheels are beautiful! I can't wait to put them on the bike tonight after work. I'm putting on a DHF 2.5WT in the front and an Aggressor 2.5WT Double Down on the rear.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

You guys have piqued my interest with your laid in North America rims, Dustin. 

I ride a rigid 29er on all sorts of trails, and replaced the rear rim a few years ago after I put a healthy dent in the WTB speed disc that came on the bike. I’m currently planning a wheel build to lighten the bike up a bit, and I’m exploring options. My question for you is this- do you think your wheels will stand up to the stresses of riding rigid?


----------



## ohmygato (Mar 8, 2011)

Sage of the Sage said:


> You guys have piqued my interest with your laid in North America rims, Dustin.
> 
> I ride a rigid 29er on all sorts of trails, and replaced the rear rim a few years ago after I put a healthy dent in the WTB speed disc that came on the bike. I'm currently planning a wheel build to lighten the bike up a bit, and I'm exploring options. My question for you is this- do you think your wheels will stand up to the stresses of riding rigid?


I ride a hard tail now and had ridden rigid for several years prior to that. I am on the Insiders now and personally wouldn't hesitate to ride them rigid. I would get Dustin's opinion on this though.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Sage of the Sage said:


> You guys have piqued my interest with your laid in North America rims, Dustin.
> 
> I ride a rigid 29er on all sorts of trails, and replaced the rear rim a few years ago after I put a healthy dent in the WTB speed disc that came on the bike. I'm currently planning a wheel build to lighten the bike up a bit, and I'm exploring options. My question for you is this- do you think your wheels will stand up to the stresses of riding rigid?


Simple answer is, for sure. We have a decent number of shredders riding hand-built wonders from Chromag and Sick all riding Agent 29's or 27.5's
I have a beauty Chromag Primer....yet to be assembled due to lack of time....but I will be riding the Insider 29 on that bike. 
You'll be surprised on the ride feel that The Insider has. It is very supple and a great fit for a hardtail that rides up and down.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Crudestmass (May 30, 2018)

Dustin,

I was hoping you could give me some adivce as to which wheel to order. I have been riding a Trek Rumblefish 29er for the last 6 years, but I have exceeded its capabilities, so I just purchased a 2018 Pivot Mach 6. I have several dings in the Bontrager alloy wheels that came with the Trek. I consider myself an advanced novice rider. I do not race. I love all kinds of trails, from rocky and rooty moto trails to nice flow trails. I am headed to Whistler for the first time next month. My riding weight is 180lbs. I was all set to order a pair of Agent wheels, but after reading this forum, I think the Insider would work as well. The Pivot Mach 6 comes with 2.5 inch tires, but can go up to 2.6. 

Any advice you could give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Also, what is the warranty process for Australian buyers? Any local agents?


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Crudestmass said:


> Dustin,
> 
> I was hoping you could give me some adivce as to which wheel to order. I have been riding a Trek Rumblefish 29er for the last 6 years, but I have exceeded its capabilities, so I just purchased a 2018 Pivot Mach 6. I have several dings in the Bontrager alloy wheels that came with the Trek. I consider myself an advanced novice rider. I do not race. I love all kinds of trails, from rocky and rooty moto trails to nice flow trails. I am headed to Whistler for the first time next month. My riding weight is 180lbs. I was all set to order a pair of Agent wheels, but after reading this forum, I think the Insider would work as well. The Pivot Mach 6 comes with 2.5 inch tires, but can go up to 2.6.
> 
> Any advice you could give me would be greatly appreciated.


Hey Crudestmass,

For a bike like the Mach 6 and all it is built to do, we would consider it the prime candidate for The Agent product line. If you plan to run a 2.5 - 2.6 tire and ride park days and more aggressive terrain, it would be my suggestion to stick with The Agent. It is a rim you can count on for this type of riding and a more mixed bag of tires.

We run a 2.3 - 2.8 on The Agent currently and find that the added beef of the 3.5mm rim lips give that protection for large impacts that might come from park riding and more rocky/rooty terrain.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

robmac48 said:


> Also, what is the warranty process for Australian buyers? Any local agents?


We currently do not have a agent in Aus. We are working on getting that set up for the 2019 season and once it is, it will allow for much faster and cheaper shipping solution. Currently we offer the same warranty, but the customer pays the shipping. So you will have to factor that in if you live in Aus at the moment.

Cheers


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

Does anyone have any comments on the WR1 rims as compared to Enve M60's (my current rims) in terms of ride quality? I've really enjoyed the M60's for the most part, but they are STIFF and end up feeling pretty harsh as longer rides go on. I've been thinking about trying WR1's instead of Enve's on my new ride (still not purchased yet). Any thoughts around ride quality would be great!


----------



## Truckeemtb (Dec 10, 2006)

Never owned Enve's but ridden them quite a few times on friends rides. I would agree they are too stiff, harsh and expensive for me. They seem to ping and zing. I have the WR1 Insiders, others may disagree but I would say they are pretty smooth, soft and forgiving. So this may be good or bad based on what you are looking for. I like but others may not. It could also partially be my combo of Insider with 2.6 tires. I suspect the Agents will be much stiffer feeling and feel changes a lot based on tire size combo. There are a few at our local shop that ride Agents and love them but I have not ridden them. I really wanted something lighter than the stock wheels on the M5.5. Build quality appears to be really good, setup was easy. One of the stickers is coming off and they are true after about 12 rides though I do need to check spoke tension.


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

Truckeemtb said:


> Never owned Enve's but ridden them quite a few times on friends rides. I would agree they are too stiff, harsh and expensive for me. They seem to ping and zing. I have the WR1 Insiders, others may disagree but I would say they are pretty smooth, soft and forgiving. So this may be good or bad based on what you are looking for. I like but others may not. It could also partially be my combo of Insider with 2.6 tires. I suspect the Agents will be much stiffer feeling and feel changes a lot based on tire size combo. There are a few at our local shop that ride Agents and love them but I have not ridden them. I really wanted something lighter than the stock wheels on the M5.5. Build quality appears to be really good, setup was easy. One of the stickers is coming off and they are true after about 12 rides though I do need to check spoke tension.


Thanks for the reply Truckeemtb! I'm in Reno, what shop is your local shop?


----------



## Truckeemtb (Dec 10, 2006)

Backcountry has a few employees on them. We have have a ton of shops here. LMK if you want to check out mine, I know Backcounty has a demo set of Agents.


----------



## flyninjasquirrel (Apr 27, 2018)

I will be upgrading the stock wheels on my SC 5010 soon and have narrowed my choices down to The Insider and Nox's Teocalli. Planning on going with a DT 240 hub. This might be a long shot but does anyone out there have any experience with both of these wheelsets and could provide a comparison?

My other questions is what would be the weight savings between Sapim Race and Cx-Ray spokes?

Thanks!


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> Great to hear you are testing the 2.6 tires on The Insider. I am personally giving the 2.8 Minion DHF a go on the same rim. We are weighing in our decision to build a plus rim...and at this point I am not convinced that you need a 35-45mm wide rim to take advantage of the plus format.
> I have been running 22psi, a tad higher than standard set up for a plus. But the volume is lower, so it feels VERY similar IMO. The profile is nice and round with aggressive side knobs that stick past the case of the tire, so you can be aggressive and lean in on the tires with huge confidence. No flat or square profile which creates a bunch of drag.
> I am having a blast on this setup. We use to run Michelin when I raced for Giant and loved the 2.8 front tire back then. It brings back that exhilarating ride just like back in the day. Loving it!!!
> 
> ...


I have been running a comparable setup with the SC Reserve wheels/ DHF & agree with you on all points. A great setup for the chunk we have here in western colorado.


----------



## fedfox (Aug 22, 2017)

flyninjasquirrel said:


> I will be upgrading the stock wheels on my SC 5010 soon and have narrowed my choices down to The Insider and Nox's Teocalli. Planning on going with a DT 240 hub. This might be a long shot but does anyone out there have any experience with both of these wheelsets and could provide a comparison?
> 
> My other questions is what would be the weight savings between Sapim Race and Cx-Ray spokes?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

I Do not have experience with Nox's Teocalli, however i do have a set of insiders on my 2018 Nomad and they are exquisite ( I do about 70% trail/enduro and 30 park). They are set up with I9 hubs with Cx-Ray spokes, beautiful wheels gotten complement from LBS's, the quality is top notch the raw inside of the rim is gorgeous (wish that was the outside of the rim). I am running a 2.5 DHF in the front and a 2.3 aggressor in the back both with huck norris inserts.

The wheel is stiff enough and damps some vibration, i was concert about the strength of the wheel for the bike park but after communicating with Dustin Adams from WR1 i was convince that they can that a beating (That is what he rides, and i am sure he can beat that wheel a lot worse than me). I have taken the wheels to my local bike park Mountain creek which has some pretty ferocious rock gardens and it as perform wonderful. I feel i can turn better and ride faster, the engagement on the I9 is superb, i am crushing climbs that made me suffer before. Their new life time warranty and customer service is great. I believe your 5010 will be wonderful with the insiders, that is what i will do.

Sincerely,

Fed


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

fedfox said:


> Hi,
> 
> I Do not have experience with Nox's Teocalli, however i do have a set of insiders on my 2018 Nomad and they are exquisite ( I do about 70% trail/enduro and 30 park). They are set up with I9 hubs with Cx-Ray spokes, beautiful wheels gotten complement from LBS's, the quality is top notch the raw inside of the rim is gorgeous (wish that was the outside of the rim). I am running a 2.5 DHF in the front and a 2.3 aggressor in the back both with huck norris inserts.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure I saw you out there at creek on them. Looks sick in person

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fedfox (Aug 22, 2017)

Thank you fastbanana


----------



## Crudestmass (May 30, 2018)

Just installed my Agent 27.5 wheels with Onyx hubs. I cant wait to ride them tomorrow.


----------



## Truckeemtb (Dec 10, 2006)

Truckeemtb said:


> Dustin I think I am now at one with the WR1 and after today's ride I can say I am super happy with the Insider's on 2.6 rubber. Did a trail with some smaller pops, jumps and gaps. Wheels felt perfect. Will be switched out the Rekon once it gets dry here. It rolls well but pretty mediocre in the dry and that's all summer here. Lastly I think my initial uncertainty was not due to the tire and wheels but rather the Fox 36 160 Factory fork. I weight about 145 and was not getting travel or small bump compliance. I originally thought it might of been the wheels. I took out the spacer and aired the fork well below recommended settings. I was ready to sell the fork yesterday. Today I am happy. Getting 5" on the pops, gaps and smaller jumps. I over-jumped one gap pretty good and got close to bottoming out so it's right where I want it. So stoked on the combo and think it works well. Can't speak to 2.8's but sold with 2.6's.


Update. So the Insider with 2.6 tires works well only with certain 2.6 tires. I have found the Maxxis DHF 2.6 gives it too round a profile, the 2.6 has pretty large gaps between the center and cornering knobbies creating a gap or dead spot. So on slower technical trails it works well, on faster flatter turns it can wash pretty easily unless you are fully committed and leaned over. I switched to a 2.5 DHF on front and a DHR2 on the back and it's much much better. Knobs are squared up a little more and can rail better on loose over hard and are much more predictable with less wash in certain circumstances. It feels more precise and less floaty and more locked in. Measuring the width of the tires with calipers the 2.5 vs 2.6 is only a few mm different on 27 internals. Ironically my friends 2.8 tires on 29 internals are only a few mm bigger than the 2.6. The 2.8's are not even close to 2.8, the 2.5's measure out to 2.51. The bottom line after about 30 rides, I love the Insiders but you will have to experiment with rubber if you wheels are not 30-35 or so to find the happy spot. I am going to throw the 2.6's on the stock 35 internal wheels to experiment. Anyway, the 2.5 DHF and 2.4 DHR2 works well here in the dry loose over hard, seems to roll better, hook up well for climbing and goes down more precisely without washing in the high speed flatter corners. The 2.5 cornering knobs are closer together and I think this makes the difference. Just my 2 cents, your results may vary. I have a Butcher 2.6 that looks like it will work but haven't tried it since I am now happy with current configuration.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Just got an Insider wheelset for my YT Jeffsy; unfortunately no rides yet because of weather but 1st impressions were great. The carbon looks flawless and the glossy coating makes the rims really pop. The graphics are a bit too subdued for my taste but that's not necessary a bad thing. I put one extra strip of rim tape to make sure my used tires would seal up with just a floor pump and it worked like a charm. Can't wait to get a ride in! I do have a set of Ibis carbon wheels on my other bike, so it will be interesting to compare and contrast.


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

Ordering a set of Insider 29s w 240s/28h/CX-Ray. Does anyone know if straight pull is an option and are your insiders weighing in at claimed advertised weight? Do they come taped w valves? Supposedly the setup I’m ordering should be 1481 gms. this set will go on my Scott Spark RC.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

1-bar said:


> Ordering a set of Insider 29s w 240s/28h/CX-Ray. Does anyone know if straight pull is an option and are your insiders weighing in at claimed advertised weight? Do they come taped w valves? Supposedly the setup I'm ordering should be 1481 gms. this set will go on my Scott Spark RC.


I just got a set of these exact wheels. I think they weighed a little more than what I was expecting but they weren't weighed before the tires were mounted (2.3 DHF/DHR2).

Red spoke nipples. I didn't know that's what they were coming with, but they look nice, in a very subdued bling kinda way. I got the stealth decals. Maybe a little too stealth.

First ride was tonight. I went with my daughter. Gentle terrain, and gentle pace. No complaints but I have not rocked them yet. I will report back after I have done a solo blast, likely tomorrow after work.

Call WAO with any questions. Those guys were sooooo patient with me. They are true enthusiasts and seem to really enjoy fielding questions and providing assistance. It was a totally positive purchase experience for me.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Got my first ride on the Insider wheelset and they're awesome! These replaced an aluminum OE wheelset that are also 27mm internal width, and the difference was night and day. The bike turns in so much sharper and feels so responsive, plus they also feel the bike feel smoother. I definitely feels like a lot less effort to spin up the wheels and they don't lose momentum as fast as my old wheels.


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

I've got 1 week and 4 days counting before my wheels should arrive. I asked for straight spoke/hubs and WR1 does not carry those- for anyone interested in that. I'll post the actual weight on these when they come in for future reference.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

1-bar said:


> I've got 1 week and 4 days counting before my wheels should arrive. I asked for straight spoke/hubs and WR1 does not carry those- for anyone interested in that. I'll post the actual weight on these when they come in for future reference.


So Insiders with 240s and CX-Rays? If so, that is identical to mine. Not that it matters much but did they mention spoke nipple colour? I was pleasantly surprised that mine arrived with red spoke nipples. Very subtle bling.


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> So Insiders with 240s and CX-Rays? If so, that is identical to mine. Not that it matters much but did they mention spoke nipple colour? I was pleasantly surprised that mine arrived with red spoke nipples. Very subtle bling.


Yep 240s and CX-Rays. Did you upgrade your ratchet? I decided to go w the standard 18t because I like how quiet it is. I had the 56t in the past it was a little loud for my taste. Good call on the nipple color. I didn't specify so I just shot an e-mail to where I'm buying them from and requested red. Now that I'm thinking about it, I didn't specify spoke color. I hope standard default is black for the spokes.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

1-bar said:


> Yep 240s and CX-Rays. Did you upgrade your ratchet? I decided to go w the standard 18t because I like how quiet it is. I had the 56t in the past it was a little loud for my taste. Good call on the nipple color. I didn't specify so I just shot an e-mail to where I'm buying them from and requested red. Now that I'm thinking about it, I didn't specify spoke color. I hope standard default is black for the spokes.


I stuck with 18. This is my fourth set of standard 240s. Loved them all. I didn't want to mess with perfection.

Spokes on mine are flat black.

I was intending to post some pics. Just at the movies. I will take a few pics when I get home or tomorrow morning and will post them.

I also went with the stealth decals. They may be a little too stealth but all good.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok. Just got back from Ant-Man and the Wasp. Hilarious.

Anyway, apologies 1-bar for the absolute horrific quality of these pics but it's pitch black here. I wanted to get you some pics of the red spoke nipples ASAP, in case you didn't like them. They don't match the red 240 sticker on the hub, but they match the red anodized parts on my fork and shock.

I like the red spoke nipples. Without them, that wheelset would be pretty ho-hum to my eye. I should have got a different decal though... :skep:

Anyway, here they are. Feel free to ask any questions. I will try to get you some more pics tomorrow as well, in the sun.

















Next decision...go nuts with a sharpie (oil based) or or not to those offensive Maxxis logos...

PS - 1-bar - why not call Dustin directly at WAO? Dude's past Canadian DH champ. He's a beast on a bike and 10 out of 10 to deal with. The guy is totally solid. He will patiently answer any and all questions you have. Totally positive purchase experience for me dealing directly with him.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry. I have more photos now but this site, as usual, won't let me upload them.


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

The red nipples look good! Did you spec your wheels as 32h? Also, are you rocking a SB100?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

1-bar said:


> The red nipples look good! Did you spec your wheels as 32h? Also, are you rocking a SB100?


They only offered 28H for the 240 as far as I know. Rockin a Norco Sight. Just got back from a solid ride.


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

Interested in hearing more reviews about the Insider wheels.

Been looking at NOX, Carbonfan, I9, FSE wheels.....

Looking for a 27-30mm ID carbon wheelset that comes in at 1500 grams to replace my stock aluminum 2000gr wheels on Intense Primer.

I'm not a big fan of noisy hubs, have DT and Chris King on other bikes.

I dig the We Are One company culture and warranty is killer!


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

newking said:


> I dig the We Are One company culture and warranty is killer!


It's a shame they don't make a road rim. :lol: 
I'm a fan. Would buy another set of WAO. Would consider ordering a complete from them as well. 
I have Agent 29s on Onyx BOOST Centerlock w/Sapim CX-Ray and DT ProLock Brass nipples.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Just got my first legit ride in today on the Insiders. I am not a wheel guy so I don’t really know what to say. They were light, and they were stiff, but not retina-detaching like my Enves. My bike felt motorized on the ups, and I railed, mobbed and danced through the downs. The best thing? How much raw energy I had for the downs after climbing for over an hour straight. I manhandled my bike on the downs like it was a rag doll. Was it the wheelset? I don’t know. After a single ride, I swapped the E*13 wheelset and tires that came on my new bike, for this wheelset and a 2.3 DHF/DHR2 combo. If I am a betting man, I’d say it’s both the wheelset and the tires that resulted in the pure raw magic that I experienced today. I was getting very worried about all the decisions I made to get to where I am but yeah. This bike, and this wheelset rule. Kick. Total. Ass. Thankfully. I am now finally done with all the new bike screwing around. For this season at least...

PS - I dropped 1.7 pounds swapping out the E*13/240 TRS wheelset and E*13 tires. Those tires almost sucked the soul from me. That’s 1.7 pounds...with a DHF/DHR2 combo replacing them. So still pretty beefy rubber. 1.7 POUNDS!!!


----------



## Camstyn (May 15, 2018)

How wide do your 2.3’s measure on the Insiders? I too took delivery on a set of Insiders a couple weeks ago, also 28h 240’s with CX-Ray’s. Mounted them on my Capra with a 2.6 DHF on front and a 2.6 Rekon on rear.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Camstyn said:


> How wide do your 2.3's measure on the Insiders? I too took delivery on a set of Insiders a couple weeks ago, also 28h 240's with CX-Ray's. Mounted them on my Capra with a 2.6 DHF on front and a 2.6 Rekon on rear.


I don't have callipers. But they are one fk of a lot wider than my 2.35s that were on my 27.5 24 id Enves. I know because I have to jam the rear wheel into this...









I appreciate that that info is about as useless as it can be, but that's all I got.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

newking said:


> Interested in hearing more reviews about the Insider wheels.
> 
> Been looking at NOX, Carbonfan, I9, FSE wheels.....
> 
> ...


I got mine with the DT 350 56T and they're the quietest hubs I've owned so far. I have Hope on another bike and the usual Novatec, Shimano, Sram on past bikes and these don't make a sound compare to those.


----------



## Camstyn (May 15, 2018)

Thanks for the pic, they don't look like pizza cutters like I thought they would. I might try 2.3's next time around, this 2.6 DHF on the front is quite heavy and the 2.6 Rekon on the back doesn't roll as fast as I'd hoped.

I also find my 54t setup very quiet, but that's coming off of the noisy TRS+ hubs, and my other bike has i9's which are stupid loud.


----------



## Twistedkstr (Feb 6, 2018)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I just wanted to introduce our company to the wheel forum. We are a Canadian carbon rim manufacturer and would like to open the dialogue for any of our products, offer any insight to carbon rim manufacturing and help in any way possible with any questions what so ever.
> 
> ...


Perfect timing. I was pointed over to this thread by another mtbr member. 
I have a new Scott Genius and would like to upgrade the wheels. What do you recommend?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Twistedkstr said:


> Perfect timing. I was pointed over to this thread by another mtbr member.
> I have a new Scott Genius and would like to upgrade the wheels. What do you recommend?


Maybe just call them. You will talk to the owner, Dustin. He is a past Canadian DH champion and owner of WAO. I understand he was one of the individuals who started NOBL. He is a very good guy who will patiently address all your questions and concerns. In the end, I suspect the exact wheelset I bought will be at or near the top of your best options. Scroll up a little bit...


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

Interesting comment on quite DT 350 with 56T would the 240 be the same way. I thought I read somewhere that it was loud and noisy.

Was on a ride last night and a guy in front of me had the loudest hub I ever heard, we were going through some switchbacks -typical pedal, no pedal, brakes then pedal and the sound was so annoying, like too loud.



matadorCE said:


> I got mine with the DT 350 56T and they're the quietest hubs I've owned so far. I have Hope on another bike and the usual Novatec, Shimano, Sram on past bikes and these don't make a sound compare to those.


----------



## monts (May 24, 2011)

newking said:


> Interesting comment on quite DT 350 with 56T would the 240 be the same way. I thought I read somewhere that it was loud and noisy.
> 
> Was on a ride last night and a guy in front of me had the loudest hub I ever heard, we were going through some switchbacks -typical pedal, no pedal, brakes then pedal and the sound was so annoying, like too loud.


DT 350 does make some noise but it doesn't sound like a bee hive. If you guys like quiet hubs you should check out Project 321 silent pawls. I have them on my Agent's and they are awesome.


----------



## Juz1970 (May 4, 2012)

Writing from Down Under - pretty interested in the Insiders for my 2018 Instinct A70 so great to read some reviews. Does anyone know if there's a rider weight limit with these?


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Juz1970 said:


> Writing from Down Under - pretty interested in the Insiders for my 2018 Instinct A70 so great to read some reviews. Does anyone know if there's a rider weight limit with these?


Didn't see a limit listed for these. They're pretty burly and I'm 240lbs and have no concerns about these breaking under me. I'd contact the manufacturer if you really want to be sure.


----------



## Juz1970 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks mate, that's great to know as i am 225 - am in conversation with them right now.


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

*Insider 29 wheels*

I've been rocking my WR1C wheels for the past few months. I'm impressed with the durability, looks and performance. These are with the Insiders w Sapim X-ray spokes in 28h.


----------



## tungsten (Apr 7, 2006)

When will your product w/a 35mm +/- id premier?


----------



## bvader (Sep 13, 2009)

Whats the proper tape width for Agent. Need to replace mine. Also is there a preferred brand?

BTW I have nearly a year of fairly rugged riding on my WAOs Agents dry, wet, rocky etc... spectacular, if I get a chance I will write an (amateur) long term review.

When I get out this AM... gonna go banging down some of this... as usual worse than it looks


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

I find that the Industry Nine tape designed for their wider rims is the best for my Agents. Gorilla and other thicker tape seem to sort of ruin the super easy installs.


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

Has anyone else been trying without success to reach WR1? I ordered my second set of Agents and sent a couple post-purchase questions and haven’t gotten a response by email or Facebook. Not the end of the world, just curious.


----------



## monts (May 24, 2011)

DrPete said:


> Has anyone else been trying without success to reach WR1? I ordered my second set of Agents and sent a couple post-purchase questions and haven't gotten a response by email or Facebook. Not the end of the world, just curious.


I've had no problem. They got right back to me (e-mail).


----------



## mwalker411 (Feb 19, 2006)

Same thing here. I placed an order two weeks ago and Dustin was super quick to respond initially, then since late last week I haven't gotten a response back to my last 2 emails, I'm going to give them a call when they open this AM.


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

Must’ve been some show or other delay. They’re back to their usual first-rate awesomeness. Been firing some emails back and forth about my order and all is well.


----------



## stepping-razor (Aug 15, 2008)

hi,

i've been thinking about upgrading from my race face arc 27 (27mm internal width) aluminum rims with dt swiss 350 hubs to the we are one agents.

i have no experience with carbon rims at all.

before i spend 1500 bucks, can anyone who has done this type of upgrade give me some insight on the benefits and if it really makes a valid difference compared to, let's say, an upgrade from a 150mm pike to a 36 fox?

i have a 2017 bronson c,

thanks


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

stepping-razor said:


> hi,
> 
> i've been thinking about upgrading from my race face arc 27 (27mm internal width) aluminum rims with dt swiss 350 hubs to the we are one agents.
> 
> ...


I actually had the Heist 30s a while back (ARC rims) as a backup set for my Enve M70s. The Enves were STIFF, great for smashing tough lines but not the most comfortable. ARCs are OK depending on how you build them but you'll definitely notice an increase in lateral stiffness/acceleration with carbon. Where We Are One really hits the sweet spot is in the combo of stiffness and ride comfort. I know Enve released a new line (after being left behind on the comfort front) but the Agent absolutely kills the M70HV in all around performance.

Going to top-notch Carbon wheels is more like putting a custom damper in your Pike rather than switching to a Fox 36. To quote Ferris Bueller, if you have the means I highly recommend picking some up. My Evil Insurgent is already rocking Agents and the choice was easy for my new build, a Yeti SB130. Although the Yeti is getting some Onyx hubs.


----------



## stepping-razor (Aug 15, 2008)

DrPete said:


> I actually had the Heist 30s a while back (ARC rims) as a backup set for my Enve M70s. The Enves were STIFF, great for smashing tough lines but not the most comfortable. ARCs are OK depending on how you build them but you'll definitely notice an increase in lateral stiffness/acceleration with carbon. Where We Are One really hits the sweet spot is in the combo of stiffness and ride comfort. I know Enve released a new line (after being left behind on the comfort front) but the Agent absolutely kills the M70HV in all around performance.
> 
> Going to top-notch Carbon wheels is more like putting a custom damper in your Pike rather than switching to a Fox 36. To quote Ferris Bueller, if you have the means I highly recommend picking some up. My Evil Insurgent is already rocking Agents and the choice was easy for my new build, a Yeti SB130. Although the Yeti is getting some Onyx hubs.


thank you DrPete.

did you notice any difference on tech climbs or climbs in general with the carbon rims? i don't know if there is a weight difference between the two wheelsets, but i imagine the general feel of the Agents would be beneficial uphill.

btw, i'm looking at the Agents with dt swiss 350 hubs with the 54 tooth ratchet upgrade. i now have 36.

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

stepping-razor said:


> thank you DrPete.
> 
> did you notice any difference on tech climbs or climbs in general with the carbon rims? i don't know if there is a weight difference between the two wheelsets, but i imagine the general feel of the Agents would be beneficial uphill.
> 
> ...


I'll be honest, dropping the weight didn't cause the sky to open up and shine a light from heaven on my climbs but where I did notice a difference was the surefootedness on the punchy climbs and tech stuff.


----------



## derek1387 (Oct 13, 2008)

Running a set of XM481/DT350s on my bike right now...i think the weight is right around 1900 grams for the setup.

I am a bigger guy, about 240lbs fully geared up....dont necessarily want to go super light weight...i want strong and sturdy and stiff. But i would figure a good carbon wheelset would also be lighter than my OEM setup....what do you all recommend here?


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

derek1387 said:


> Running a set of XM481/DT350s on my bike right now...i think the weight is right around 1900 grams for the setup.
> 
> I am a bigger guy, about 240lbs fully geared up....dont necessarily want to go super light weight...i want strong and sturdy and stiff. But i would figure a good carbon wheelset would also be lighter than my OEM setup....what do you all recommend here?


Agents, all day long. I'm the same weight as you on my heaviest days and my Agents have just shrugged off everything. Rock gardens, cased jumps, you name it. They are just totally point and shoot, stiff in the right ways but compliant where they need to be. Best wheels I've ever owned, and that includes wheels like I9 Enduro 305 and Enve M70HV. Pick your favorite hubs and enjoy. You won't regret it. I'm building up a 29er and thought briefly about trying SC Reserves before coming back for a second set.  I9 hubs for the 27.5s, Onyx for the new 29ers.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Agent 29 w/240s and CX-Ray spokes are claimed @1631g. 

I'm ~165-170lbs and use Agent 29s. Weight isn't a concern for myself as I run burly tyres and the bike is also a beast. Can't say I've ever weighed my bikes. Put performance, durability and enjoyment before all that. If I want my light bike with quick acceleration I take out the road bike.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Can anyone speak to how long the shipping takes coming from Kamloops to the west coast? Waiting anxiously on some Agent's w/ Onyx as the last part of my new build...


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

Truckee Trash said:


> Can anyone speak to how long the shipping takes coming from Kamloops to the west coast? Waiting anxiously on some Agent's w/ Onyx as the last part of my new build...


My Agents arrived in WA the next day after they shipped. Had them within a week. The real limiter is hub choice and what they have on hand, in the sense that if you order a less common color or something it may take a while to get hubs in. They had plain black Onyx hubs on hand when I ordered. Shipping is crazy fast.


----------



## mwalker411 (Feb 19, 2006)

They used 2 day shipping when they sent mine. Shipped on Thursday, arrived in TN on Monday.


----------



## home_piece (Nov 26, 2008)

Mine arrived to Victoria day after leaving Kamloops; took a while to get out the door though...


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

The GF had a wine shipment from Kelowna delayed this week due to crappy weather on the Coquihalla. 
So if everything is good to go that would be an issue.

WAO is well worth the wait.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

I’m assuming that Dustin is not using Canada Post butnifbhe is, that could be the cause of the delay as Canada’s a post is presently having rotational strikes across Canada. 
The wheels are worth the wait as has been mentioned. 
Call and ask, Dustin almost always answers the phone and will call you back if he doesn’t answer. 
Eric


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I am 95% of the way towards throwing down on my second set of wheels from We Are One. I already have Insiders with DT 240s and CX-Rays. I am going for Agents this time. Just deciding on the hubs. 90% of the way towards 350s with the 36 tooth ratchet “upgrade”. I just need to get those Onyx hubs out of my mind.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I am 95% of the way towards throwing down on my second set of wheels from We Are One. I already have Insiders with DT 240s and CX-Rays. I am going for Agents this time. Just deciding on the hubs. 90% of the way towards 350s with the 36 tooth ratchet "upgrade". I just need to get those Onyx hubs out of my mind.


I have 350/Agents on my Fugitive and love em. I have I9 hubs on my HT and have not missed the engagement. I am now thinking of a pair for my HT. Do you have details on the sale?


----------



## Bannerman (May 15, 2018)

I ordered Agents with I9s, was hoping to get them before Thanksgiving but sounds like they will be shipped at the end of next week. I'm excited, first carbon rims.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Travis Bickle said:


> I have 350/Agents on my Fugitive and love em. I have I9 hubs on my HT and have not missed the engagement. I am now thinking of a pair for my HT. Do you have details on the sale?


TB - PM sent.

Also - did you opt for the 36 or 54 tooth ratchet upgrade for your 350s? If not, will you on your next set?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I went with the 36 tooth for more reliability. It's enough POE for me and I love reliability.


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

I’ve got the first few rides on my Agent 29s with Onyx hubs. The eerie awesomeness of silently bombing a descent is worth the extra grams. And the engagement is insane. Love em.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

DrPete said:


> I've got the first few rides on my Agent 29s with Onyx hubs. The eerie awesomeness of silently bombing a descent is worth the extra grams. And the engagement is insane. Love em.


Aaarrrggghhh. I need to decide today. Onyx vs DT.


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

I’ve had 240s and 350s on wheels and you really can’t go wrong, but Onyx is a whole new and very cool experience, and they let you support another little guy company that’s making awesome stuff.


----------



## Bannerman (May 15, 2018)

DrPete said:


> I've had 240s and 350s on wheels and you really can't go wrong, but Onyx is a whole new and very cool experience, and they let you support another little guy company that's making awesome stuff.


If my trail dog wasn't so used to the sound of I9s I'd have probably given the Onyx a try. But I9 is local to me so I gotta support them, I got a tour from the owner last weekend.


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

I’ve got I9s on my other set of Agents so I’ve got the full noise spectrum covered. Haha.


----------



## derek1387 (Oct 13, 2008)

Im still waiting on a response from Dustin so I can get mine ordered up. Hope all is well up there....


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

derek1387 said:


> Im still waiting on a response from Dustin so I can get mine ordered up. Hope all is well up there....


I am ALL OVER those guys right now. Sorry if I took time away from you. LOL. If you are emailing, best to pick the phone up and call.


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I am ALL OVER those guys right now. Sorry if I took time away from you. LOL. If you are emailing, best to pick the phone up and call.


So what hubs did you decide on?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

DrPete said:


> So what hubs did you decide on?


I want to be able to swap wheel sets between my SRAM equipped FS, and my Shimano equipped HT. I am running Insiders with DT 240s on my FS. I am going to get Agents with 350s for the HT so I can swap drivers and cassettes between wheel sets and run them interchangeably between the 2 bikes. I can't do that unless the drivers are interchangeable, which is only possible if I go with DT Swiss again.

Or at least I think so. Hopefully all of this is correct. Lots of moving pieces for my simple little mind...

The Onyx though...I dreamt about them. I would love to experience the zen like feeling of maching the downs, only to hear my tires scratching against the dirt. It must be an incredible sensation. Not to mention the infinite POEs and beautiful industrial art that they are.


----------



## crimedog (Dec 29, 2014)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I want to be able to swap wheel sets between my SRAM equipped FS, and my Shimano equipped HT. I am running Insiders with DT 240s on my FS. I am going to get Agents with 350s for the HT so I can swap drivers and cassettes between wheel sets and run them interchangeably between the 2 bikes. I can't do that unless the drivers are interchangeable, which is only possible if I go with DT Swiss again.
> 
> Or at least I think so. Hopefully all of this is correct. Lots of moving pieces for my simple little mind...
> 
> The Onyx though...I dreamt about them. I would love to experience the zen like feeling of maching the downs, only to hear my tires scratching against the dirt. It must be an incredible sensation. Not to mention the infinite POEs and beautiful industrial art that they are.


You are correct, in fact with dt hubs you can just take the wheel off, grab the cassette, and yank. The end cap should stay in place which is the only other part that needs to go with the new driver so your swaps should be quick if there's no contamination.


----------



## Redrubicon550 (Mar 18, 2012)

The boss (wife) gave approval to get a set of the Insiders if they ever go on sale. lol.


----------



## Bannerman (May 15, 2018)

Redrubicon550 said:


> The boss (wife) gave approval to get a set of the Insiders if they ever go on sale. lol.


I hear they are having a Black Friday sale.


----------



## jskinner10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Has that started yet? I've been waiting to pull the trigger to see if they're gonna do a sale. I see nothing on their website about a sale though.


Bannerman said:


> They are having a Black Friday sale. 20% off


Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Redrubicon550 (Mar 18, 2012)

Me too. I've been watching like a hawk. I haven't received an e-mail from their newsletter or seen anything on their facebook page.


----------



## Bannerman (May 15, 2018)

It's announced on Instagram, goes live tomorrow.


----------



## kwapik (Mar 1, 2016)

^^^^ 20% off everything...November 21—November 26


----------



## Redrubicon550 (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Bannerman (May 15, 2018)

kwapik said:


> ^^^^ 20% off everything...November 21-November 26


Yep, ordered mine last Tuesday, can't wait to get them!


----------



## Redrubicon550 (Mar 18, 2012)

Do these come taped? Or what tape did everyone use to convert to tubeless?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Ordered and paid. Agents with 350s with the 36 tooth upgrade and custom decals. 

Second wheel set from We are One. 

Totally stoked.


----------



## Bannerman (May 15, 2018)

Redrubicon550 said:


> Do these come taped? Or what tape did everyone use to convert to tubeless?


They come taped, tubeless ready.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Ordered Agent/DT350s for my hardtail.


----------



## jskinner10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Ordered 29er Agents with Onyx hubs for my Fuel EX. I just couldn't pass up the 20% off deal.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Redrubicon550 (Mar 18, 2012)

Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## oldsklrdr (May 15, 2012)

Thinking of the insider wheels in 27.5. Thoughts on running 2.6” tires?

Or is Agent wheel more appropriate???


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

oldsklrdr said:


> Thinking of the insider wheels in 27.5. Thoughts on running 2.6" tires?
> 
> Or is Agent wheel more appropriate???


IMHO, Agent 100% if you plan on running 2.6s. It will vary with the specific tire, but for a 2.6? I would go Agent. Why wouldn't you? The weight saving is likely negligible.

I have 29er Insiders. The tire profile is perfect for 2.3 DHF/DHR2s. I just ordered a set of Agents to run 2.5/2.6s.


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

oldsklrdr said:


> Thinking of the insider wheels in 27.5. Thoughts on running 2.6" tires?
> 
> Or is Agent wheel more appropriate???


Agents are the perfect match for 2.6" wide tires. That what I'm running on mine - one set each of 27.5 and 29.


----------



## oldsklrdr (May 15, 2012)

carbine_275 said:


> Agents are the perfect match for 2.6" wide tires. That what I'm running on mine - one set each of 27.5 and 29.


I was leaning toward running 2.3 normally but may want to run 2.5-2.6 in future and was originally leaning toward insider. Especially if i run 2.3 most of time... BUT before i pull trigger considering the agents even though heavier but may give me more tire options...


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

oldsklrdr said:


> I was leaning toward running 2.3 normally but may want to run 2.5-2.6 in future and was originally leaning toward insider. Especially if i run 2.3 most of time... BUT before i pull trigger considering the agents even though heavier but may give me more tire options...


That is a gloss on what you said originally.

If you are unsure (or even if you think you are sure), why not just call Dustin at We Are One? Dude picks up the phone himself. Why not take advantage of that? Not only is he the owner and a really decent guy, he is a former CDN DH champ and Giant team rider who shared the WC DH podium with Steve Peat and the like.

That said, of course you can run 2.6s on the Insider. The Agents would be preferable. You will have to run a higher psi with the narrower id of the Insider and even then, you may get quite a bit of flop on hard cornering. The tire profile may be more lightbulb-ish and with some tires (Minions), you may feel a tendency to wash out on cornering before the side lugs kick in. But holy eff were they fast. Possibly because the side lugs were never near the dirt. That was my experience with my old 24 id Enve rims and Minions. But that was with MY riding style. You may be fine.

As with most things in life, you can't have everything. That's why WAO makes both rims, and why some of us have both wheel sets.


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

I just ordered a set of 27.5 Insiders -- took advantage of the 20% off.
I wanted to try other hubs (went in intending to get CK or Onyx) but ended up with 240s again -- my third wheelset with them. They just seem to tick off all the boxes: light, reliable, strong, smooth bearing, centerlock, easy to service, easy to switch between quiet (18T) and CK-like buzz (54T).
With CX Rays comes out to about 1450 grams.
To answer some questions asked above:
Phone Dustin. He is great. Period. I dealt with him years ago when he was at NOBL and he was the same there.
For those in Canada, We Are One does NOT ship Canada Post so don't worry about the strike.
Dustin says they all are running Maxxis WT on their Insiders. He says it's a perfect fit. He says they tested 2.6 and even 2.8 and in his words "found them to be more than fine. They were a round profile but rolled really nice."
IMO, I think if you're going 2.6 then go for The Agents. But I run Minion 2.3 and Ardent 2.4 in the summer and going for WT this winter, so The Insider is a great one wheelset solution.


----------



## oldsklrdr (May 15, 2012)

jon123 said:


> I just ordered a set of 27.5 Insiders -- took advantage of the 20% off.
> I wanted to try other hubs (went in intending to get CK or Onyx) but ended up with 240s again -- my third wheelset with them. They just seem to tick off all the boxes: light, reliable, strong, smooth bearing, centerlock, easy to service, easy to switch between quiet (18T) and CK-like buzz (54T).
> With CX Rays comes out to about 1450 grams.
> To answer some questions asked above:
> ...


Im leaning toward insiders with the i9's as i really plan on running 2.3 and/or 2.4 sizing. I am a big fan of conti tires but i love maxxis too as i know you cant run contis on We Are Ones.

The 2.6 idea was more of future proofing i guess...

I want to take advantage of the sale as this set is for a bike i will build beginning of next year.

Ill think about it some more while i am in my post turkey coma!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

jon123 said:


> I just ordered a set of 27.5 Insiders -- took advantage of the 20% off.
> I wanted to try other hubs (went in intending to get CK or Onyx) but ended up with 240s again -- my third wheelset with them. They just seem to tick off all the boxes: light, reliable, strong, smooth bearing, centerlock, easy to service, easy to switch between quiet (18T) and CK-like buzz (54T).
> With CX Rays comes out to about 1450 grams.
> To answer some questions asked above:
> ...


I want to get a carbon wheelset for my new Ibis Ripmo (I'll get it in February). I've never ridden anything larger than 2.4 on my personal bike. I ride a wide variety of trail even during the same day: Lots of slow climbing followed by steep rocky technical descent, some flowy descent with jumps and berms, lots of technical rocky xc trails as well... Given the capability of my future bike, I was getting an agent wheelset with dt 240 or 350 (not sure yet). But reading comment about how insiders still performed ok with 2.6 and probably better with smaller tires, I think I might go that route... I have an Intense Spider comp with Easton 19mm inner width rims so even going with the insider wheelset should be a major improvement for me...

How about running a 2.35 on Agent wheels? Are they performing ok? Thanks for any input I'm getting into analysis paralysis a bit...


----------



## tungsten (Apr 7, 2006)

oldsklrdr said:


> Thinking of the insider wheels in 27.5. Thoughts on running 2.6" tires?
> 
> Or is Agent wheel more appropriate???


Depends on tire. Something w/round profile like HansDampf looks ok but Minion DHF needs wider to square it off.


----------



## Jukas (Mar 30, 2016)

Anyone riding these able to give comparison to either nobl or sc reserve wheels? I have a pair of nobl on my Bronson (Dustin was one of the big reasons I went with nobl st the time.. that dude is great, super knowledgeable and patient with questions). 

I’m thinking about picking up a pair during their Black Friday sale for a 29er I’m going to build up early Jan, but I’m curious about their ride quality. I’ve ridden nobl and demod sc reserves and was going to go with reserves for the warranty, but hand laid in NA by a small company with an amazing warranty is something I’d like to support if the ride quality fits my preference.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Jukas said:


> Anyone riding these able to give comparison to either nobl or sc reserve wheels? I have a pair of nobl on my Bronson (Dustin was one of the big reasons I went with nobl st the time.. that dude is great, super knowledgeable and patient with questions).
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up a pair during their Black Friday sale for a 29er I'm going to build up early Jan, but I'm curious about their ride quality. I've ridden nobl and demod sc reserves and was going to go with reserves for the warranty, but hand laid in NA by a small company with an amazing warranty is something I'd like to support if the ride quality fits my preference.


I have not ridden NOBL or Reserves. That said, I am coming off a set of very expensive Enves.

FWIW, I just ordered my second wheel set from Dustin. So did Travis Bickle above. The co-inventor of the VPP suspension linkage design (who I know) also owns 2 sets of WAOs. I expect to be buying a third set in April.

I have not seen a single bad word said about WAO. The purchased experience is 100% positive (as you know, having dealt with Dustin at NOBL). I know of no reason to not go with them.


----------



## Bannerman (May 15, 2018)

My Agents with I9s should be shipping Monday! Hope to get my first ride on them next weekend.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Bannerman said:


> My Agents with I9s should be shipping Monday! Hope to get my first ride on them next weekend.


Congrats. Trusting you will properly celebrate this tonight.


----------



## nd42 (Nov 26, 2018)

Picked up a set of We Are One Agent 29 wheels, laced to Onyx hubs back in October, and I've had a good month's worth of riding on them since. Just thought I'd give my impressions for anybody considering these, or on the fence.

This is my first time spending any considerable time riding on carbon rims, but compared to the aluminum Bontrager Line Comp 30 rims (28 mm internal diameter) I was on, these wheels feel amazing. They track incredibly well, and cornering feels noticeably more precise. It's not a "harsh" ride at all, something I've commonly heard applied to overly stiff carbon rims. I'm running 2.6" Nobby Nic's front and rear, and the traction with the slightly added tire volume is awesome. The overall ride feel is a dramatic improvement from what I was used to. The bike handles better on the trail, and in the air.

Now for the Onyx hubs. Holy ****. First off, they look old-school awesome, but the bike pedals like a completely new machine. I know people complain about the added hub weight, and admittedly, when I picked up the rear wheel after mounting the tires (tubeless), they felt disconcertingly heavy, but once I was on the trail, I couldn't notice the weight at all. Because of how relatively light these rims are, the bulk of that weight is at the wheel's center, and for what you get performance and feel-wise, any increase in weight is, in my mind, totally worth it. The hubs are completely silent, roll completely smooth, and engage instantly. I spend a lot of my time riding on some fairly technical trails around Victoria and Duncan, BC, and I've now cleared climbing sections that in the past have always resulted in pedal strikes and failed attempts. Descending is even better. There's no buzz or vibration from the rear hub, and it feels like I can "feel" the tires on the ground, in a way I've never noticed before. Its hard to describe, but it needs to be experienced. Pedaling feels smooth, there is no clunk of engagement, power just starts going to the wheel. A solo night ride down a flowy trail might be my favorite experience on a bike to date, and it was because the only thing I could see was the trail in front of me, and the only thing I could hear were my tires on the ground. If you're put off by the weight, don't be. Simple as that.

Back to We Are One, they were super good to deal with. I ordered the Agent 29 Rims with the Sapim Race spokes, Onyx antifreeze green hubs, with the custom decal option. I placed the order online on a Sunday, and the wheels were delivered on the Wednesday, almost suspiciously fast (in fairness, they were shipped from Kamloops to Penticton BC, about a 2.5 hour drive, so its not like it was a long way to go). Dustin was in touch with me about the decals, and they did a very nice job on an orange and green colour theme on their stock decals. The decals were delivered about a week later, but were fairly straightforward to apply.

Overall, I'm very happy with these wheels. It's by far the most expensive bike related purchase (aside from the actual bike) that I've ever made, or likely to make in the future, and I'm very glad I did.


----------



## Bannerman (May 15, 2018)

These are just superb Dustin!


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

Has anyone ridden the Outliers yet? I can’t find any reviews or first hand accounts of anyone riding on them. The SC Reserves I put on my Bronson earlier this year won me over to carbon wheels and now I’d like to get some carbon hoops for the new V10.6 I picked up in November.

I know SC will have their 27.5 DH wheels available in April, but I’m tempted to get these instead— so much so I contacted Dustin a few weeks ago about getting them laced up with I9 DH hubs, he replied, and I inquired further about pricing and never heard back. But I digress, I’m interested to hear if anyone could provide a review or impressions regarding the We Are One DH offering, the Outlier?


----------



## tungsten (Apr 7, 2006)

nd42 said:


> I'm running 2.6" Nobby Nic's front and rear, and the traction with the slightly added tire volume is awesome. The overall ride feel is a dramatic improvement from what I was used to. *The bike handles better* on the trail, and *in the air*.


Why? Did you fill them with helium?


----------



## jskinner10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Finally got my Agents on my Fuel EX yesterday. Those Onyx hubs sure look sharp. Now I just need the trails here in VA to dry out.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Just in time for Christmas. Really impressed with build quality...


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm curious if you guys ride with some sort of insert protection with your carbon wheels? My previous wheelset was a narrow (19mm) Easton EA90 with MM front and NN rear. I've never tore a side wall or broke a rim...


----------



## funkymonks (Aug 23, 2017)

I’ve had about a full year on my 29er agent rims. I have beaten them up pretty good, I run 17 psi front and 19 psi rear with 2.5” DHF and 2.6” Rekon thru all manner of rock gardens in New England. I just pulled them off this week to clean everything, service hubs, and replace tires and they are still flawless. 

Thanks to Dusty for recommending these rims and building them up for me.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

funkymonks said:


> ...Thanks to Dusty for recommending these rims and building them up for me.


You must be much closer to Dustin than me. Even after two sets, and possibly a third, I am still on a formal name basis 

But yes - agreed. Sweet wheels.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

And if you're really tight, you'd know his preferred moniker and possible hip-hop alter ego, "D-Sizzle"


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Shartist said:


> And if you're really tight, you'd know his preferred moniker and possible hip-hop alter ego, "D-Sizzle"


:lol:


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

I can't help but think you guys might be talking about 2 different guys...

- Dustin Adams (WR1 and formerly of NOBL)
and
- Dusty Ott (Hubsessed Cycle Works)

Both are great guys from my interactions with them.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

carbine_275 said:


> I can't help but think you guys might be talking about 2 different guys...
> 
> - Dustin Adams (WR1 and formerly of NOBL)
> and
> ...


And D-Sizzle? Where does he fit in?


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

*When the housemaids scrub the floors he gets the spaces in between&#8230;*



mtnbkrmike said:


> And D-Sizzle? Where does he fit in?


I think he forgot an "aka" somewhere... but you know, you know, he's around...


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Shartist said:


> I think he forgot an "aka" somewhere... but you know, you know, he's around...
> 
> View attachment 1237075


bahahaha!


----------



## fedfox (Aug 22, 2017)

LewisQC said:


> I'm curious if you guys ride with some sort of insert protection with your carbon wheels? My previous wheelset was a narrow (19mm) Easton EA90 with MM front and NN rear. I've never tore a side wall or broke a rim...


Yes i run my with Huck Norris, i recalled Dustin mentioned that is how they run them. Super happy with them on my insiders that i have on my Nomad.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Shartist said:


> I think he forgot an "aka" somewhere... but you know, you know, he's around...
> 
> View attachment 1237075


BHHAAAAHAHAHAHAHA this is pure gold!!! We have the radest people supporting our brand. That is something no one can argue.

Cheers fellas.


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

carbine_275 said:


> I can't help but think you guys might be talking about 2 different guys...
> 
> - Dustin Adams (WR1 and formerly of NOBL)
> and
> ...


You are right Dusty from Hubsessed is a much more stand up human than this D-Sizzle fella you speak of....LOL

Dusty is a great wealth of wheelbuilding knowledge and we love supporting him and his business as much as he loves building our hoops for all you rad riders down south!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

fedfox said:


> Yes i run my with Huck Norris, i recalled Dustin mentioned that is how they run them. Super happy with them on my insiders that i have on my Nomad.


Thanks! Are you running the medium size? I have Insider and will be using (for now) a DHF/Aggressor combo in 2.5


----------



## fedfox (Aug 22, 2017)

LewisQC said:


> Thanks! Are you running the medium size? I have Insider and will be using (for now) a DHF/Aggressor combo in 2.5


Yes medium, i run a DHF 2.5 and a High Roller 2.3 on the back.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

*Trail-inois Approved!*

My new Outliers laced up to i9 DH hubs arrived today! I just wanted to send a big thank you out to the guys over at We Are One Composites (D-Sizzle and T-Money) for patiently answering what I would characterize as an exhausting number of questions. They went out of their way and very quickly set me up with my preferred (non-stock) i9 DH hubs and even reached out to request my fork make and model before shipping to ensure I was ordering the right spacing (I wasn't, how embarrassing)-and rebuilt the wheels before shipping out first thing the next day. Super fast turnaround and shipping to the US.

Throughout the interrogation process they seemed very genuine in answering my questions with informed well-thought out responses, not the old "here's what ya need to know, now get outta here kid ya bother me" vibe you get sometimes from some other companies within the industry. These guys genuinely seem to give a $h**. They truly *Strive* to make sure you are getting the best possible product for your application with the best buying experience without a bunch of marketing BS.

I'll post some pictures of these beauties tomorrow and even throw up a picture from another carbon wheel to illustrate just how impressive the fit and finish is on these puppies. Speaking of puppies...








My live-in ambassador to the trail dog association approved this message.

There might be a hint about a rumored new product hidden somewhere in the post above...


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Did someone get a new bar, aka Strive for their bike as well?


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

rugbyred said:


> Did someone get a new bar, aka Strive for their bike as well?


Haha, this is a good guess, but only 50% correct (based purely on rumor  )


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

The not 31.8 nor 35mm bar rumor?


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

A little sneak peek at the Handlebars here, anyone have more info?? I'd love to know more as I am building my new bike for the spring.

https://nsmb.com/articles/highlights-2019-bc-bike-show/


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

Downtime podcast has an interesting interview with Dustin Adams from WAO Composites. He talks about the development process and what sets them apart from all the other asia-sourced wheels out there. Also they go through the new rims that are coming out. Worth a listen.

Also, 20% off everything through the podcast website. Nice!

Reinventing the Wheel - Dustin Adams from We Are One Composites - Downtime Podcast


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Listened to the Podcast. 

Dammit. I just threw down on a set of Agents. Insiders before that.


----------



## Jan (Mar 8, 2004)

But he talks about "7075 aluminum rims". Who makes rims of 7075?


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

The rumor I alluded to was new carbon DH rims... Haven't listened to the latest podcast yet, plan to later today.


----------



## bim6180 (Sep 7, 2017)

Jan said:


> But he talks about "7075 aluminum rims". Who makes rims of 7075?


I think in the podcast, he was referring to DT Swiss' rim - ex471. Not sure if that's accurate or not as DT's site only list "aluminum" as material. Being in the wheel industry, he might have better insight i guess.


----------



## Bannerman (May 15, 2018)

bim6180 said:


> I think in the podcast, he was referring to DT Swiss' rim - ex471. Not sure if that's accurate or not as DT's site only list "aluminum" as material. Being in the wheel industry, he might have better insight i guess.


False, people on the internets know best


----------



## Jan (Mar 8, 2004)

Problem is that the DT rim has a welded joint, but 7075 alloy is not weldable ... I think 6000 series alloy are common for bike rims.


----------



## funkymonks (Aug 23, 2017)

For those that didn't listen here is a rundown. New 30mm Downhill and 30mm Enduro rim that are stronger than the Agent. New 35mm rim. New 26" Dirt Jumper focused rim. 
New 25mm XC/Gravel rim. Also they plan to sell existing Agent and Insider wheelsets with DTSwiss 350 hubs for $1000. 

I'm happy to hear about the 25mm rim. I really like my Agent wheelset and wanted something for gravel but the Insider was a bit too heavy.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Just got a set of Agents for my mixed wheel Stumpjumper build. 

Haven't ridden. Yet, but the quality is outstanding. The wheel could have been a touch straighter, but the spoke tension is very even. Cant complain at all. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Dickbrown said:


> Downtime podcast has an interesting interview with Dustin Adams from WAO Composites. He talks about the development process and what sets them apart from all the other asia-sourced wheels out there. Also they go through the new rims that are coming out. Worth a listen.
> 
> Also, 20% off everything through the podcast website. Nice!
> 
> Reinventing the Wheel - Dustin Adams from We Are One Composites - Downtime Podcast


Oh ****. I don't know if I can pass this up. My napkin math shows it would be <$100 more to get a complete Agent wheelset vs. have my local shop build one up using my existing DT350 hubs. And that's without selling off one of my alloy wheelsets.


----------



## Norcal Mtb Addict (Nov 4, 2018)

Question for everyone who owns a set of WAO agents. I just got a set and went to install a new Maxxis Aggressor WT on it. But the tire is so hard to get on. I had to use levers but in doing so tore the tape that came on the rim. So know i have to retape the rim and try again. Any advise so this doesnt happen again. Its only an issue with this new tire im putting on the back rim, the front tire i swapped over from my other set of rims went on easy.

Thanks


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Norcal Mtb Addict said:


> Question for everyone who owns a set of WAO agents. I just got a set and went to install a new Maxxis Aggressor WT on it. But the tire is so hard to get on. I had to use levers but in doing so tore the tape that came on the rim. So know i have to retape the rim and try again. Any advise so this doesnt happen again. Its only an issue with this new tire im putting on the back rim, the front tire i swapped over from my other set of rims went on easy.
> 
> Thanks


Use dishwashing soap. May not make it easy, but easier. I use a paper towel. Liberally spread soap along all 3 edges of tire bead. Same in rim. I don't do the entire wheel. I get it mostly installed and then apply soap for the tough part.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kwapik (Mar 1, 2016)

You can put the tire in the sun for a little while as this help also.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I will check with my LBS mechanic buddy to make sure of this but if I understood him correctly, he told me that he set up both my Insiders (DHF/DHR2) and my Agents (DHF/Aggressor) tubeless without a compresor and that they were the easiest rims he has worked with in his career.


----------



## Norcal Mtb Addict (Nov 4, 2018)

Ok, thanks for the replies and help everyone. Im gonna give it another go. Just got done putting on some fresh rim tape. So gonna give that a hour or two to get set properly. Then ill see if i can get it on easier. Wish me luck..


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

The Aggressor was the hardest tire I’ve ever had to set up with this rim or any other rim. All other Maxxis tired were, are super easy.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I checked with my buddy. He confirmed what I said above.

With at least a few reports of Maxxis tires blowing off rims, I wonder whether not all the Aggressors are perfectly uniform and that some may be more trouble than others mounting.


----------



## Norcal Mtb Addict (Nov 4, 2018)

Ok so i gave it another go and it was a b**ch to get on. It was maybe slightly easier. I have never had this issue before. Has to be the Aggressor, because i have never had this issue with Maxxis tires. Maybe its because its a DD casing. Like i said the front tire (dhf) went on super easy. 

I did manage to get it on without messing the tape up. I did rip a little piece of the edge but that wont affect anything (im hoping) So far its holding air for the 4 hours ive had it on. Still sitting at 45psi. Im gonna leave it that high over night to let it set. Then will check again after work tomorrow and hopefully its still sitting at or near 45psi. 

Once i had the tire on, it was super easy to seat the tire. I did use a compressor so that was a given. Will update you guys tomorrow, but im thinking im good.

Again thanks to everyone for the help. This Aggressor better be worth it, or im gonna go back to the DHR 2.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Norcal Mtb Addict said:


> Ok so i gave it another go and it was a b**ch to get on. It was maybe slightly easier. I have never had this issue before. Has to be the Aggressor, because i have never had this issue with Maxxis tires. Maybe its because its a DD casing. Like i said the front tire (dhf) went on super easy.
> 
> I did manage to get it on without messing the tape up. I did rip a little piece of the edge but that wont affect anything (im hoping) So far its holding air for the 4 hours ive had it on. Still sitting at 45psi. Im gonna leave it that high over night to let it set. Then will check again after work tomorrow and hopefully its still sitting at or near 45psi.
> 
> ...


Success!

My Aggressor is an EXO. Not sure whether that has anything to do with it.

And yeah - I too hope I like the Aggressor. If not, I think I am going to go 2.5 DHF front and rear.

Anyway, good to hear you came out on top in your battle.


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

I've seen a few tires come from Maxxis with beads that were just too tight. It may just be that specific tire. Ive had 2 identical tires going on the same rims and 1 that was so tight that it took 2 metal levers and alot of cursing to get it on while the other went on by hand like most of them do with proper technique. Maxxis is not perfect. From casings with wobbles of varying degrees to incinsistent bead sizes, it does happen. I'd say in my experience (I buy alot of tires) maybe 1 in every 15 tires has some kind if issue. The good thing is maxxis will replace them if you take it back to where you bought it.


----------



## Norcal Mtb Addict (Nov 4, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Success!
> 
> My Aggressor is an EXO. Not sure whether that has anything to do with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, i was glad i got it done. Got my bike all set up, and gonna take it for a ride this weekend if the weather allows. Ive heard good things about the Aggressor so i have high hopes. Im running the Aggressor in 2.5 WT out back and a 2.6 DHF up front. Hope its a combo i keep for awhile.


----------



## Norcal Mtb Addict (Nov 4, 2018)

jimarin said:


> I've seen a few tires come from Maxxis with beads that were just too tight. It may just be that specific tire. Ive had 2 identical tires going on the same rims and 1 that was so tight that it took 2 metal levers and alot of cursing to get it on while the other went on by hand like most of them do with proper technique. Maxxis is not perfect. From casings with wobbles of varying degrees to incinsistent bead sizes, it does happen. I'd say in my experience (I buy alot of tires) maybe 1 in every 15 tires has some kind if issue. The good thing is maxxis will replace them if you take it back to where you bought it.


Yeah its either the DD casing is just a pain when the tire is new, or Aggressors are just a pain when new, or Maxxis sizing was just a bit off. Either way, im glad i got it on and its holding air...


----------



## Norcal Mtb Addict (Nov 4, 2018)

These rims feel good from the initial little trail ride i went on. It is a trail close to my house. Only about a mile long without much climbing or descending. The weather hasn't been to good in Nor-cal to take a drive to really put them threw the paces.

They look awesome, and the custom stickers i ordered match my Bronson dead on.

Here are a couple pics of when i just got them put on my bike, not the best photos due to being in my living room...lol

Also i didnt get the logo on the rear rim and tire aligned properly but the rear tire was such a pain to get on. I wasn't about to take it off to center it.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Dang! You even color matched the bike stand. That is commitment.


----------



## Norcal Mtb Addict (Nov 4, 2018)

AOK said:


> Dang! You even color matched the bike stand. That is commitment.


 I got lucky that they made the stand in a almost exact color. When i seen it, i had to buy it. And its honestly more handy than i thought it would be. I dont even use my Park Tool bike stand most of the time...


----------



## shoopow (Oct 12, 2015)

I’ve emailed WR1 twice over the past two weeks with simple questions regarding sticker colours and rim tape; and they have not responded. As an wheelset owner, this does not inspire much confidence if things go wrong. 

What gives?

Edit: and I got a response one hour after posting this. :/


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I suspect they are running flat out right now with the introduction of their new product line (new wheelsets, new products beyond wheelsets) and the commencement of the non-winter biking season in the great white north and elsewhere. Lots of other stuff going on too, including supplying the Kona Factory Team.


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

I emailed them on Monday regarding a quote I got from them a while back. I had some changes and questions. Still haven’t heard back.

Perhaps they are busy at this time. first quote they gave me they were incredibly quick getting back to me.


----------



## shoopow (Oct 12, 2015)

Update:

Got some correspondence. If you want colour matched rim decals after the fact (my originals are beat up from normal use), go to stikrd.com


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

I think I remember reading or hearing that they are going to Sea Otter. They are probably having to deal with that plus their new line of rims for launch shortly. I could also be slightly delusional.


----------



## Norcal Mtb Addict (Nov 4, 2018)

shoopow said:


> Update:
> 
> Got some correspondence. If you want colour matched rim decals after the fact (my originals are beat up from normal use), go to stikrd.com


Yeah, i got my decals from becomeunique.pt on instagram. He knocked it out of the park. The color match to my Bronson V3 is dead on. Stikrd is also a great decal company. Cant go wrong with either.


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

I sent an email 11 days ago referencing the quote they gave me with some questions on the exact build. Still haven’t heard back.

I also called at the beginning of the week and then again today to the mobile number.

Still have heard nothing back. I really wanted these rims, but this is giving me reason to rethink. I cant imagine what its like if you have a problem, when its this hard to give them my money.

I really hope this is a strange momentary situation. I might have to just go with the new Zipp rims. Shame, I’d love to buy Canadian.

Anyone out there deal with these guys? Is this just a strange blip?


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

BlackPenquinn said:


> I sent an email 11 days ago referencing the quote they gave me with some questions on the exact build. Still haven't heard back.
> 
> I also called at the beginning of the week and then again today to the mobile number.
> 
> ...


Probably a blip due to Sea Otter.


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

I’m hoping you’re right.


----------



## ohmygato (Mar 8, 2011)

I dealt with Dustin and he was extremely quick getting back to me. I do not know what the problem could be but also suspect Sea Otter. I don't think you're wrong for being concerned though.


----------



## chowdapilot (May 30, 2005)

ohmygato said:


> I dealt with Dustin and he was extremely quick getting back to me. I do not know what the problem could be but also suspect Sea Otter. I don't think you're wrong for being concerned though.


I have an old request to purchase as well but I'm not concerned. They are dealing with new products and Sea Otter as well as the typical growing pains of a small company. If I had a significant issue I would call them directly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey guys. 

I apologize for the delay in response times right now. We have had a key roll in CSR leave the company 1 week before Sea Otter and with all the ramp up to the new product launches and organizing all that happens for Sea Otter I am a bit overwhelmed as the sole guy behind the wheel. 
Good news is we have some great new people coming to the rescue and I will do my best to get to you as fast as I can in the short term.
We love and appreciate all the support form all of you and I am working really hard to better this situation we are currently in. All I can ask for is your patience during the next 2 weeks while I get the ship back on track.

Cheers

Dustin


----------



## chowdapilot (May 30, 2005)

Dustin, 

Any chance we can get info on the new rims as well as pricing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norcal Mtb Addict (Nov 4, 2018)

Anyone know what kind of rim tape comes on the Agent rims. Its a black tape, i was hoping to purchase some as i like it. I did buy some Tesa 4288 which seems like the same tape they use. Should have it tomorrow but thought i would ask...


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

I had also sent an email that must have got overlooked with the CSR leaving, just wondering if WR1 will have all the colors of the new Onyx hubs available when they are released. Waiting on the Onyx release to order a new set of wheels.


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I apologize for the delay in response times right now. We have had a key roll in CSR leave the company 1 week before Sea Otter and with all the ramp up to the new product launches and organizing all that happens for Sea Otter I am a bit overwhelmed as the sole guy behind the wheel.
> Good news is we have some great new people coming to the rescue and I will do my best to get to you as fast as I can in the short term.
> ...


Dustin, thanks for the update.

When do you expect to have ordering info for the new bars? I totally don't need one but matching my Agents is important.


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

Do Your thing! Worth the wait!

Hope everything smooths out for you soon. Pumped to see the collab with 22desingz on the bar/stem. Another super innovative company!


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

These guys are awesome to deal with. They’re a small, but growing company and it sounds like the new rollout of rims and bars + Sea Otter + losing a piece of their customer service department has created a “perfect storm-type” situation. For those feeling frustrated, don’t let these short term delays put you off. These guys are awesome and really do care about their customers and the product they put out there. Hang tight while they get caught up, you won’t be disappointed! 

In other news, I’m looking forward to when the bars show up on their site! If the numbers match up with what I’m looking for, I’ll be picking up a set or two!


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Shartist said:


> These guys are awesome to deal with. They're a small, but growing company and it sounds like the new rollout of rims and bars + Sea Otter + losing a piece of their customer service department has created a "perfect storm-type" situation. For those feeling frustrated, don't let these short term delays put you off. These guys are awesome and really do care about their customers and the product they put out there. Hang tight while they get caught up, you won't be disappointed!
> 
> In other news, I'm looking forward to when the bars show up on their site! If the numbers match up with what I'm looking for, I'll be picking up a set or two!


X2 on everything single thing you said. This is coming from a purchaser of Agents and Insiders.

My own list consists of a third set of wheels, this time to go 27.5+ on my Honzo, and 2 sets of bars/stems once they are released.

These guys are totally killing it right now.


----------



## Norcal Mtb Addict (Nov 4, 2018)

I wouldnt let this put you off. I just purchased a set of 27.5 Agents a month ago. They forgot something in my order. They sent it right away as soon as i emailed them and also included a pair of WeAreOne socks. 

They have been quick to reply to all my emails when i was purchasing the rims. This isnt like them and you can see that it has been a perfect storm. New rims, stem, and bars. Plus a key member leaving. Plus Sea Otter. I am sure they will be back on track in no time.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

For those of you waiting on an answer on pending questions, someone from WAO replied to me today saying that the guys are still driving back from Sea Otter, and should be back in the shop Thursday to answer questions.


----------



## home_piece (Nov 26, 2008)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I apologize for the delay in response times right now. We have had a key roll in CSR leave the company 1 week before Sea Otter and with all the ramp up to the new product launches and organizing all that happens for Sea Otter I am a bit overwhelmed as the sole guy behind the wheel.
> Good news is we have some great new people coming to the rescue and I will do my best to get to you as fast as I can in the short term.
> ...


File > Automatic Replies > Send Automatic Replies "we are at Sea Otter and really busy we will get back to you soon but there might be a delay" might help mitigate. It's 2019 after all...


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

No doubt they are great guys, but I’m a little put off by the fact that there has been ZERO response. Se Otter or not, you can access every call and every email from your phone. 

Spring is here and people want to know if they should plan on wheels in 10 days or 4 weeks? Radio silence means you have to move to plan B, because you don’t want to find out its another 4 weeks, ten days from now. 

Especially if you are like me and you are having your bike built up, meaning I have no rims.


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

I finally got a response to my email 18 days later, only to be told the wait for my wheels would not be ten days, but is now at least 3 weeks out. That puts me near May 10th and my new bike would just sit there idle till then.

I’m sure many of you have had good exchanges with the guys, mine did not make me feel like they really wanted my business. 

Quick question, if you weren’t buying We Are One wheels, who would you buy? I need to find another option and get riding.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

BlackPenquinn said:


> I finally got a response to my email 18 days later, only to be told the wait for my wheels would not be ten days, but is now at least 3 weeks out. That puts me near May 10th and my new bike would just sit there idle till then.
> 
> I'm sure many of you have had good exchanges with the guys, mine did not make me feel like they really wanted my business.
> 
> Quick question, if you weren't buying We Are One wheels, who would you buy? I need to find another option and get riding.


The new Zipp wheels

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

BlackPenquinn said:


> I finally got a response to my email 18 days later, only to be told the wait for my wheels would not be ten days, but is now at least 3 weeks out. That puts me near May 10th and my new bike would just sit there idle till then.
> 
> I'm sure many of you have had good exchanges with the guys, mine did not make me feel like they really wanted my business.
> 
> Quick question, if you weren't buying We Are One wheels, who would you buy? I need to find another option and get riding.


Knight Composites

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

On a positive note, I am about to buy my third wheel set from We Are One. That will happen tomorrow. I will also pick up a new bar and stem combo, once they are in production. Likely 2 sets.

Until now, I have not heard of a single complaint about We Are One. And for good reason. Lifetime warranty + designed and manufactured right here. Top shelf products, all for a very reasonable cost.

As for Dustin, I can't think of anyone from whom I have received better, more personalized service. The guy has bent over backwards, more than once. He has patiently helped me get the ball over the goal line a number of times now, with some highly customized orders. Including, most recently, these beauties...


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

BlackPenguinn,
Have you purchased the wheels or just looking to get some? I don’t remember how long it took for my wheels to show up from WR1 last spring, but it was faster than when I have had Flow’s built with Hadley’s which were all in stock. 
If I remember correctly, my rims needed to be cooked, built and then shipped across the country (I’m in Montreal, so no custom delays). 
If you have paid for them, maybe there was a communication break down that is rightfully annoying and you somehow were bypassed but if you are inquiring about a set and haven’t purchased, then one would assume you will be served as first come first served. 
Dustin has always been quick with a response, usually the same day and he often is the one answering the phone (at least last season when I would call). 
I would try calling them directly to sort out this mess, as I’m sure Dustin would be able to explain what happened unless there is more to the story that you aren’t sharing. 
Eric


----------



## Alta825 (Mar 9, 2004)

My dealings with them were terrific. Within a day or 2 of the quoted build/ship times. Went with 29 Agents on Hydras with custom decals. Did they actually have your rims/hubs in stock when you physically ordered the wheelset? Guessing there is an underlying availability issue with what items you selected. 

Have you also checked with Fanatik? Seems like they stock a lot of their rims and could quickly lace something up...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## kwapik (Mar 1, 2016)

BlackPenquinn said:


> I finally got a response to my email 18 days later, only to be told the wait for my wheels would not be ten days, but is now at least 3 weeks out. That puts me near May 10th and my new bike would just sit there idle till then.
> 
> I'm sure many of you have had good exchanges with the guys, mine did not make me feel like they really wanted my business.
> 
> Quick question, if you weren't buying We Are One wheels, who would you buy? I need to find another option and get riding.


Odd customer service from them.

My two choices these days are WAO and Santa Cruz Reserve. If you want a wheelset right now, go with S C Reserve.


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

kwapik said:


> Odd customer service from them.
> 
> My two choices these days are WAO and Santa Cruz Reserve. If you want a wheelset right now, go with S C Reserve.


I'd still wait for We Are Ones, but if you must, I agree-SC Reserve is in second place.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

I've been waiting on mine a bit (~3 weeks) but talked to them today. They answered my questions, we made a modification to my order, and they said I could expect them to ship next week.

My second choice would have been to do the exact same wheel build but through Fanatik. It was $200+ cheaper getting direct from WAO.

Third choice would have been getting Reserves and having my shop relace a pair of my existing hubs to them, but that would have been probably about cost me net about $500 more ($300 more for wheelset, $200 lost from a wheel sale I was able to do this way).

I'm still happy with my choice. Riding alloy rims for a few weeks isn't the end of the world to me.


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

Lots off you guys have had great experiences, so I don’t want to drag these guys through the mud for one less than stellar experience and response. But you are asking questions.

Without turning this into a soap opera here are the highlights:

I didn’t give them money. 

They originally quoted me on the not yet named or released 35mm rim back in January. I was pretty excited. I told them I wouldn’t be ordering until closer to the my bike build date (April) as my bikes specs might change (center lock brakes or not, colors for accessories). The quoted ten day turn around was awesome.

March 31st I emailed to get the wheels. I needed to update the hubs, color, spokes, decals. That meant the quote had to be redone with a new link to PayPal. I got no response.

I called the office and mobile number over the next two weeks. I got no response.

We hit day 18 and I thinking it I shouldn’t have to work this hard to give someone my money. But I wanted the rims so I sent off an email. I finally got a response.

I was told everything but the decals were in stock, but I would have to wait 3 weeks.

I asked for them sooner as my new bike had no rims (29”) and my old bike is a (27.5”). I was told it wasn’t possible as people were in line ahead of me. To be honest, that annoyed me as I had been trying to have my order filled for 18 days.

Things devolved, there were some sour feelings.

I was then told the hubs weren’t in stock. Right up to the end I was still trying to get these wheels, and I’m thinking how hard is it to just say you’re sorry for ignoring a customer for 18 days and you will do everything you can to get the wheels out in two weeks? That would have fixed everything.

They never explained the radio silence but they did acknowledge they “dropped the ball”.

Sad for me, happy for the guys that got their rims.


----------



## funkymonks (Aug 23, 2017)

I had a good experience but with the product, not the company. I had a wheelbuilder that had a relationship with them build my wheels. I haven't personally had any experience with WAO directly, good or bad. I did wait a long time for the rims as well but it was at least in line with what I was originally quoted, three weeks.

I think it's a shame that some of the smaller companies that have good products can have such hit or miss service. I would imagine it is some combination of not being able to afford dedicated customer service folks and not having any experience or a policy on how to interact with customers. If you get the right person then everything seems great but if you don't then it seems like the company is a black hole of information.


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

BlackPenquinn said:


> March 31st I emailed to get the wheels. I needed to update the hubs, color, spokes, decals. That meant the quote had to be redone with a new link to PayPal. I got no response.


you were asking for a set of new wheels before a product release? Interesting.


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

I got a quote on a new set of rims before they were released and I was trying to have them take my money and buy them.



planetx88 said:


> you were asking for a set of new wheels before a product release? Interesting.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Has a price even been set for them?
I’ve been drinking, so please forgive my assholeness!
It almost sounds like no matter how the situation turns out, you are not going to be satisfied. 
In my limited experience with WR1, if the customer service is/was as bad as you are making it out to be, I’m pretty sure Dustin would be responding with an apology and an explanation for what happened. 
If I was Dustin, I’m pretty sure I would be doing my best to avoid a sale to you as I don’t think you would ever be satisfied (good thing I’m not in customer service). 
It looks like they are in a major growth spurt, doing their best to produce Ana amazing product and back it up with what I feel like some of the best warranty and customer service I’ve dealt with within the bike industry (been riding since the early 90’s).


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

***nvm***


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

Sounds like the customer service is normally excellent, I can only speak to my experience. Perhaps I caught him on the wrong day and he caught me at my peak annoyance.

- I got a quote for the Convert wheels back in February ($1875 CAD). A fantastic deal. I really, really wanted these wheels, and all of my earlier dealings with Ted were great. The wheels are great and the price is right, that's why I was still willing to purchase from them after not hearing back after 18 days. Even though I had emailed twice and called 4 times.

- I'm not sure there are many people who would be satisfied with 18 days of radio silence and then another 3 weeks delivery date (because there are orders in line ahead of you).

Had they told me my rims would have been delivered in 3 weeks back 18 days ago, I would have been more than happy. But I was now be looking at a 5.5 week (39 day) delivery time from my email request. That would also mean my brand new bike would be sitting idle for 3 weeks.

To be honest at this point I was fed up with not hearing back or being able to place my order and a little shocked that no apology was offered or a way to expedite the order to make of for the lost time.

- They are apparently going through a huge growth spurt. I'm sympathetic having gone through the same thing in my business life. I'm sure a perfect storm of crap is testing his ability to smile through it.

I'm just a guy who was looking for him to say something like "Sorry man, I have no idea how this happened. You've clearly really want our product as you have already been patiently waiting 18 days, lets try and get these out asap".

Anyway, I don't want to keep dragging this up. I think I have covered it ad nauseam. If Dustin wants to reach out that's cool, otherwise I think I'm looking at Ibis 942's with the i9 hydra hubs, or take a flier on the new Zipp rims (arrive on Thursday).

The Convert rims look great, hope you guys love them.



rugbyred said:


> Has a price even been set for them?
> I've been drinking, so please forgive my assholeness!
> It almost sounds like no matter how the situation turns out, you are not going to be satisfied.
> In my limited experience with WR1, if the customer service is/was as bad as you are making it out to be, I'm pretty sure Dustin would be responding with an apology and an explanation for what happened.
> ...


----------



## manteufel (Oct 27, 2017)

The new wheels offering are posted. I like the price drop on the agent. For all Canadian customers, this becomes one of the best offer available on the market, even better than nextie or LB in my opinion. If I can get a north American product for almost the same price as the foreign product, the choice is easy.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

manteufel said:


> The new wheels offering are posted. I like the price drop on the agent. For all Canadian customers, this becomes one of the best offer available on the market, even better than nextie or LB in my opinion. If I can get a north American product for almost the same price as the foreign product, the choice is easy.


^Yup! I got a good deal on the outgoing Outliers as well!


----------



## carlhulit (Sep 13, 2005)

I am considering the newly priced agents but disappointed in the I9 101 as the only hub option as I don't like the sound of I9s. Will they still be doing other hubs? I guess I should email them but I am waiting on a work issue before I spend the money.


----------



## manteufel (Oct 27, 2017)

carlhulit said:


> I am considering the newly priced agents but disappointed in the I9 101 as the only hub option as I don't like the sound of I9s. Will they still be doing other hubs? I guess I should email them but I am waiting on a work issue before I spend the money.


I am in the same boat. I do not want a hub that is too loud, but check this video. At the end they put grease on the hydra and it is pretty quiet.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

I think I remember seeing somewhere that they would build your wheel on the hubs of your choice if you sent them in. This may have changed since they seem to be quite busy with everything. 
Try calling as you mentioned as see what they say.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

manteufel said:


> I am in the same boat. I do not want a hub that is too loud, but check this video. At the end they put grease on the hydra and it is pretty quiet.


They definitely were willing to build them up on other hubs and I imagine they still are. They ordered the i9's for my DH wheels as this was not an offering for their stock DH builds, had them within a few days, and had the wheel shipped out within a day of receiving the hubs.


----------



## AmericanTemplar (Mar 26, 2010)

Anyone have to pay customs duties on these ordering from the US?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bannerman (May 15, 2018)

AmericanTemplar said:


> Anyone have to pay customs duties on these ordering from the US?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, UPS made me pay $28.75 in import fees (to California).


----------



## Alta825 (Mar 9, 2004)

Nope...



AmericanTemplar said:


> Anyone have to pay customs duties on these ordering from the US?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Ordered up a set of the Movement wheels with Agent rims. Now comes the hard part, the waiting. Having used I9 torches for several wheel builds in the past I'm interested to see how they compare to the 101 hubs. 90 points versus 120 points. Not sure if there will be a discernible difference or not.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

AmericanTemplar said:


> Anyone have to pay customs duties on these ordering from the US?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I paid $45 for shipping, but believe that was it.


----------



## newman17 (Jul 30, 2013)

AmericanTemplar said:


> Anyone have to pay customs duties on these ordering from the US?


Yes, I had to write a check to UPS for $117.80 for "brokerage fees". The driver said he'd never seen or heard of this before and had to check with his manager on what to do. I contacted WAO about it. They apologized and said it was an anomaly and that I shouldn't have been charged for it and that the error is on the UPS end. That was on January 8 and WAO said they would refund that amount to my original payment method for the wheels. I didn't see the refund and had follow up a couple of more times. Finally on February 6 I got the refund.

Since there is some customer service talk in this thread, it's probably also worth mentioning my other experience leading up to what's above (both good and bad). I ordered the wheel set on the Black Friday deal on Nov 21, then on Nov 30 sent a follow-up email just checking on a rough timeframe of when to expect them (just wanted to know when to sell my current wheels). They replied 4 days later (Dec 3) saying about 3 weeks due to high volume (I get it, BF sale, small company and all). Then, on Dec 13 they emailed saying they were having trouble getting the DT240s and offered I9s in their place. I declined and said I'd wait. They emailed Dec 19 saying they had 240s in stock and the wheels would ship out soon. The wheels didn't arrive until Jan 8 as mentioned above. That's 7 weeks from order to delivery if you're keeping track!

So, my take so far on WAO is:
1) The wheels themselves are great! Love the build and ride quality.
2) Based on my experiences, I admit I am concerned if an issue arises and I'm not sure I'd go this route again with the long waits of replies, updates, shipping issues, etc.

Hopefully they can continue to polish up the service and get it up to the level of the product itself!


----------



## AmericanTemplar (Mar 26, 2010)

newman17 said:


> Yes, I had to write a check to UPS for $117.80 for "brokerage fees". The driver said he'd never seen or heard of this before and had to check with his manager on what to do. I contacted WAO about it. They apologized and said it was an anomaly and that I shouldn't have been charged for it and that the error is on the UPS end. That was on January 8 and WAO said they would refund that amount to my original payment method for the wheels. I didn't see the refund and had follow up a couple of more times. Finally on February 6 I got the refund.
> 
> Since there is some customer service talk in this thread, it's probably also worth mentioning my other experience leading up to what's above (both good and bad). I ordered the wheel set on the Black Friday deal on Nov 21, then on Nov 30 sent a follow-up email just checking on a rough timeframe of when to expect them (just wanted to know when to sell my current wheels). They replied 4 days later (Dec 3) saying about 3 weeks due to high volume (I get it, BF sale, small company and all). Then, on Dec 13 they emailed saying they were having trouble getting the DT240s and offered I9s in their place. I declined and said I'd wait. They emailed Dec 19 saying they had 240s in stock and the wheels would ship out soon. The wheels didn't arrive until Jan 8 as mentioned above. That's 7 weeks from order to delivery if you're keeping track!
> 
> ...


I'm a small business owner and I read a book a while back called "The E-Myth: why most businesses don't work and what to do about it." The gist of it is that "the e-myth" is the myth that most business owners are entrepreneurial business people, when in reality they're mostly craftsmen that have zero business acumen. I've seen this over and over again and I think that is probably what is happening with WR1. Hopefully, as they grow, they will be able to find someone to manage the business side of things.

I'm waiting on a Guerrilla Gravity Trail Pistol and I'm not sure when it will be ready, so I'm not in a huge rush. If the rims still aren't ready when my GG is, I'll cancel the order and go with Derby's, which I've been running on 3 different bikes, since they were first released without a single issue. Also, I'm building my own wheels, so just ordered the rims.

Regarding the brokerage fees: I ship to Canada with UPS and I've heard the same complaint about the brokerage fees from Canadian customers. When it comes time to ship the rims, I may ask if they can ship them with Canadian Post.


----------



## Jukas (Mar 30, 2016)

AmericanTemplar said:


> I'm a small business owner and I read a book a while back called "The E-Myth: why most businesses don't work and what to do about it." The gist of it is that "the e-myth" is the myth that most business owners are entrepreneurial business people, when in reality they're mostly craftsmen that have zero business acumen. I've seen this over and over again and I think that is probably what is happening with WR1. Hopefully, as they grow, they will be able to find someone to manage the business side of things.
> 
> Regarding the brokerage fees: I ship to Canada with UPS and I've heard the same complaint about the brokerage fees from Canadian customers. When it comes time to ship the rims, I may ask if they can ship them with Canadian Post.


If it helps, I've bought two sets of rims from Dustin.. the first time back when he was still at Nobl, and then again in the black friday sale. He was great to work with both times, got me free replacement decals on the first set of rims when they arrived slightly damaged and was always great to communicate with. The second set I didn't even have the bike yet so I reached out and told him he could kick me to the back of the queue. He thanked me as they had a lot more orders than I think they expected, but still had the wheels to me in 4-5 weeks.

The first set from NOBL I too get hit with ~$100 in duty fees. The second time I asked him if that would happen and he told me that because they were manufactured in Canada and they had a NAFTA cert they were duty free. I got my wheels without any additional cost over what was charged to me at order.

I had been planning to go with SC Reserve wheels, but seeing that they were hand laid in Canada, and with my prior experience with Dustin I snagged these instead. Haven't regretted it one bit.


----------



## AmericanTemplar (Mar 26, 2010)

Jukas said:


> If it helps, I've bought two sets of rims from Dustin.. the first time back when he was still at Nobl, and then again in the black friday sale. He was great to work with both times, got me free replacement decals on the first set of rims when they arrived slightly damaged and was always great to communicate with. The second set I didn't even have the bike yet so I reached out and told him he could kick me to the back of the queue. He thanked me as they had a lot more orders than I think they expected, but still had the wheels to me in 4-5 weeks.
> 
> The first set from NOBL I too get hit with ~$100 in duty fees. The second time I asked him if that would happen and he told me that because they were manufactured in Canada and they had a NAFTA cert they were duty free. I got my wheels without any additional cost over what was charged to me at order.
> 
> I had been planning to go with SC Reserve wheels, but seeing that they were hand laid in Canada, and with my prior experience with Dustin I snagged these instead. Haven't regretted it one bit.


I spoke with Dustin on the phone the other day to ask some technical questions. I could tell from his energy that he's pretty slammed.

The website could use a little work as well: there's mention of an FAQ, but it's nowhere to be found, there aren't any details about ERD, there could be a lot more photos and maybe a gallery of bikes with WR1 rims, etc. But, I saw the rims in person on a friend's bike and they were the most beautiful rims that I had ever seen. I love the profile and the fact that they are made by a rider and craftsman. Hopefully they smooth out the business side of things.

These are more attractive then the SC or the NOBL rims IMO. NOBL logos are big and ugly and I don't really like the look of the bulging eyelets on the SC's.


----------



## AmericanTemplar (Mar 26, 2010)

FYI, my WR1 rims are shipping today. That's 8 business days after placing the order or 10 days total. Less than the 2 weeks that was listed on the website...

Anyway, I'll update after I receive them and build with them, but I'm stoked so far!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Customer service has been very responsive after ordering a set of wheels. Comments on my sales order have been answered within 24 hours(multiple times). They provided an updated wait time and even rushed my order so I would have them in time for a bike trip. So far they are killing it.


----------



## AmericanTemplar (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, my experience ended up being great as well! The rims arrived yesterday and they were very nicely packaged and there were no customs duties. Can't wait to build with them!

I ended up having to order the bar/stem combo as well...


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

My wheels just arrived! No duties or fees. The box was in good shape and they were well packaged. Can't wait to mount some tires and shred some trail!


----------



## AmericanTemplar (Mar 26, 2010)

Just laced up the wheels. They’re much easier to lace than the Derby’s that I’ve had on other bikes, due to the shallower rim depth. Didn’t even have to use a nipple driver. Looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Put it all together last night. The wheels look great. The rear 2.4 Rekon looks tiny compared to the 2.6 XR4 front tire. Unfortunately it's been raining like crazy here so it will be a while before they see any action.


----------



## yeti575 (Feb 25, 2007)

Last we heard, WAO was going through some growing pains. Been a couple of months since the last post... anyone care to share their most recent experience? 

I have interest in a set of Agents w/101's. Seems everyone is 100% happy with the product, just hoping the equally important customer service side of things is where it should be as well.

I did sent an email, but it's only been a day.


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

yeti575 said:


> Last we heard, WAO was going through some growing pains. Been a couple of months since the last post... anyone care to share their most recent experience?
> 
> I have interest in a set of Agents w/101's. Seems everyone is 100% happy with the product, just hoping the equally important customer service side of things is where it should be as well.
> 
> I did sent an email, but it's only been a day.


I ordered my wheelset last monday and got them today, granting the hubs were on hand. Top notch customer service.







https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5d564a4f40f2d/received_365328750753290.mp4

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## yeti575 (Feb 25, 2007)

Dustin did reach out to me (PM'd) after reading my post here. There is a new CS rep in place, but I have not heard back from her. Seems like a lot of work, but I'll continue with the process and share my experience as we move, hopefully, forward.


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyone know if there are any discount codes active right now?


----------



## elcap23 (Sep 14, 2011)

I can't speak to the Customer Service side of things, as I have never had any problems with my Agent wheelset. In fact, I have ran these on my Yeti 55 for 2 years now in Tahoe chunk and they are still good as new. Even survived a week in the Whistler Bike Park with no problems. Can't recommend them enough.


----------



## yt66 (Jan 15, 2019)

Is it worth waiting for the Black friday sale?


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

yt66 said:


> Is it worth waiting for the Black friday sale?


I suppose it depends on how highly you value the experience of riding super sick wheels for three months of your finite lifespan. But keep in mind, it's three months you'll never get back and depending on where you live, you might have to wait to ride them


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Shartist said:


> I suppose it depends on how highly you value the experience of riding super sick wheels for three months of your finite lifespan. But keep in mind, it's three months you'll never get back and depending on where you live, you might have to wait to ride them


Depends on how bad you need new wheels

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

The WAO shills are all over the Pinkbike comments section. Santa Cruz releases a new wheel? WAO shills all over it.


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

Schulze said:


> The WAO shills are all over the Pinkbike comments section. Santa Cruz releases a new wheel? WAO shills all over it.


Shills?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

yt66 said:


> Is it worth waiting for the Black friday sale?


Dude, if money is an issue get something from the movement series. A killer carbon wheel set with a lifetime warranty for around 1K seems like the best deal out there. Btw, very happy with my Agents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

How much is the black friday sale?


----------



## jskinner10 (Dec 31, 2015)

rpearce1475 said:


> How much is the black friday sale?


20% off. I bought a wheelset through the sale last year and was extremely happy with the experience. The 20% off allowed me to get agent wheels with onyx hubs at a slightly less eyebrow raising price. I've been very happy with the wheelset so far.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwapik (Mar 1, 2016)

Good interview with Dustin from WAO. Even mentions they are beginning the process of producing a frame.

https://bikepacking.com/plog/we-are-one-composites/


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

About to order a wheelset. Poll for everyone here, should I go with gold hubs and gold spoke nipples or just gold hubs? Too matchy matchy with both? Anyone done something similar? Bike will be mostly black/grey with just a few small gold accents otherwise


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

rpearce1475 said:


> About to order a wheelset. Poll for everyone here, should I go with gold hubs and gold spoke nipples or just gold hubs? Too matchy matchy with both? Anyone done something similar? Bike will be mostly black/grey with just a few small gold accents otherwise


Dustin unilaterally decided to use red spoke nipples to match the red DT Swiss decals on my 240 hubs for my Insiders. Went with stealth WAO decals. Looks fantastic.

I asked for orange nipples and custom orange Kona decals on my Agents. Also look incredible.

I would go with the gold nipples fo sho. I am a big fan of custom colour nipples. Especially if you have Fox Factory kashima **** going on.


----------



## yeti575 (Feb 25, 2007)

I ended up ordering a set of The Agents, after Dustin reached out to me. I placed my order on Friday and had my wheels the following Tuesday. I'm in Maine, so pretty impressive. Set came in at aprox. 1900 grams taped w/valves installed. The wheels appear to be top notch and represent an outstanding value for 1K. 

OK, great product, but how was the customer service?

All-in-all, a pleasant buying experience. I only dealt with Dustin, so it's hard to comment on his support staff. I feel that by posting here (which may not be true), may have got his attention a little quicker. I guess time will tell as the company grows. Dustin seems like a stand up guy and was a joy to deal with. No buyers remorse here. I wish him all the best in the future!


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

rpearce1475 said:


> About to order a wheelset. Poll for everyone here, should I go with gold hubs and gold spoke nipples or just gold hubs? Too matchy matchy with both? Anyone done something similar? Bike will be mostly black/grey with just a few small gold accents otherwise


Just to add to my prior response, matching spoke nipples are a very subtle way to tie in everything. They also add a little bling to what can be an otherwise ho-hum wheelset. If they match your hub, they will still be versatile enough to move between bikes. Like I said - the effect is subtle but very effective.


----------



## manteufel (Oct 27, 2017)

Does anyone has time on both the Union and the Agent wheelset? 
Other than the Hub is there a big difference between the two models?


----------



## wisegofr (Jan 22, 2006)

I have the exact same question which hasn’t been fully answered. I have been looking for reviews of the Union’s and can’t really find any. I contacted We Are One and Dustin responded. Here’s what I asked: ”What are the differences between Union and Agent rims? I see the Union’s are slightly lighter, less radial stiffness and higher impact resistance but do they ride significantly different? I looked online and find quite a few reviews of the Agent’s but cannot find a review of the Unions or a comparison of the two rims ridden side by side.

Dustin’s Response: “Everything you listed about the Union over the Agent is correct. There is a noticeable ride quality difference in my opinion and the numbers to support that on testing. We worked really hard at improving the Agent and wouldn't have proceeded with the Union had we only made marginal gains.”

I would also recommend listening to the Downtime Podcast with Dustin called “Reinventing the Wheel”. It was quite informative on what their goals were with the newer rims. 

I haven’t made a final decision but I think I am going with the Agent with the 101 hubs mainly based on price. While I’m sure the new Union is better than the Agent the price difference right now is just too much for me. Also, I'm not a racer so I'm not sure the benefits of the Union would be all that apparent to me. I won’t be able to purchase for about another month however so I will continue to think about it.


----------



## Mgrantorser (Sep 29, 2019)

Anyone know if they are going to be doing a black Friday sale this year?


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Mgrantorser said:


> Anyone know if they are going to be doing a black Friday sale this year?


I guess we won't know for sure but they did -20% last year and the year before... 1500can$ for Insider on dt350 with cx-ray and 36t upgrade...


----------



## cachaulo (Sep 14, 2009)

wisegofr said:


> I have the exact same question which hasn't been fully answered. I have been looking for reviews of the Union's and can't really find any. I contacted We Are One and Dustin responded. Here's what I asked: "What are the differences between Union and Agent rims? I see the Union's are slightly lighter, less radial stiffness and higher impact resistance but do they ride significantly different? I looked online and find quite a few reviews of the Agent's but cannot find a review of the Unions or a comparison of the two rims ridden side by side.
> 
> Dustin's Response: "Everything you listed about the Union over the Agent is correct. There is a noticeable ride quality difference in my opinion and the numbers to support that on testing. We worked really hard at improving the Agent and wouldn't have proceeded with the Union had we only made marginal gains."
> 
> ...


I had the same thought process and went with Agent because the value is incredible at that price. My first experience with I9 and love the hubs so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mgrantorser (Sep 29, 2019)

LewisQC said:


> I guess we won't know for sure but they did -20% last year and the year before... 1500can$ for Insider on dt350 with cx-ray and 36t upgrade...


Seems like a smart thing for them to do to generate some work for the off season.


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

cachaulo said:


> I had the same thought process and went with Agent because the value is incredible at that price. My first experience with I9 and love the hubs so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I9s and agents are hard to beat

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adodero (Jul 16, 2009)

Mgrantorser said:


> Anyone know if they are going to be doing a black Friday sale this year?


I'd love to know this also. I think last year it started on the Friday before, so this coming Friday. Hopefully we'll know soon, I need to wrap up this build...


----------



## Bluegill (Mar 28, 2018)

I, too, am eagerly watching for a Black Friday sale. 

I'm trying to decide between Roost i31AM wheels with DT350 hubs or the WAO Agents with I9 101 hubs. WAO is a buck cheaper at $999. 

20% discount would probably make me click Add to Cart on WAO.


----------



## Adodero (Jul 16, 2009)

Bluegill said:


> I, too, am eagerly watching for a Black Friday sale.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between Roost i31AM wheels with DT350 hubs or the WAO Agents with I9 101 hubs. WAO is a buck cheaper at $999.
> 
> 20% discount would probably make me click Add to Cart on WAO.


I'd be shocked if we saw 20% off on those, not that I'd complain...IMO the 101 hubs are a better bet, but then again, I9 is 15min from my house. I am waiting to see what they offer on those before getting anything, though.

I've got my drivetrain waiting for wheels, gotta get that Microspline before I finish it, but that limits options considerably.

I've also debated on just going Hydra S and upgrading the rims later.


----------



## Bluegill (Mar 28, 2018)

I9 Hydra hubs on Union wheels at $1625 minus 20% = $1300 compared to I9 101 hubs on Agent wheels at $999 would probably make me go for the Hydras & Unions. Plus you get the color choices with the Hydras.


----------



## uberstein (Jun 10, 2010)

Anyone else having trouble breaking spokes with Agent rims?

29" rim. On drive side rear... ...spoke-to-nipple seems to have a bit of an angle that would stress the spoke at the junction, and that's where they're breaking. 

Wheels are a couple months old and I've broken 3. I'm not particularly heavy...


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have the Union's with I9 Hydras on my Ripmo since July. Overall, very satisfied with the wheelset and love the new I9 Hydra buzz. However, I'd be lying if I said I can tell any difference between the Unions and my Nox Farlows or the NOBL's I used to have. The only carbon wheels I've ever had where I can unequivocally say that I noticed a true difference in feel/ride quality are the Santa Cruz Reserve 37's...best wheels I've ever had.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

My Insiders and Agents have been bullet proof although I notice with both sets that I can hear something rubbing on high speed, high G cornering. I believe it’s the brake pads contacting the rotors but not sure. 

Otherwise, no issues after a fair amount of beating on them.


----------



## accordnick (Sep 13, 2012)

k2rider1964 said:


> The only carbon wheels I've ever had where I can unequivocally say that I noticed a true difference in feel/ride quality are the Santa Cruz Reserve 37's...best wheels I've ever had.


What do you mean by feel/ride quality?


----------



## luk6761 (Jul 20, 2016)

Anyone had any experience with Revive 25mm IW wheelset? can't find any review about them. 

Anyone with exact weight on the Revive or Faction on I9 Hydra hub?

Thanks


----------



## Mgrantorser (Sep 29, 2019)

Hey peeps, 15% off with the code 15OFF2019 for the rest of the week just went live on their Instagram.


----------



## wisegofr (Jan 22, 2006)

FYI: Black Friday 2019 Sale on now with 15% off. Code: 15OFF2019

https://www.instagram.com/weareonecomposites/?hl=en


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

wisegofr said:


> FYI: Black Friday 2019 Sale on now with 15% off. Code: 15OFF2019
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/weareonecomposites/?hl=en


Thanks!


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I ordered a set of Agents Friday. Got an email saying they could take up to 9 weeks to ship.

Edit: they were just being cautious with their delivery estimates. Mine shipped within two weeks.


----------



## Mgrantorser (Sep 29, 2019)

I'd call them. They're pretty great


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

Mgrantorser said:


> I'd call them. They're pretty great


Yup. I PM'd them, then edited my post...


----------



## accordnick (Sep 13, 2012)

jeremy3220 said:


> I ordered a set of Agents Friday. Got an email saying they could take up to 9 weeks to ship :/


I'd also got an email saying about up to 9 weeks, but today my Unions have arrived! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mgrantorser (Sep 29, 2019)

Mine too! So. Sick. Hydras 100% worth it.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

accordnick said:


> I'd also got an email saying about up to 9 weeks, but today my Unions have arrived! :thumbsup:


When did you order yours?


----------



## accordnick (Sep 13, 2012)

jeremy3220 said:


> When did you order yours?


11/27/2019 17:04, rims only.


----------



## wisegofr (Jan 22, 2006)

jeremy3220 said:


> I ordered a set of Agents Friday. Got an email saying they could take up to 9 weeks to ship :/


I ordered Agents on 11/27 and received them on 12/10. 
In case anyone is interested:
Ordered 27.5 Agents with 1/1 centerlock hubs with microspline using CX-Rays and weights for wheels came out to 940 grams rear and 792 grams front with rim tape and valves. Total weight: 1732 grams.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I have a set of Convert’s on my Rascal. I wanted Union’s, but lead time did not line up with an upcoming trip.

Definitely a beefy wheel for a 130mm bike, but they have a nice suppleness to them that is hard to explain. I thought they would be a little harsh, but that is not the case.

My only, very minor, issue it that they look like ABS pipes bent into rims. Not as nice visually as other options.


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

wisegofr said:


> I ordered Agents on 11/27 and received them on 12/10.
> In case anyone is interested:
> Ordered 27.5 Agents with 1/1 centerlock hubs with microspline using CX-Rays and weights for wheels came out to 940 grams rear and 792 grams front with rim tape and valves. Total weight: 1732 grams.


Sounds like they sold a lot during the sale. I got mine with in a week of ordering last july.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

accordnick said:


> I'd also got an email saying about up to 9 weeks, but today my Unions have arrived! :thumbsup:


Mine are on the way. I guess they were just being really conservative with their ETA's.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I placed an order for Agent wheels w/ I9 101 hubs a few days ago. Pretty stoked! 

Does anyone know if they come with rim tape directly from their shop?


----------



## wisegofr (Jan 22, 2006)

slimphatty said:


> I placed an order for Agent wheels w/ I9 101 hubs a few days ago. Pretty stoked!
> 
> Does anyone know if they come with rim tape directly from their shop?


Mine came with rim tape and valves installed.


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

slimphatty said:


> I placed an order for Agent wheels w/ I9 101 hubs a few days ago. Pretty stoked!
> 
> Does anyone know if they come with rim tape directly from their shop?


Mine was taped and had stem

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks like the 101/Agent wheelsets are no longer available. Too bad, they were a really good value.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

ianick said:


> Looks like the 101/Agent wheelsets are no longer available. Too bad, they were a really good value.


I figured it was too good to last. Premium carbon wheels made in Canada with I9 hubs for $1k ($850 on sale)...glad I got mine a few weeks ago.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Totally agree, almost purchased a backup set when they were on sale.


----------



## wisegofr (Jan 22, 2006)

I am also glad I purchased when I did. Sad to see them go. Looks to me like the Revolution series on sale now all come with 101hubs as standard instead of the hydras.


----------



## Txholland (Nov 28, 2006)

k2rider1964 said:


> I have the Union's with I9 Hydras on my Ripmo since July. Overall, very satisfied with the wheelset and love the new I9 Hydra buzz. However, I'd be lying if I said I can tell any difference between the Unions and my Nox Farlows or the NOBL's I used to have. The only carbon wheels I've ever had where I can unequivocally say that I noticed a true difference in feel/ride quality are the Santa Cruz Reserve 37's...best wheels I've ever had.


What tires do you run on the Reserve 37's? Have you experience with a 2.5 or 2.6 tire on the Reserve 37?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Just sent WAO an email asking them if a rim similar to what they are using in cooperation with I9 for the Ultralight 280C (370g, 28mm internal) will be available any time soon. 

Will update this post with any responses.


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

Le Duke said:


> Just sent WAO an email asking them if a rim similar to what they are using in cooperation with I9 for the Ultralight 280C (370g, 28mm internal) will be available any time soon.
> 
> Will update this post with any responses.


Very interested, as I really like my Teo's from NOX, but would be psyched for a couple mm wider with a similar weight for the next build


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's the response from WAO:

Hi there *******,

Unfortunately we are unable to provide this rim for you as it is an I9 specific product. We offer our Faction rim which is a very similar rim to the UL280C if that is something you would be interested in. We don't have any immediate plans for a rim mimicking the UL at this moment as we have a couple other projects on the go right now but I would not write it off for something we produce in the future!

Hope you can understand,
Josh


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Have absolutely loved my WR1 Union wheelset, so much that I just placed an order for a trail wheelset of factions with CX Rays. Does anyone know if the prior adage of no Continental tires on WR1 rims still applies to the newer rim layups?


----------



## scandy1 (May 2, 2016)

For those with CX rays on your wheelsets, have any of you experienced the front wheel deflecting strangely off things? It could be a suspension thing, but im trying to think through other posibilities. 

I've been having moments going through rock gardens, especially hitting rocks/chunk while cornering, when the front wheel seems to just deflect off those hits to one side pretty abruptly. 
I was thinking it could be a bladed spoke thing? I'm also running 28h. the wheel doesnt feel particularly flexy or strange cornering hard in smooth corners.


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

What rims? what kind of bike/ riding style? tires and tire inserts (if any)? Agents?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

CX-Rays have the same cross sectional area as the Laser. They behave the exact same way. Steel is steel.

If you want a stiffer wheel, go with thicker spokes. This will also build a LESS DURABLE wheel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

Le Duke said:


> Steel is steel.


Very true. Bladed spokes are not to blame specifically, but could be a tension issue, or even something as simple as the "wrong" tire for the rim, or maybe just overinflated. So many factors that could play together to cause this feeling. Ive had similar feelings with a factory reynolds carbon wheelset that I always thought was over tensioned, skittered around a bit. Not sure that I've found round spokes to make stiffer wheels in all ways, probably in vertical compliance, but not necessarily in torsional stiffness. I think I notice spoke tension, and even tension more than the kind of spokes, hard thing to know for sure.

My WR1s make noise as spokes detension/ over-tension when the rim deforms on a hard impact, but I havent had any undue jumpiness. Quite the opposite, I find them to be smoother than other carbon wheels ive owned, probably because it feels like they deform more readily.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Faction vs Union. Is this a terrain, bike and riding style decision or simply a tire width decision? 

Bike would be a 140/150mm 29er with 2.4-2.5 rear x 2.5-2.6 front. Couldn't imagine going any larger than this.

WR1 has the Faction as a "Trail" rim with tire sizes ranging from 2.1-2.5 and the Union as a "Trail/Enduro" rim with tires sizes ranging from 2.4-2.8. How much do these rims overlap with their intended purpose? I usually don't break stuff but I'm also not looking to push my luck with a lighter rim. Just looking to balance rim and tire width with intended use.


----------



## manteufel (Oct 27, 2017)

Looking for a set of wheels for my hardtail, something not too harsh.

How compliant are the convert compared to other brands?

Would I be better buying aluminium, a set of I9 enduro s?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone want to hazard a guess as to whether WAO will be coming out with any new rims in the near future?

I'd like a ~30mm, but not Union-heavy (495g) rim for the front of my XC bike. I'd take a Faction up front if it was the same weight but stretched to 30mm.

The Revive looks like the ticket for the rear.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

Le Duke said:


> Anyone want to hazard a guess as to whether WAO will be coming out with any new rims in the near future?
> 
> I'd like a ~30mm, but not Union-heavy (495g) rim for the front of my XC bike. I'd take a Faction up front if it was the same weight but stretched to 30mm.
> 
> The Revive looks like the ticket for the rear.


I don't have any inside info, but speculatively speaking, they just released a new line of rims last year which is no small feat for a company essentially handmaking these works of mtb art on a small scale while also actively pursuing R&D. Add to that the complications of COVID-19, an impact from what I hear is highly asymmetrical on the bike industry- that is to say, while bikes are selling like hot cakes to Johnny-q-public looking for cruisers or even higher end bikes for those that can afford to purchase something nicer since cheaper options aren't available, the high-end niche industries for aftermarket components aren't fairing as well given they appeal and are known to those in the know, are commodities, and disposable income isn't exactly at a high in most sectors. These problems are further exacerbated by all manner of supply chain issues.

I'm not saying WAO is subject to these factors, but I've talked to some other specialty high end component guys and that which I've described is certainly affecting a significant portion of that market. I guess what I'm saying is, you're asking a lot given the current environment...


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Shartist said:


> I don't have any inside info, but speculatively speaking, they just released a new line of rims last year which is no small feat for a company essentially handmaking these works of mtb art on a small scale while also actively pursuing R&D. Add to that the complications of COVID-19, an impact from what I hear is highly asymmetrical on the bike industry- that is to say, while bikes are selling like hot cakes to Johnny-q-public looking for cruisers or even higher end bikes for those that can afford to purchase something nicer since cheaper options aren't available, the high-end niche industries for aftermarket components aren't fairing as well given they appeal and are known to those in the know, are commodities, and disposable income isn't exactly at a high in most sectors. These problems are further exacerbated by all manner of supply chain issues.
> 
> I'm not saying WAO is subject to these factors, but I've talked to some other specialty high end component guys and that which I've described is certainly affecting a significant portion of that market. I guess what I'm saying is, you're asking a lot given the current environment...


That was the politest response to a poorly thought out question in the history of MTBR. Thanks for letting me down softly.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Has anyone run continental tires with the newest edition (faction/union etc) of the WR1 wheels? I know with the Agent they recommended against it but wondering if this still runs true. Had great luck with Contis in the past


----------



## wisegofr (Jan 22, 2006)

scandy1 said:


> For those with CX rays on your wheelsets, have any of you experienced the front wheel deflecting strangely off things? It could be a suspension thing, but im trying to think through other posibilities.
> 
> I've been having moments going through rock gardens, especially hitting rocks/chunk while cornering, when the front wheel seems to just deflect off those hits to one side pretty abruptly.
> I was thinking it could be a bladed spoke thing? I'm also running 28h. the wheel doesnt feel particularly flexy or strange cornering hard in smooth corners.


I have a pair of Agents 32 hole with 1/1 hubs using CX Ray spokes and no inserts and I do feel some resonating wobble/deflection at times from the front wheel when going through rock gardens. It can be quite annoying and I never had this with my old much cheaper aluminum rims. I can get the same sensation when hitting the front wheel into the ground when off the bike. This does not occur much with more high speed rolling terrain. I also thought maybe it was coming from the front fork at first but after more diagnosis I believe it is the front wheel. Not sure if the CX Rays vs standard spokes make a difference. I just took the 2.6 Bontrager XR5 off and put on a 2.5 DHF exo+ to see if this changes the sensation. I will try this out later in the week.

Edit: I did a fork service and this seems to have fixed my issues. The fork was brand new but seems maybe there was some air or oil issue going on. The WAO wheels are rock solid now. Glad it was an easy fix but a little annoyed I had to do a fork service on a brand new fork.


----------



## Crooked Cop (May 28, 2014)

How wide is the outer rim width and the bead width of the Union rims?


----------



## willydb (Dec 8, 2016)

37 mm. 
30mm.


----------



## willydb (Dec 8, 2016)

I also run agent 32 with Hadley hubs.. CXray spoke custom build by We are one..
I had this feeling at first , year and a half ago. I lightened my compression and rebound dampening to compensate for the natural dampening? effect of the rim. I guess I can't explain the science but the wheels track better, are faster and let me spend less time braking and more focus on trail ahead.
I over shot a turn and drifted out yesterday. my front tire left a 20 foot long mark in the trail before it let me go.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Another (dumb) question:

Anyone know of any retailer that has the Revive rim in stock?

Edit: I ended up emailing my contact at WAO. He said they had some Revive rims straight off the mold, not yet drilled. 

Ordered. Should be here next week. Building up with either a 180/240 set or 240/240.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Update: WAO still haven't shipped my rims. Given that one of their guys said they had some ready to go, I'm kind of perplexed by this. It's been 16 days (their stated shipping timeline in the confirmation email I received when I purchased was 14) and I asked about them a couple days ago. A different WAO employee said they had another batch coming off the line as they've had increased demand for that rim.

It's frustrating being told one thing by one employee, and another thing by someone else. I get it, new company, ramping up production, growing pains. I hope it's not this hard to get a new rim down the line if I have to make a warranty claim.


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> Update: WAO still haven't shipped my rims. Given that one of their guys said they had some ready to go, I'm kind of perplexed by this. It's been 16 days (their stated shipping timeline in the confirmation email I received when I purchased was 14) and I asked about them a couple days ago. A different WAO employee said they had another batch coming off the line as they've had increased demand for that rim.
> 
> It's frustrating being told one thing by one employee, and another thing by someone else. I get it, new company, ramping up production, growing pains. I hope it's not this hard to get a new rim down the line if I have to make a warranty claim.


That's a bummer. They do seem to have a really small crew, maybe even smaller at any given time with the COVID situation. I own two sets and am really pulling for them. They're the kind of company I think we all want to support.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

DrPete said:


> That's a bummer. They do seem to have a really small crew, maybe even smaller at any given time with the COVID situation. I own two sets and am really pulling for them. They're the kind of company I think we all want to support.


Yeah, I'm not holding it against them. I understand that they are dealing with the current situation as best they can, while trying to uphold their obligations. I can't even imagine how hard it is trying to run a young, growing business at this time.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm not sure what's going on Le Duke, but I feel confident they will make it right. Like DrPete said, these are type of folks and company you want to support.

I have one set of Unions, and am ordering a set of Factions on Monday. I've spoken to Dustin and Josh both more than a few times, and they will always super considerate, patient with my questions, and beyond helpful. Also great to deal with when a few of the spokes on my Unions snapped.

Couldn't recommend them highly enough based on my experiences, so I sincerely hope they get you squared away!!!


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

I hope you get soon @Le Duke. I have a set of Revive's from speedgearbike and they are awesome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Got my UPS tracking number this morning. Should be here Wednesday. 

Hope to get them built up and riding by Thursday.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Le Duke said:


> Got my UPS tracking number this morning. Should be here Wednesday.
> 
> Hope to get them built up and riding by Thursday.


I know the guys at WAO quite well. They are based by the school I teach at and sponsor a couple of athletes I coach. A really good company, owned and operated by people who can really ride a bike.

Locally their wheels are everywhere, and by and large problems are very rare. I think you picked a good rim.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

LMN said:


> I know the guys at WAO quite well. They are based by the school I teach at and sponsor a couple of athletes I coach. A really good company, owned and operated by people who can really ride a bike.
> 
> Locally their wheels are everywhere, and by and large problems are very rare. I think you picked a good rim.


Got them in last night, and got the rear wheel built up this morning. The build quality of the rims is incredible. I've owned Enve, Zipp, various Chinese brands. Best I've seen, bar none. Well done, WAO.

719g on the nose for the rear wheel. Rims were lighter than advertised. Should build up to 1350g for the set on 6 bolt, boost 240s (non-EXP).

I have an "extra" Extralite front hub laying around that I had originally planned to use on my wife's gravel bike. Turns out it can't be converted to fit her 12mm front thru axle/fork properly. Doing some quick math, if I bought 32 Berd spokes and a Faction rim, I could build up a ~575g, 27mm internal front wheel. Whoa.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Le Duke said:


> Got them in last night, and got the rear wheel built up this morning. The build quality of the rims is incredible. I've owned Enve, Zipp, various Chinese brands. Best I've seen, bar none. Well done, WAO.
> 
> 719g on the nose for the rear wheel. Rims were lighter than advertised. Should build up to 1350g for the set on 6 bolt, boost 240s (non-EXP).
> 
> I have an "extra" Extralite front hub laying around that I had originally planned to use on my wife's gravel bike. Turns out it can't be converted to fit her 12mm front thru axle/fork properly. Doing some quick math, if I bought 32 Berd spokes and a Faction rim, I could build up a ~575g, 27mm internal front wheel. Whoa.


I think they are making one of the best rims right now.

A buddy used their wheels for 2 years, zero issues. He bought a Trek Top Fuel that came with new top of line Bontrager wheels, first real rocky ride the rear rim disintegrates into shards. Four weeks later he is still waiting for the replacement wheel. Good thing I have a ton of spare wheels I can lend out.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

Le Duke said:


> Got them in last night, and got the rear wheel built up this morning. The build quality of the rims is incredible. I've owned Enve, Zipp, various Chinese brands. Best I've seen, bar none. Well done, WAO.
> 
> 719g on the nose for the rear wheel. Rims were lighter than advertised. Should build up to 1350g for the set on 6 bolt, boost 240s (non-EXP).
> 
> I have an "extra" Extralite front hub laying around that I had originally planned to use on my wife's gravel bike. Turns out it can't be converted to fit her 12mm front thru axle/fork properly. Doing some quick math, if I bought 32 Berd spokes and a Faction rim, I could build up a ~575g, 27mm internal front wheel. Whoa.


I couldn't agree with you more regarding the fit and finish of WAO's wheels. The carbon work is beautiful, and especially apparent when looking at the inner rim surface. The durability and performance is equally as impressive. I plan to write a full review and post at some point inthe near future.

Interesting story regarding the carbon quality used by WAO:
As I was packing up my DH bike last weekend at the bike park at the end of two full days of riding (Blue Mountain Bike Park, Pa), I got to talking to the people parked next to me about bikes and our respective setups and how the mountain's loose chunky terrain, even by East coast sstandards, is a real test of bikes and components. When I mentioned how impressed I was with the performance and durability of my carbon wheels--they still spin immaculately true despite beating the piss out of them every weekend for 5.5 months last year and every weekend the park's been open this year--the guy I was talking to became visibly more interested and asked what they were (I have the stealth black labels). When I mentioned they were WAO he asked if he could take some pictures of the battle scars. Turns out he works for the company that supplies the carbon to WAO. He also informed me that WAO was incredibly particular and they had to spec them the good aerospace grade carbon to meet their expectations. I found this impressive and very telling of WAO's standards and build quality.


----------



## scoobydoo666 (May 10, 2017)

Hey guys, any of you ride Faction wheels?
I would like some feedback on them. 
I am planning to run them with 29x2.35 WildAm tires on my Hightower. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## james_howard (Sep 21, 2008)

I have have factions with 2.3 minions on my SC Tallboy. Pretty much an ideal setup if you want something strong and light and want to run 2.3-2.4 tires.


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

Im running the factions on a wheelset up for a singlespeed that actually gets abused quite a bit. Having trouble with my p321 hub creaking and pawls making horrible noises when they slip, but the rims are great. 2 years of abuse, hand built, quite poorly, by me, but havent ever needed a true and ive thrown quite a bit at them. I may replace with new hubs, but the rims will remain, only cosmetic damage. Ive run numerous maxxis tires, ikon 2.35s, high roller 2.4, dhf and dhr 2.5 and currently a minion ss (2.4?) with xc weight cushcore in it for a bit more protection, and just as an experiment.


----------



## itsky (Jul 26, 2011)

OldHouseMan said:


> Faction vs Union. Is this a terrain, bike and riding style decision or simply a tire width decision?
> 
> Bike would be a 140/150mm 29er with 2.4-2.5 rear x 2.5-2.6 front. Couldn't imagine going any larger than this.
> 
> WR1 has the Faction as a "Trail" rim with tire sizes ranging from 2.1-2.5 and the Union as a "Trail/Enduro" rim with tires sizes ranging from 2.4-2.8. How much do these rims overlap with their intended purpose? I usually don't break stuff but I'm also not looking to push my luck with a lighter rim. Just looking to balance rim and tire width with intended use.


Good question, anybody have an answer?


----------



## GT87 (Mar 18, 2014)

itsky said:


> Good question, anybody have an answer?


Union

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Hey Guys,
I'm also trying to decide between faction and union rims. I ride a spot mayhem (140/130mm) trail bike. Most of my riding is in the midwest but I do travel several times a year to colorado, UP michigan, arizona or western North Carolina. I know the factions would probably be the rim if I just stayed in the midwest but I want something that can handle all the terrain I ride. I currently run maxis DHFs in 2.5. 

This would be my first set of high end wheels, and am just looking for a bit of advice. I gave weareone a call the other day and haven't heard back, I'm assuming they are probably busy, or out enjoying the trails. 

Thanks all!


----------



## GT87 (Mar 18, 2014)

zeppman said:


> Hey Guys,
> I'm also trying to decide between faction and union rims. I ride a spot mayhem (140/130mm) trail bike. Most of my riding is in the midwest but I do travel several times a year to colorado, UP michigan, arizona or western North Carolina. I know the factions would probably be the rim if I just stayed in the midwest but I want something that can handle all the terrain I ride. I currently run maxis DHFs in 2.5.
> 
> This would be my first set of high end wheels, and am just looking for a bit of advice. I gave weareone a call the other day and haven't heard back, I'm assuming they are probably busy, or out enjoying the trails.
> ...


For dhf 2.5, union.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

zeppman said:


> Hey Guys,
> I'm also trying to decide between faction and union rims. I ride a spot mayhem (140/130mm) trail bike. Most of my riding is in the midwest but I do travel several times a year to colorado, UP michigan, arizona or western North Carolina. I know the factions would probably be the rim if I just stayed in the midwest but I want something that can handle all the terrain I ride. I currently run maxis DHFs in 2.5.
> 
> This would be my first set of high end wheels, and am just looking for a bit of advice. I gave weareone a call the other day and haven't heard back, I'm assuming they are probably busy, or out enjoying the trails.
> ...


I have Unions on my big bike, and a set of Factions coming for the trail bike. I would say get the ones that will satisfy most of your riding. The good thing is the 2.5/2.4 Minions have a farily round profile to begin with (IIRC), so they should work fine on either rim.


----------



## GT87 (Mar 18, 2014)

rscecil007 said:


> I have Unions on my big bike, and a set of Factions coming for the trail bike. I would say get the ones that will satisfy most of your riding. The good thing is the 2.5/2.4 Minions have a farily round profile to begin with (IIRC), so they should work fine on either rim.


Maxxis is pretty clear about the 2.4-2.5WT tires being designed for i30-35 rims.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. Unfortunately I'm still on the fence. I get it that the factions will be a bit more nimble/playful, but I also don't want to be "missing out" on what the unions could provide (whatever that may be). I'm new to the wheel game here... I always just used what came with my bike. If it means anything Spot specs a 30mm internal width wheel on their top build of the mayhem (although it's an enve m630 that i would never consider). That's making me think maybe I should go with the union? Ugh... decisions.


----------



## kwapik (Mar 1, 2016)

I say get the Unions. The 2.5 tires work well with the 30mm rim. Anyway, if you get the Factions - you'll always question if you should have purchased the Unions.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Is the only "downside" to the unions the extra weight?


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Just get the Unions. If for some reason you want to sell them in the future, there's way more people wanting 30mm internal rims than 27mm.


----------



## gdg1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Jumping onto this thread, does anyone know how often the discount codes run on the downtime podcast? I saw it was 20% last month, but 15% this month, do they have one every month and bounce back and forth?


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

gdg1 said:


> Jumping onto this thread, does anyone know how often the discount codes run on the downtime podcast? I saw it was 20% last month, but 15% this month, do they have one every month and bounce back and forth?


They had one for all of last year, and then a separate one for December 2020. I believe they had one for all of 2019 as well.

As you noted, their new one is good for only January 2021.

Thats about all I know.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Man, I wish I had known that. 

They make great stuff. 15-20% off their prices would not hurt, though. Shoot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Le Duke said:


> Man, I wish I had known that.
> 
> They make great stuff. 15-20% off their prices would not hurt, though. Shoot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, the promo codes have so far been constant since I started researching wheels. The amount has varied a bit, but afaik, there is always deals to be had. It's honestly the only reason I could consider them.

And the 15-20% really does bring them close to as affordable as an alloy wheelset. Or, at least there then begins to be some overlap between them (high end alloy options are in the $1000 range, while WAO after a discount can be as low as $1120).


----------



## gdg1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks, I'm in the planning stages for a short-travel 29er and with the discount WAO are looking price competitive with anyone (at least for the build-up I'm thinking of).


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

I picked up a set with last months 20% off discount last month. They'll be here in about 4 weeks. I can't wait!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I still haven't built up my WAO Revive front wheel. I've been abusing the rear with great success.

I've got the rim, spokes (DT Revs) and hub (DT Swiss 240 IS Boost), but thinking about stimulating the **** out of the economy and going Berd/180. 520g front wheel.


----------



## misterha (Apr 15, 2011)

Le Duke said:


> I still haven't built up my WAO Revive front wheel. I've been abusing the rear with great success.
> 
> I've got the rim, spokes (DT Revs) and hub (DT Swiss 240 IS Boost), but thinking about stimulating the **** out of the economy and going Berd/180. 520g front wheel.


curious about your revive build, is your build going to be 28H f/r?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

misterha said:


> curious about your revive build, is your build going to be 28H f/r?


Kind of on hold at the moment. I have a rear wheel build up with a Revive/240/DT Rev 28h, 3x combo right now. I have the parts to build a matching front but haven't done it yet. I've been riding it on the rear of my Sniper for 8 months or so now. Great wheel. I was going to build the front up with a 180/Berds instead of the 240/Revs I have, but I don't have any racing goals at the moment and as such, don't really have a use for such an expensive wheel right now.

Just bought a set of DT Swiss XMC 1200 Spline 30s to use for back country stuff.


----------



## RyderRider (May 18, 2020)

WAO's discount code for 15% off for rims only is live. Code is on the Downtime Podcast, Episode 
*"Downhill Racing, Past, Present and Future With Craig 'Stikman' Glaspell" . *I just pulled the trigger on a set of Union rims. I plan to have my LBS match them up with some gold i9 Hydra hubs.


----------



## misterha (Apr 15, 2011)

Le Duke said:


> Kind of on hold at the moment. I have a rear wheel build up with a Revive/240/DT Rev 28h, 3x combo right now. I have the parts to build a matching front but haven't done it yet. I've been riding it on the rear of my Sniper for 8 months or so now. Great wheel. I was going to build the front up with a 180/Berds instead of the 240/Revs I have, but I don't have any racing goals at the moment and as such, don't really have a use for such an expensive wheel right now.
> 
> Just bought a set of DT Swiss XMC 1200 Spline 30s to use for back country stuff.


Gotcha thanks! I currently have a hydra trails s wheelset that I want to rebuild once the rims are shot. I was seeing if a 28h build would be good for a 140lb rider for xc and long backcountry use.


----------



## Dogmeat26 (Jun 23, 2013)

Anyone know of any promo codes going on?


----------



## RyderRider (May 18, 2020)

Dogmeat26 said:


> Anyone know of any promo codes going on?


Check the post, two posts up. See if that still works. If not, they run a sale once a quarter. The sale was for rims only.

I just got my spokes, nipples, and tires today to complete my wheel build. I should have them back from the shop next week. Stoked.


----------



## gdg1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Got mine recently, no complaints but haven't thoroughly tested. I put them on a short travel bike, so the 32 spoke count and my lighter weight is probably out of sorts. It is pretty rocky here and no problems yet. Have to say, I'm actually surprised at how quiet the Hydras are. My other bike has DT swiss 54 teeth and it is much louder (even after applying more grease).


----------



## Ksanman (Feb 15, 2016)

gdg1 said:


> Got mine recently, no complaints but haven't thoroughly tested. I put them on a short travel bike, so the 32 spoke count and my lighter weight is probably out of sorts. It is pretty rocky here and no problems yet. Have to say, I'm actually surprised at how quiet the Hydras are. My other bike has DT swiss 54 teeth and it is much louder (even after applying more grease).


My Hydras on Revive 25s were initially really quiet but they are much louder now after 300 miles. Louder than any dt swiss hubs. Which is great now that everyone is out hiking around, they can hear me from a mile away.

My Revives are holding up great. Several rim strikes on rocky trails as I'm trying to dial pressure for the changing trail conditions and no problems. These wheels are the real deal IMO.


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

You guys have any coupon code for WR1? Thanks!


----------



## MikeyJ19 (Jan 15, 2021)

Ksanman said:


> My Hydras on Revive 25s were initially really quiet but they are much louder now after 300 miles. Louder than any dt swiss hubs. Which is great now that everyone is out hiking around, they can hear me from a mile away.
> 
> My Revives are holding up great. Several rim strikes on rocky trails as I'm trying to dial pressure for the changing trail conditions and no problems. These wheels are the real deal IMO.


I9 has service video that shows you to use the Dumonde tech Grease to make it quiet and if you want it loud/normal to use the dumonde tech Oil. 
I had been looking at some Revives for my gravel bike.


----------



## RyderRider (May 18, 2020)

Tjay said:


> You guys have any coupon code for WR1? Thanks!


So you can wait and see if they have a discount code in the Downtime Podcast. They usually run one code a quarter. At least they used to. There might be more info somewhere in the post.


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

RyderRider said:


> So you can wait and see if they have a discount code in the Downtime Podcast. They usually run one code a quarter. At least they used to. There might be more info somewhere in the post.


They only offering discounts on rims right now

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

Tjay said:


> You guys have any coupon code for WR1? Thanks!


discounting their bikes is giving away money right now. Maybe someday when they are world dominating.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

planetx88 said:


> discounting their bikes is giving away money right now. Maybe someday when they are world dominating.


Yea, if anything the price is about to go up. They sold out the first run pretty darn fast and since then inflation and shipping has only got worse.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Check your local shops and/or SpokeX in CA, you can't get crazy good deals right now but smaller discounts on wheelsets are possible. I can't imagine getting a discount on an Arrival frame though. 

My WR1 Union/Hydra/CX-Ray wheelset came in yesterday and of course, it's been snowing all day today, lol.


----------



## Voluble (Feb 13, 2019)

Where are you guys finding the discount codes? I'm looking at a set of the union rims. Just put an onyx vesper on my rear wheel a couple months ago, and the shop I took it to for finishing and truing mentioned that the rim is a bit egg shaped and there wasn't much they could do about it. I've been seeing nothing but good things about these and figure if I'm needing a new rim might as well go all in. 

Thanks


----------



## zackary.wilkins (Jun 19, 2020)

Voluble said:


> Where are you guys finding the discount codes? I'm looking at a set of the union rims. Just put an onyx vesper on my rear wheel a couple months ago, and the shop I took it to for finishing and truing mentioned that the rim is a bit egg shaped and there wasn't much they could do about it. I've been seeing nothing but good things about these and figure if I'm needing a new rim might as well go all in.
> 
> Thanks


I emailed We Are One last week about this. Good news, the discount for rims is automatically applied once you get to the payment choice of checkout. Bad news, the special was for January only. Worth emailing them directly to see if another sale is upcoming.


----------



## tom1759 (Jan 6, 2022)

Noticed the WAO wheels went up $100 recently, I'm doubtful they will have deals any time soon if they're increasing the price


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

Damn, there was a January sale? I ordered my set of Union wheels first week of January, didn't see any sales notices. I did get an email from them when I was inquiring about parts availability a couple weeks into December.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Trinimon said:


> Damn, there was a January sale? I ordered my set of Union wheels first week of January, didn't see any sales notices. I did get an email from them when I was inquiring about parts availability a couple weeks into December.


Their sales are typically for rims only, not complete wheelsets.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

006_007 said:


> Their sales are typically for rims only, not complete wheelsets.


My experience is the opposite. They notified me of the rim sale and when I checked and told them I didn’t see any discount, they got back to me and said it was rims only. The guy who notified me didn’t even know! All the prior podcast discounts have been on wheelsets, as far as I know. I have always got the discounts on wheelsets, not rims only.


----------



## RyderRider (May 18, 2020)

I got mine around April 2021 and only the rims were on sale at the time.


----------



## tom1759 (Jan 6, 2022)

My unions arrived today! Really impressed by the turnaround from WAO, took about 2 weeks to get them from when I ordered. Build quality is amazing.
Do your guys wheels weigh just about what WAO claims? Mine are about 60g heavier than I expected for a mullet hydra cx ray setup. They’re 1811g. Is there an easy way to tell cx rays from race spokes? Not that I’m a huge weight weenie, just want to make sure I got what I paid for. Pretty sure they are cx rays from what I see online but would like to confirm


----------



## gdg1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Yeah, they are flat bladed like in the picture.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

You might have brass nips and they also ship with tape and valves.


----------



## tom1759 (Jan 6, 2022)

davec113 said:


> You might have brass nips and they also ship with tape and valves.


Makes sense, I'm guessing the weights on their site are without tape + valves but they don't make it very clear. Anyway I'm not complaining, took off about half a pound from my old wheels! Excited to test em out in a couple days


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Downtime Podcast has a WAO rim-only discount for the month of March.


----------



## cletuslol (Sep 18, 2020)

Anyone know of any coupons/promo codes for May? Likely going to buy some carbon rims this month


----------



## gdg1 (Apr 10, 2020)

If there are no coupons, SpokeX has some decent prices. SpokeX Bike Co
That is where I built up my last pair earlier this year. Unions with Hydras for 1550. Of course if you are building your own or already have hubs, the coupon is the better route.


----------



## MikeyJ19 (Jan 15, 2021)

Andeh said:


> Downtime Podcast has a WAO rim-only discount for the month of March.


There's another WAO discount going on now until end of July for complete wheelsets built with the Onyx Vesper hubs. 15% off code VESPER15


----------



## MikeyJ19 (Jan 15, 2021)

For those that are running Revive's on their bikes, how are you finding them? I'm considering using them on my Norco Optic (140/125), but thinking maybe the Factions would better to go with.


----------



## YamaLink (Jun 23, 2010)

MikeyJ19 said:


> For those that are running Revive's on their bikes, how are you finding them? I'm considering using them on my Norco Optic (140/125), but thinking maybe the Factions would better to go with.


I have Revives on a Scott Spark RC with SC34 120mm: 32H, j bend, DT 350, Sapim D Light, I'm 165 pounds RTR. Excellent wheels with 2.2 - 2.35 tires. Would not hesitate putting on my 140/130 trail bike since tires never exceed 2.35. Actual weigh with tape and valves is 1435g. Debated on BERD which were 180 grams lighter/pair but $650 more and BTLOS i27 asym with free shipping, but the lifetime warranty and great customer service and build from customwheelbuilder.com was no-brainer.
May get WAO Arrival frame in 130mm and for my needs the Factions with identical build and sub 900g tires are the leading choice.


----------



## neroleeloo (3 mo ago)

Anyone has a current valid promo code?


----------

